# who can name all (or most) of the bows they had in their life..



## plowman (Sep 4, 2007)

I will start with what I can remember.. deep breathe.. and here goes..

-small plastic bow with a string and suction cup arrows (2 years old, 1984)
-fiberglass shakespere long bow with a piece of twine for a string
-fiberglass bow with small nickle-sezed wheels
-a PSE USA spirit (i think something like 1985 maybe..)
-grandpa's old golden eagle with laminated wood limbs
-uncles golden eagle wit speed blocks between the limbs and riser (heavy tank)
--grey area of some stuff when i was in grade school that i dont remember)
-1998 mathews feather max
-1999-Mathews MQ-1
-Mathews Q2 XL
-Mathews Rival Pro
-mathews Q2
-black cherry mathews Icon
-Kiwi mathews LX
-mathews ovation
-rootbeer mathews Icon
-parker extreme hunter mag
-2005 bowtech Liberty
-2006 diamond Rapture
-2006 diamond Victory
-2006 Hoyt powertec 
-Mathews Conquest III
-The Virage of 2007 bows
BT tribute
BT guardian (3)
Diamond black ice (3)
BT allegiance (3)
HCA Iron mace (2)
Diamond Liberty
Ross Cardiac
-2008 Diamond Marquis (2)
-2008 Bowtech General (2)

I have 4 airbornes on the way.. 

WOW i recalled all of that from the top of my head!


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2007)

I have owned just one,

1998 Martin Bengal

E


----------



## inferno nexus (Oct 15, 2007)

plowman said:


> I will start with what I can remember.. deep breathe.. and here goes..
> 
> -small plastic bow with a string and suction cup arrows (2 years old, 1984)
> -fiberglass shakespere long bow with a piece of twine for a string
> ...


good job..
now try naming your ex-girlfriends...^^


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

inferno nexus said:


> good job..
> now try naming your ex-girlfriends...^^


Thats an easier list to remember then the bows I have shot :wink:


----------



## ZA206 (Oct 28, 2004)

I hope your Bowtech dealer send you X-mas cards.... as you are his best friend and all!

For me... in order:

#1 - Fiberglass longbow I found in a creek when I was 10 years old... Dad took it away from me b/c I figured out how to make my own arrows and killed three squirrells with it (he thought I couldn't do it).

#2 - Pearson Bulldog
#3 - Bowtech Allegiance
#4 -Bowtech Tribute
#5 - Centaur R/D Hybrid custom longbow
#6 - Black Widow PSAII

That's it.... maybe another Bowtech in 2009... if they come out with anything I like.

-ZA



plowman said:


> I will start with what I can remember.. deep breathe.. and here goes..
> 
> -small plastic bow with a string and suction cup arrows (2 years old, 1984)
> -fiberglass shakespere long bow with a piece of twine for a string
> ...


----------



## formula1 (May 30, 2006)

*RE: Bows*

1) Indian Archery 45 lb. recurve
2) Bear Whitetail
3) Bear Whitetail II
4) PSE Carroll Intruder
5) Reflex Buckskin
6) Bowtech Extreme VFT 

That's it! I currently still use 5) and 6).


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

Jennings Uni-Force
Jennings CK 3.5
Mathews Switchback
Mathews Switchback (Black Marble)
Mathews Conquest 2 (Black Cherry)
Mathews Conquest 2 (Kiwi)
Mathews LX (Rootbeer)
Mathews Ovation
Bladerunner IsoForce
Mathews Apex 7
Mathews Conquest 4

(then I snapped out of it......:darkbeer

Martin S4 Magnum
Martin S4 Elite
Rytera Bullet X


----------



## rogbo (Jan 2, 2004)

LeEarl said:


> Thats an easier list to remember then the bows I have shot :wink:



And without exception all the ex's had more handshock and vibration and NOISE than any of the bows I've owned.


----------



## patriotvft (May 12, 2005)

03 bowtech patriot(wish i kept it)
03 bowtech patriot dually(cant do 65 letoff)
04 bowtech extreme vft(cant do 70lbs)
05 bowtech allegiance(favorite)
05 mathews switchback(brain cramp)
06 bowtech tribute(quick recovery)
07 bowtech tribute(traded for 07 ally)
07 bowtech allegiance(sweet, keeper)
(if wife says okay)08 bowtech 82nd airborne


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Fred Bear Whitetail II
Oneida Screaming Eagle
Golden Eagle Formula 3D (the speed block thingee from Plowman's post!)
Browning with recurve compound limbs
Fred Bear Epic Xtreme
Mathews Legacy
Mathews Switchback
Mathews Apex 7
Mathews Prestige (camo)
Mathews Prestige (target red)
Bowtech Guardian


----------



## badbow148 (Dec 5, 2006)

All the compounds where Pearsons Spoiler Plus/Flame Comp./Striker/ Cherokee/Stinger /Bushmaster/Pride/Z-34/Damon Hewett recurve/Ragim Impala Recurve/


----------



## PONDER (Sep 8, 2007)

pse fire flite
mathews outback
mathews switchback xt
mathews drenalin


----------



## preyquester (Feb 3, 2004)

not even the first 100 bows or girlfriends,


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

2005 Hoyt Ultramag


----------



## lbbf (Sep 27, 2006)

I've only had 3:
Bear Whitetail Hunter II
Barrnett Banshee (not the kid version)
Reflex Timberwolf


----------



## Limey (May 6, 2005)

*In order of Purchase*

Samick SMT9 Recurve (selling)
Hoyt Ram Hunter (Sold)
Hoyt SuperSlam (sold)
Hoyt Provantage (still got)
Proline Tsunami (still got)
Mathews Conquest Light (still got)
Sky Longbow (still got)
Bowtech Pro 40 (short brace) (sold)
Bowtech Pr 40 Dually (still got)
Barnett Crossbow (still got)
Bowtech Constitution (still got)
Martin Slayer (still got)
Mathews Apex 7 (still got)


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

I'm not even gonna try on the ex-girlfreinds...That list would be to long....I'll give it a shot on the bows though=
Homemade sticks with grass strings
Bear Whitetail
some cheap Indian compound
Hoyt Impala
Hoyt Spectra 
PSE Jet-Flite Express
Oneida Screaming Eagle
Clearwater Archery Power Mag XT
Jennings Buckmaster
High Country Split Force Extreme
PSE Durango 
Mathews Ovation
Bowtech Justice
Hoyt Ultratec
Oneida LFM
AR31
AR35
PSE Mojo 3-D
Hoyt TrykonXL
ROSS 334
Elite E-500
Hoyt Ultratec
Bear TRUTH
I think that's about it for right now....


----------



## ultratec1 (Jan 3, 2005)

The Astro and Darton were the only 2 bows that I cant remember the model.

PSE carrol intruder
Darton......?
Astro.......?
Jennings carbon extreme
Mathews LX
Hoyt Ultra-tec
Hoyt X-tec
Hoyt Ultra-elite
Hoyt V-tec
Hoyt Ultra-tec
Hoyt Turbo-tec
Hoyt 38 ultra
Hoyt Pro-elite
Hoyt Vetrix 

and coming soon...........

Hoyt Ultra-elite.


----------



## killemall1983 (Oct 14, 2007)

red fiberglass recurve
40 lb cheap high country
used pse beast (now unshootable because i shot it so much)
bear element 1 month ago- the only new bow i have ever owned. already had to have it re served 3 times.


----------



## chuck7413 (Jul 2, 2004)

PSE Polaris
Golden Eagle Formula 3D ( I think)
Hoyt Defiant
Hoyt MagnaTEC
Ross CR337


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Green Stemmler fiberglass bow till my dad figured out I was a lefty
Pearson (I think) recurve
Bear Mini-magnum (My son's when he grows into it)
Hand me down Jennings T-Star (2) 1 target, 1 hunting both gone now
Browning Pro-600 which I traded for the next bow a(I couldn't shoot that bow for nothing)
Pearson Renegade 3 with hoyt pro-wheel Fast flite system (still have)
PSE Mach 9- never could shoot this bow either- sold
Hoyt Pro-tec- good bow, sold it after getting my
Martin Scepter 3- I still have this bow and am currently shooting it
Martin Slayr- Sold to a buddy at work who needed a hunting bow-
Martin S4- working on getting it going now...


----------



## GeorgD (Nov 18, 2002)

Man this isn't going to be easy...

Bear Kodiac
Martin Cougar
PSE 2050Z
PSE Nova
PSE Mach 5
PSE Citation II x 2
Pse Mach 9
Pse Mach 9.5
Pse Mach 11 x 2
Reflex Buckskin
Pse Mach Pro x 2
Pse Mojo Hybrid x2
Jennings Buckmaster
Pse Mojo Single cam x 3

That's just the ones I can remember, I'm sure there's more.

And that's just the bows I've shot. I have four sons that also shoot. All started between the ages of four to six. Oldest is now 22. I've supplied many bows for all of them. Gald I have my own shop at home...


----------



## Lawrence Archer (Feb 5, 2007)

Indian Firstshot Longbow
Mathews Genesis
Bear Instinct
Fibreglass recurve(picked up on the side of the road)


----------



## heathshayne (Feb 15, 2004)

PSE spirit
PSE nova
HCA ultra lite pro
Hoyt Ultratec 2000
Hoyt ultratec 3000
Martin Stick longbow
Bowtech Allegiance
Martin P3
Martin Slayer
Martin S4
Martin Leopard


----------



## Honeymonster (Nov 3, 2005)

Samick Mind10
Proline - errhh.. Aurora?
Browning Maxim 6T6L
Hoyt Cybertec
Martin X200
Martin Cougar III
Hoyt Trykon
Hoyt Ultratec
Hoyt Ultraelite


----------



## HC Archery (Dec 16, 2004)

*Proline Hurricane, Pse 1000C, Pse Carrol Maradur*, *Proline New Wave, Martin Ted Nugent Ultimate Beast, Pse XLR-900, Pse Mach 6, Pse XLR-900 again, Pse LR-41(?), Pse Fire-Flite one cam, Hoyt Defiant, Hoyt UltraTec... at least 4 of them, Hoyt ProTec, Hoyt Vectrix XL, Hoyt Katera XL Z3, Rytera Bullet-X with Tru-Arc, Bullet-X again with Vipro, Reflex Ridgeline 32, Pse X-Force, Hoyt Magnatec one cam, Pse Primos, Darton Maverick....*

*I think I am forgetting a few Pse's from years ago and maybe a couple of Hoyts. *


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

Bear- Little Bear recurve when I was 9, PSE Gamesport, High Country Supreme, Hoyt Super Slam, Wolverine, XI Legacy-camo, XI Legacy-target color, XI Ultima, Jennings Quasar, MQ1, Q2XL, AR, PSE Primos, 2 Hoyt Protecs, Ulratec,& Ross334.


----------



## jman_23 (Nov 1, 2003)

*My List*

Hoyt Gamegetter 3
Some kind of PSE
Golden Eagle...maybe!!
Hoyt late 90s model,pre tec riser
Mathews MQ1
Conquest 2 Root Beer
Mathews Q2XL
Mathews Legacy

Then i woke up...

2003 Bowtech Pro 40 Wheely Black Pewter
2003 Bowtech Extreme VFT
2004 Bowtech Pro 40 Wheely Camo
2004 Bowtech Patriot VFT

Tried somthing different...
Martin Cougar 2000
Martin Cougar 3
Martin Scepter 3

Went back to Bowtech
2004 Bowtech Pro 40 Dually
2006 Bowtech Old Glory
2006 Bowtech Constitution Red Marble
2006 Bowtech Allegiance
2007 Bowtech Commander Black Marble
2007 Bowtech Guardian
2007 Elite Synergy

Thats all...
for now
Jim
:shade:


----------



## jkeiffer (Aug 3, 2007)

PSE Spirit
PSE Thunderflight
CSS Encore 33
PSE Mach X NRG X
PSE X Force
coming soon PSE X Force SS


----------



## MWueb10 (Nov 6, 2007)

*Sadly...*

ive only had a couple but i cant recall their names off the top of my head its been a while since ive shot them but i know my most recent one is a hoyt with cam and a 1/2 and im not sure about my first hoyt


----------



## MHansel (Jan 8, 2005)

Bear Whitetail
PSE Nova
Golden Eagle
PSE Flash
AR-34
Hoyt Vipertec
Hoyt Razortec
Hoyt Ultratec (black)
Hoyt Ultratec (Blue Fusion 06)

Then my biggest change,

Mathews Switchback XT
Mathews Drenalin

Sold eveything else after getting my XT, and not looking back:teeth:


----------



## NVRMISS (Sep 6, 2003)

*Bows*

1987 Pearson Spoiler 87'
PSE Mach 5 90'
Mathews Ultralight 96'
Mathews Conquest Pro98'
Mathews SQ2 00'
Bowtech Allegiance 05'
Bowtech General 08' Current bow, and how sweet it is.........


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

*Here goes nothing*

Bear Kodiak Magnum
Bear Tamerlane
Hoyt Fast Flyte
Darton MX 55
Golden Eagle Cam Hunter (Laminated yew wood and glass) Loved this bow
Mathews Ultra Max (Stolen)
Mathews Outback
Mathews LX
Mathews 05 Switchback
Mathews Drenalin
Hoyt Protec
Hoyt Ultratec
Hoyt Vulcan (2 each)
Hoyt Vectrix XL
Hoyt Vectrix (2 Each)
Hoyt 38 Ultra
Elite Synergy (which I have not shot yet)

*I will include these since I paid for them*:darkbeer:
Hoyt Lazertec (Oldest Sons)
Hoyt Xtec (Oldest Sons)
Stacey Tom Thumb (Oldest Sons)
Alpine ??? (Oldest Sons)

Hoyt Vectrix XL (Wifes)
Hoyt Ultramag (Wifes)
Hoyt Rintec (Youngets Sons)


----------



## Woody69 (Feb 17, 2007)

My list is pretty short !

One of those plastic bows with suction cup arrows, when i was about 5 years old

Then nothing until about '90-'91 (early 20's) when i got my first compound, a Black Bear II (second hand) I shot that until about '95

Then i dropped out of archery, because i couldn't afford any new gear, and i couldn't go any further with the Black Bear II

Then in august '06 i got back into archery with a Martin Scepter II, (second hand) that lasted about 8 months before one of the steel cables broke.

And now i have an '07 Martin Scepter 4 (second hand), and an '05 Martin Slayer (second hand).

So that's 1 toy bow, and 4 real bows, (and only the first toy one was brand new) not that many really compared to some on here ! :darkbeer: :darkbeer:

Woody


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Ben Pearson Semi-recurve fiberglas - 1959
Ben Pearson Recurve
Bear Polar Recurve with Premier target site and magnetic rest, my first target bow.
Bear Temujin target bow
Bear Tamerlane Recurve Target Bow
Bear Grizzly Hunting bow
Bear Kodiak Magnum
White Wing Recurve
Wing Presentation II recurve (shouldn't have sold this one either)
Golden Eagle Recurve (Shot my personal best indoor and outdoors scores with fingers with this bow...shouldn't have ever sold it!)
Hoyt Pro-Medalist recurve
Root Rangemaster (45# recurve, still have it, Killed a 4X5 bull elk with it, along with several pronghorns and mulies and small game).
Home-made Shoot Thru Compound bow...1972..still have one.
Astro Recurve
Carroll's recurve
Carroll's Compound 4-wheeler
Bear Tamerlane II Compounds...Long riser
Bear Tamerlane II Compounds...short riser
HOYT TDII recurve (sure wish I still had it!)
PSE Citation Compound..with "speed brackets"...what a great bow!
PSE Pacer (still have it out in Wyoming)
PSE Laser Magnum (still have it out in Wyoming)..what a shooter that is!
Martin Cougar II compound
Martin Cougar Magnum
Astro Regencies (matched pair)
Hoyt Medalist Compound (staff, 2)
Hoyt ProVantage Carbon Plus several years 
Hoyt Super Slam (staff, worst bow I've ever owned!)
Hoyt ProVantage Hunter (staff)
Browning Maxim (staff, several years)
Browning Pro600 (2 years in a row)
Stacey Compound.
CSS Compound
Mathews Signature (staff)
Merlin Supernovas (staff bows)
Merlin Legend (Staff Bows)
Merlin Max2000 (staff)
Merlin Max3000s (staff)
Merlin Supernova revised (staff)
Merlin XT (staff bow)
Mathews Apex (2)
Martin S4 Elite
Barnsdale Ultimate X
PSE Mojo

Whew...I've probably only missed one or two...too danged many, that is for sure!...but we are talking 48 years of shooting archery too!

field14:shade:


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

My first was a Jennings Super T.....


....My latest is a '07 Prestige.

Lots of bows in between.


----------



## cd3d (Dec 28, 2005)

Fred Bear Recurve
PSE Whitetail II
Hoyt Raider
XI Indian
Hoyt Defiant
High Country 4-Runner
Bowtech liberty
Mathews LX
Mathews Ovation Blue
Mathews Ovation Camo
Mathews Switchback
Mathews Apex 7 Blackout Blue
Mathews Apex 7 Black & Camo
Mathews Apex
Hoyt Pro Elite Safari
Hoyt Pro Elite Blue fusion
Hoyt Pro Elite Safari
Hoyt UltraTec Cam 1/2
Hoyt UltraTec Spirals
Hoyt Vectrix XL


----------



## Shooter Mike (Oct 27, 2002)

*1999 - Current*

Martin?? - Picked it up at a pawn shop if I remember right. No idea what I was doing.
Browning ?? My first new bow....shamefully, I can't even remember the model
Mathews Q2 Had a tough time with this one - dealer sold me a bow that was way too long on the draw. I didn't know any better at the time. 
Mathews Legacy - Ahhhh, the memories:shade:
Mathews Conquest 3 - too big for me
Hoyt ???Tec - Hated it. Hated everything about it. 
Mathews Rival Pro - Just didn't like it
Martin Cougar III - experimenting with something different
Mathews Icon - what a smooth bow:amen:
Mathews LX - Probably my most enjoyable compound bow to date:angel:
Hatfield TD Recruve - Most enjoyable bow I've shot
Martin Slayr - Don't ask:tape2::rip:
3 1/2 year pause from compound shooting
Recurve - Just plain fun to shoot
Mathews Drenalin - too soon to judge, but it feels pretty good so far.


----------



## Hitman (Feb 21, 2005)

Pearson Pony 1984
Pearson Gray Ghost 1986ish
Pearson Spoiler plus 1988
Black Widow recurve 1988
Proline New Wave 1990ish
Mathews Feather somethinorother 1992
Mathews 1993
Mathews 1994
Mathews 1995
Mathews 1996 now at this point I ran out of excuses for buying a new one every year.
Bowtech Patriot single cam
Hoyt vipertech 2003- 04
Pearson Stealth 05
ELITE ENVY 06-07
Elite Agil or the Synergy Extreme 08
Elite What ever for 09 and future if things stay the same.You can't beat Elite!:shade::star::darkbeer:


----------



## doepee (Jul 26, 2006)

*bows*

1st bow fiberglass stick bow
bear grizzly recurve
allen compound first compounds made from herters in watseca minn.
jennings arrowstar
bear brownbear compound
browning hypercam
browning xcellerator
hoyt game getter
another jennings compound cant remember model
pse cant remember model
hoyt mt sport
alpine cimmeran
matthew legacy

order might not be completely right like to get a new bow for 2008 either bowtech or matthews thanks doepee









































































































pse cant remember model
hoyt mt sport
matthews legacy
hope to get a new bow for 2008


----------



## beenfarr (Feb 13, 2006)

*I'll play*

Fiber glass bear recurve, red and yellow model. 
Darton 30 MX
Astro Compound
PSE Polaris
Bear Compound (don't remember the model)
Parker EZ draw 33
Alpine Micro-Bowfishing
Oneida Talon-Bowfishing
PSE Kingfisher- Bowfishing
Bowtech Tribute
Bowtech Constitution


----------



## bigl1971 (Sep 17, 2007)

Davidsons Fiberglass Longbow 1977 age 6
Bear youth compound 
Kit compound ???? (dad had to debur ,paint and put together)
Pearson K-mart Special ????
PSE ??????
Pearson Spoiler (1st 3D)
Browning Mirage FPS (1st Deer)
Browning Ballistic Mirage 
Browning Mantis (Favorite still have)
Browning Maxim 6T6 (First 300)
Browning Ballistic 6T6 Gold plated (1st CO-OP BOW)
Browning Ballistic 6T6L
Browning PRO 600 6T6L
Browning Omni
Browning Myst
Browning Vanguard
Browning Afterburner (Junk Good bye Browning)
Martin Fury
Martin Fury XRG
Martin Septer 
Martin Lynx Magnum ( Best Indoor score 59x 300)
Martin Bengal
PSE LR-1
PSE BABY G
Mathews Feather Max 
High Country 4 Runner
Merlin Hunters Quest
Merlin MAX 2000
Parker UL-31 
Diamond Liberty


----------



## hawgdawg (Sep 8, 2002)

PSE 
Bear Kodiak
PSE
PSE Beast
Mathews FX
Diamond Machete
Darton Mag 33
Pearson Venom
Bowtech Tribute
Pearson Z32

I'M BROKE BECAUSE OF THIS HABIT


----------



## Rolo (Dec 16, 2002)

Let's see what I can do, compounds only, starting in 1984:

Browning Black Knight
Browning Accellerator +
Browning Mirage
Hoyt Pro Vantage Hunter
Hoyt Super Slam Supreme
Hoyt Pro Star
Hoyt Oasis
Hoyt Oasis
Hoyt Striker
Anoter Striker
Hoyt Striker II
Another Stryker II
Mathews MQ1
Mathews Q2XL
Mathews RivaL Pro
Hoyt Cyber Tec
Hoyt Ultra Tec
Hoyt X Tec
Another Ultra Tec
And another Ultra Tec
Hoyt Pro Tec
Hoyt Pro Elite
Hoyt 38 Ultra
Hoyt Ultra Elite


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

*Grouped by company*

XI Legend Magnum
XI Flatliner
Darton sl-50
Darton lightning
Darton lighting 500
High Country Royal Hunter
Pse Carrol Itruder
Pse XLR-900
Pse Baby-G
Pse F-2 Maxis
Pse Beast
Pse Mach-4
Pse Mach-6
Pse Mach-10
Pse Vengance
Alpine Denali
Hoyt Razor-Tec
Hoyt X-Tec
Hoyt Pro-Tec
Hoyt Ultra-Tec (4 of them!)
Hoyt Ultra-Elite
Hoyt Katera-XL....SOON!


----------



## Iron Mike (Oct 15, 2007)

I must be the only one thats only had one bow.

Darton Trailblazer....7 years and still shoots great.:shade:

I do think its time for something new though.


----------



## cdfirefighter1 (Apr 26, 2006)

mine is easy

2001 martin phantom
2007 martin bengal
2007 martin pantera


----------



## 2BMX (Jan 1, 2005)

PSE Nova
MQ32
BLACK MAX


----------



## MARTIN BOBCAT (Mar 18, 2007)

91 Martin Firecat
95 Martin Cheetah
00 Martin Bobcat
01 Martin Speedfire
07 Martin Bengal


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

ben pearson hickory bow (1950s)....ben pearson varsity 40#...wing presentation II 37#....black widow HP-1225 53#....browning cobra compound #??....hoyt gamemaster 45#....martin hatfield 42#..martin mamba 40#....bear montana 45#....pse coyote 45#...martin stick 45#...2 hoyt elans with34#, 36# and 42# vectors...hoyt gold medalist...3 hoyt matrixes with 34# M1s, 36# samick extremes and 38# M1s...martin aurora...4 pse x-factors with 36# and 40# winex and 38# pse expressions....yamaha ytsl II and alpha ex 43#......hoyt stratus plus 45-60#....hoyt 2003 protec with lx pro limbs and accuwheels 50-60#....the last 2 compounds are for my old age.....am only 62!!!


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

Shorter list than some others, but here they are by company...

PSE -Pulsar...my very first bow
PSE -Carroll Intruder
PSE -LD300
PSE -XLD900
PSE -XLD900...yes 2 of them
PSE -XLR
PSE -Inferno
PSE -Mach5
PSE -X-Force7 "Dream Season"
AR37 -Blade
Mathews -MQ1
Mathews -Conquest Pro-still have this one
XI -Contender
Hoyt -Spectra Target
Alpine -Mustang
Alpine -Rebel


----------



## rhenj (Aug 14, 2004)

I guess that I don't have quite the "illness" that some of you seem to. There are two in my sig and the third is a 35# fiberglass recurve that I started with as a kid....I guess I can sort of include the herters recurve that I shot at a golf shoot, but that was and still is my dad's bow.


----------



## THHV (Dec 18, 2006)

2006 Bowtech allegiance
2006 Hoyt trykon xl
2007 Pearson z-34
2007 Elite Synergy


----------



## WA Elk hunter (Oct 8, 2006)

Bear kodiak recurve
Bear Whitetail
Darton SL 50
Martin Lynx Magnum 
High Country Trophy hunter
High Country National Champion
High Country Sniper
Jennings XLRS Carbon
Proline Point Blank
Golden Circle sports something or ruther
Proline Riptide Carbon
Martin Fury
Martin Altitude
Fred Bear instinct


----------



## Takeum (Jul 22, 2005)

Holy cow,, lets see, And Ive been shooting for maybe 5 years now,,
except for 1 youth recurve I had as a child,,
1 Youth recurve bow by Fred Bear 
Tomahawk SS Diamond { long bow }
Hoyt Magnatec Intruder
Storm F-28
Bowtech Allegiance
Bowtech Old Glory { chrome blue }
Bowtech Old Glory { chrome red }
Mathews Switchback
Mathews Outback
Mathews Lx { Emerald Green }
Browning Illusion
Elite Synergy x3
Elite Envy A.T. Edition


----------



## DeerSlayer-13 (Oct 31, 2006)

1) Some black fiberglass bow from Wal-Mart
2) Alpine Micro--killed first bowkill deer with it
3) 05 Bowtech MightyMite--miss that old bow
4) 05 Bowtech Defender--shot best out of all mine, miss it as well
5) Fred Bear Kodiak Magnum recurve--still have and enjoy shootin
6) 03 Martin Tracer--set up for bowfishin'
7) 07 Bowtech Allegiance--still have and love shootin it

gonna trade Allegiance on a 2008 Bowtech, General or Guardian--can't decide

almost forgot, got a couple old ones still--old old Indian Bow
old Browning Cobra
First compound from browning

got both bows for $10 a piece :darkbeer:


----------



## Slice (Jul 20, 2005)

1993 - Darton Excel
1995 - Martin Magnum
1995 - XI Legacy
1997 - PSE Polaris
1997 - PSE Infinity
2000 - Jennings Buckmaster
2001 - 1951 Bear Kodiak
2003 - XI Flatliner
2003 - Bowtech Black Knight II
2005 - Mathews Switchback
2007 - PSE X-Force


----------



## Raider13 (Oct 1, 2007)

Bowtech Tomkat:wink:


----------



## AT_X_HUNTER (Aug 10, 2005)

fiber glass bear revurve (still have)
bear whitetail 2
High country hunter
proline tornado magnum 2 (still have)
Pearson spoiler cam
PSE magna flight
PSE caroll intruder
PSE caroll intruder 2
PSE Infinity SR 500
PSE infinity LD 2000
PSE infinity LD 2200
PSE infinity LD 280
PSE Mach 6 maxis (still have)
PSE Mach 5 maxis (custom made by me:wink:. still love that bow)(still have)
PSE Mach 7
PSE Mach 10
Martin Scepter 2
Hoyt Elan (FITA recurve)
Hoyt Axis (FITA recurve) (still have)
Hoyt Ultra-tec (competition)
Hoyt Ultra-tec (hunting) (still have)
Mathews Apex (still have)
Mathews Apex 7 (currently shooting)
Mathews Switchback XT (currently shooting)
Mathews Conquest 4 (currently shooting)


----------



## Dado (Aug 1, 2004)

It's easy for me since I've been doing archery for 3 years only:
1. Pse Nova L3
2. Martin RazorX
3. Martin S4 07 (currently shooting)
4. Martin S4 08 (soon to arrive)


----------



## bigbuckdn (Sep 19, 2007)

an old red bear fiberglass camp bow
bear black tail
bear whitetail 11
browning bushmaster
pse ?
pse thunderbolt
pse brute force
forge flare
forge ?
another forge flare
darton mavrick xt
darton maverick
rytera bullet x


----------



## SSIUV4L (Mar 4, 2005)

hoyt/easton gamegetter II
martin lynx xrg- still have
pse can't remember the name
martin panther (custom)- still have (my favorite)
martin stick- still have
hoyt supertec
pse shark
pse primos
hoyt ultratec
mcpherson bishop
matthews mq1- still have
martin scepter II- still have

all i can think of


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

1 - Browning X-celerator
2 - Jennings Model T
3 - JenningsT-Star * First Deer with a bow
4 - Hoyt Autumn Hunter
5 - Browning Wind River
6 - Browning Mirage (Forest)
7 - Browning Mirage (Deep Forest)
8 - Browning Mirage (Mossy Oak Tree Stand)
9 - Martin Cougar w/Mega Cams
10 - High Country Supreme
11 - McPherson Eliminator
12 - Darton Lighting 
13 - Darton Viper
14 - High Country Excalibur 
15 - High Country Max Force
16 - Browning After Burner
17 - Browning Heat
18 - Mathews Featherlite
19 - Mathews MQ1
20 - Ben Pearson Recurve
21 - Oneida Stealth Eagle
22 - Browning Nomad Stalker II Recurve
23 - Mathews Q2XL
24 - Martin Howatt Hunter Recurve
25 - Hoyt Ultratec
26 - Mathews LX 
27 - Mathews Conquest 2 (Blueberry)
28 - Mathews Ovation
29 - Mathews Ovation (Kiwi)
30 - Mathews Switchback
31 - Mathews LX
32 - Mathews Apex 7 (Black)
33 - McPherson Bishop (Gunmetal)
34 - Mathews Switchback XT
35 - Mathews Conquest III (Hardwoods HD)
36 - McPherson Bishop (Black/Camo)
37 - Bowtech Old Glory
38 - Mathews Drenalin
39 - High Country Iron Mace
40 - High Country Stiletto 380
41 - Browning Maxim (Mossy Oak Tree Stand)


Never owned a PSE.


----------



## BowhntrOma (Jul 27, 2006)

1. Golden Eagle - Predator
2. Xi - Legacy
3. Golden Eagle - Evolution
4. Xi - Extreme
5. Hoyt - Tenacity
6. Blue Mountain - Razorback
7. Bowtech - Allegiance

I still have 6, and 7. Killed many deer with all except the Predator, Evolution and Tenacity. I didn't keep those long enough to hunt with them.


----------



## damnyankee (Oct 4, 2002)

Bear 43# one piece recurve (1960's)
Bear Black Mag
Bear Whitetail Extreme
High Country Machined Supreme
High Country Excalibur
Mathews Signature (previously owned by rsw)
Mathews VX
Mathews Conquest Pro
Hoyt Intec
Pearson 440 One
Pearson Solo Lite
McPherson 38 Special
Pearson Freedom Pro
Dartin Maverick
Martin Slayer X
Mathews Apex
Mathews Apex 7
Hoyt Ultra Elite
Rytera Bullet X
Martin P3 Elite
Martin Pantera
Martin Pantera(Midnight)
On the way Martin S4 mini M-Pro,Mystic Mini-M Pro


----------



## carstud (Aug 17, 2007)

MCPHERSON GC 2000
MCPHERSON ULTIMATE ELIMINATOR
MCPHERSON ELIMINATOR
HIGH COUNTY SUPREME
ONEIDA STRIKE EAGLE
ONEIDA AREO FORCE
ONEIDA BLACK EAGLE
XI FLAYLINER 
HOYT SUPER SLAM
HOYT TENACITY
HOYT V TECH
MATHEWS OUTBACK
BOWTECH GAURDIAN

Couple i wish i had back, and a couple i am glad i dont have anymore.


----------



## parkerbows (Oct 27, 2004)

1995 Pse precision edge 5050cm
2005 parker extreme UL 31
2005 bowtech patriot
2005 Mathews Ovation
2005 Mathews LX
2004 Bowtech Patriot Target Blue
2005 Mcpherson Bishop
2006 Apex7
2006 bowtech tribute
2007 Diamond Black Ice
2007 Mathews drenalin
2007 Bowtech Guardian

I was good the first 10 years then downhill


----------



## MWueb10 (Nov 6, 2007)

MWueb10 said:


> ive only had a couple but i cant recall their names off the top of my head its been a while since ive shot them but i know my most recent one is a hoyt with cam and a 1/2 and im not sure about my first hoyt


i finally checked my bow and it is a hoytusa RZ200 with a cam and a half


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

*bows*

1. fiberglass recerve
2. Bear whitetail
3.benpearson renagade II
4. benpearson spoiler
5. Benpearson spoiler compatition
6. 2000 Parker ultra lite 31
7. 2002 bowtech patriot
8. (3) 2003 bowtech patriot dually's
9. Black widow MAII
10. 2006 Bowtech Tribute "Crackerized"
11. 2007 bowtech Tribute "Crackerized"
12. 2007 HCA Iron Mace

:wink::darkbeer:


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2007)

Bear Kodiak Special (killed first deer with)
Bear White tail hunter
American GT Hunter (first cam bow for me)
PSE Polaris (killed first rack buck with)
XI legend Magnum (took numerous deer with)
XI legacy
Two High Country Supreme Hatchet cams
Moutaineer 2000 hatchet cam
High country one cam The Bow
High Country Machine Supreme (shooter!)
Mathwes conquest light (still have... hunt with it now, shooter!!!)
Browning one cam custom (shooter)
PSE FireFlight Express 
PSE Mach 12 Hybrid (shooter very fast, wish I had kept it)
PSE Shark (Me and that bow hated each other!)
Q2xl 
2 Apex's (still have one, shooter)
apex 7 
Bowtech Constitution fasted bow I have ever owned! still have it...

Dang thats 21 bows since 198___ :wink:

Please pleas dont ask top name all the releases.... I'll go crazy!


----------



## flntknp17 (Mar 12, 2004)

I will try.........


Browning Wasp (two)
Red fiber glass resurve
Ben Pearson Colt
Ben Pearson longbow
York Recurve
Hoyt Axis
Hoyt Elan
Hoyt Matrix
Hoyt Oasis carbon plus 4
Hoyt Oasis Plus carbonite
Hoyt Aspen
Hoyt Proelite
Hoyt Ultratec
Hoyt Havoc
Hoyt Havoctec
Hoyt Trykon XL
Hoyt Vipertec
Hoyt Pro Medalist
Hoyt Gamemaster
Hoyt Saphire (wife's)
Hoyt Vulcan
Some sort 32" Bowtech one cam
Martin Scepter 2 Fury X
Bob Lee Classic
Kota Takedown Longbow
Thunderstick Mag
PSE Mojo 3D
Mahaska recurve
Bear Black Panther Hunter
Bear Bearcat
Bear Panda
Bear Black Bear
Kassai Horsebow
Korean FRP bow
Tradtech Pinnacle
And more than 10 selfbows I have made

I am sure I missed a few.........

Matt


----------



## hunt3636223 (Mar 5, 2005)

plowman said:


> I will start with what I can remember.. deep breathe.. and here goes..
> 
> -small plastic bow with a string and suction cup arrows (2 years old, 1984)
> -fiberglass shakespere long bow with a piece of twine for a string
> ...



Holy ***** 4 arbournes? Watcha doin with them all?

Hunter


----------



## Jersey Ray (Apr 16, 2007)

Not me! I could barely keep track of how many I had last month?


----------



## plowman (Sep 4, 2007)

hunt3636223 said:


> Holy ***** 4 arbournes? Watcha doin with them all?
> 
> Hunter


not totally sure yet


----------



## norbett (Mar 5, 2005)

*Bows*

Forge Duster (not good)
Martin Scepter 3
Rytera Bullet X
Camos Martin Slayer
Black Martin SLayer
Scepter 4
Firecat (soon)
08 Slayer (soon) 355 FPS


----------



## Dub (Jan 14, 2006)

Bear Whitetail Hunter (when I was 12-13 years old-- emerging hunter)

Bowtech Blackhawk (after an 18 year archery layoff)

Hoyt Protec

Mathews Ovation

Hoyt Trykon

Bowtech Old Glory


Coming in early 2008:
Not completely sure but most likely Hoyt Katera XL Cam & 1/2. I also want to shoot the Seven 37 and a few others before I settle down on this bow. It's gonna be a keeper this time!!!:wink:


----------



## JLR (Apr 11, 2006)

1990 Bear Flare II, 60lbs.
1991 HCA Sniper, 70lbs.
1992 Hoyt Superslam Fastflight, 70lbs.
1994 Hoyt Superslam Supreme, 80lbs.
1996 Hoyt Stratus, 80lbs.
2000 Hoyt Defiant, 70lbs.
2002 Bowtech Patriot, 70 lbs.
2006 Bowtech Equalizer, 60 lbs.


----------



## archer1983 (Dec 24, 2006)

Bear TR 32 (sold for $125)
Bear Instinct (sold on here, good bow)
Parker Frontier (hardest shooting son of a gun on the list)
Mathews Switchback XT (still have, currently hunt with)
Ross CR 334 (still have)


----------



## clayking (Sep 10, 2002)

Their easy to remember, I still have them all, except for the Bear Grizzly that broke about '81 or so......but I'm not naming them except for first and last. First is a Bear Panda in 60's and the last was a Hoyt Ultratec a year or so ago. They make for good wall decoration.......................ck


----------



## j3dgu (Jan 18, 2006)

2 fiberglass recurves
Martin bobcat
Martin Panther
Bear WT II
2 Onieda Tomcat II
Browning Wolverine
Browning Midas
PSE Fireflite
PSE Thunderflite
High Country UltraForce
PSE Infinity
Hoyt Proforce
Bear Bearcat recurve
PSE Jeffery's TD Recureve
Reflex BigHorn
Bear Super Kodiak
2 Hoyt Vtec
Hoyt Vectrix


----------



## One eye (Jun 22, 2003)

I couldn't name all the bows I have owned in one year, let alone my whole life. Don't tell the wife :zip::zip:

Dan


----------



## M4Madness (Oct 24, 2007)

Darton (forgot model) which was bought in 1989 as my first bow.
PSE SLR-500
PSE SLR-1000
PSE Thunderbolt (2 of them)
PSE Mach 7
Mathews MQ-32
Mathews FX
Mathews Switchback XT (had for a week or two before selling NIB at a profit.)
PSE Intrigue

That's not a lot of bows over 18 years. I kept the PSE Intrigue the longest at 8 years, but just sold it last week. I'm 99% sure that my next bow purchase will be a BowTech 82nd Airborne.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

first bow hoyt 2 years
second bow jenning carbon extreme 12 years
third is a mthews drenalin thats in the mail. ?


----------



## jake74 (May 27, 2007)

First bow, PSE NOVA

Second/last Diamond Liberty


----------



## RyanH (Sep 27, 2004)

Well here is my list!

-Browning Young bow, Red with black limbs!
-Pse ThunderFlight Express
-Hoyt Cyber Tec
-Mathews Switchback
-Elite Energy
-Mathews Apex
-Hoyt Pro Elite
-Hoyt Vulcan
-07 pro Elite!

That sums it up for now!


----------



## nikebear (Jul 17, 2002)

*Nothing But Martin 4 Life!*

Martin Pantera (Pieced together) *Purple*
Martin Rage *Red*
Martin Cougar 2000 *Red*
Martin Cougar III *Red / Blue Fade*
Martin Slayr *Red*
Martin Phantom *RealTree Camo*
Martin ShadowCat *Copper*

and this year HOPING FOR Martin Mystic.

Oh... Martin Thanks for bringing back *RED*!


----------



## doegirl (Sep 22, 2004)

Darton Ranger Recurve
Bear Black Bear
XI Silverhawk
Barnett RC-150 (x-bow)
Parker Challenger
Hoyt MT Sport
Bowtech Blacknight
TenPoint Elite Lite (yep, I'm including my x-bow)
Parker Buckshot
Bowtech Equalizer..


----------



## JOE PA (Dec 13, 2003)

*Here ya go.*

Bear First Strike
Bear Grizzly recurve (2)
Bear 76er recurve
Bear Superstrike
Bowtech Patriot Dually
Bowtech Pro 38 Dual Cam (2)
Bowtech Pro 40 I-cam
Bowtech Pro 40 Wheely
Browning Bantam
Browning Cobra
Browning Nomad
Champion Liberty
Champion Scorpion
Continental Denali X
Darton 45 MX
Darton Avalanche
Darton Excel
Darton Maverick
Darton Model 45
Darton Mountain 2000
Darton Viper (2)
Darton Rampage
Darton Tundra (2)
Diamond Marquis (carbon riser dual cam)
Fedora recurve
Frankenstein #1
Frankenstein #2
Golden Eagle Woodland Extreme Hunter
Herters Sambar recurve
High Country Carbon Force
High Country Machined Supreme
Hollenbeck recurve
Howatt Bandito recurve
Hoyt Havoc
Hoyt Superslam Supreme
Martin Hunter recurve
Martin Scepter 3 Magnum
Mathews MQ1 (2)
Mathews Q2 XL (2)
Mathews Rival Pro
McPherson Edge
McPherson 38 Special
Merlin Shadow
Newberry B1
Oregon Black Knight
Pearson Dagger
York/Pearson Bushwhacker

It is indeed a sickness!:rock:


----------



## chukar8 (Jul 14, 2007)

Heck no I cant remember but I do remember a single cam Martin with a recurved upper limb in the lineup cant remember the name of it though?????the riser was metallic green.


----------



## slow shhoter (Aug 9, 2007)

Hi Field,

Sure do remember some of the recurve bows (wing, golden eagle, root, bear tamerlane, Hoyt TDII, etc) you have mentioned. They are all great bows during their time specially the Hoyt Pro-medalist during the 1977 Munich Olympic and the Hoyt TDII which D.Pace & R. Mckenny used during 80's.:dancing: 

I am a compound shooter now and used only two brands:

Hoyt Protech & Mathews Conquest APEX.

Both bows are shooting well (1330 and better).




field14 said:


> Ben Pearson Semi-recurve fiberglas - 1959
> Ben Pearson Recurve
> Bear Polar Recurve with Premier target site and magnetic rest, my first target bow.
> Bear Temujin target bow
> ...


----------



## Dchiefransom (Jan 16, 2006)

Ben Pearson 333
Ben Pearson Colt
Jennings compound bow
Fred Bear Takedown Recurve
High Country Trophy Hunter
Mathews Switchback XT


----------



## gdcpony (Oct 16, 2007)

Ok, I can try this too. 
Bear hunter (the old 6 wheel one)
Hoyt ram hunter 
Mini Magic (built it out of spare parts for teaching people)
Golden eagle Evolution (x2)
Proline Summit
Darton Maverick XT (x4)
Darton maverick REC or EXT (x6 soon to be 8)
I don't buy new bows. I can wait for someone to trade them in. But I'll stick with Darton now even used.


----------



## chuckie33 (May 3, 2007)

I am 23 and here are the bows I have been shooting for the past 14 years.
1. Alpine Colt-Age 9-14
2. PSE Beast-Age 15-17
3. Browning Mirage 33-Age 18-22
4. PSE X-Force-Age 23
I will probably keep my X-Force for 4-5 years unless some type of significant technology comes up between now and then.


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

I have honestly had too many to remember, so I'll list the first one, and a couple of the good ones, and what I have bought this year...1st bow..about 1975?.Blue fiberglass Bear with white rubber handle...I have owned over 50 Trad bows, , so heres the good ones...Black Widow MA-II(X2), 21st Century longbow-(X 2)..Howard Hill Halfbreed..Thunder Mt. flatbow..Harry Elburg "Condor"...2 Warf recurves..Hoyts...Gold medalist, factory camo, 2 AeroTecs, Elan, and Radian...Martin Aurora, Bernardini Cobra, Win&Win Exfeel..(Still have it)...Some great I.L.F. limbs....What I have owned/bought this year...Old Jennings Gale Force...Mathews Conquest 3, and Apex...Hoyt ProElite, Vulcan, and Ultratec...Martin SlayR, and Scepter II, PSE X-Force...old High Country split limbs bow to hunt with...Have a Hoyt on order, looking for a Scepter 3 riser, and wanting a Martin Scepter 4, and Mystic...Harperman


----------



## Dave (Dec 14, 2002)

*This is going to be hard.*

This is not in any order.



1. Bear whitetail II
2. Browning midas 
3. Browning 6T6
4. Hoyt Rebel
5. Hoyt Deviator
6. Hoyt Stratus
7. Hoyt Super star
8. Hoyt Pro Star
9. Hoyt defiant
10. Hoyt Striker (redline)
11. Hoyt striker II (Redline)
12 Hoyt Striker (carbonite)
13. Hoyt Powertec
14. Browning Vanguard
15. Mathews Q2
16. Mathews Q2XL
17. Mathews Legacy
18 Mathews Apex ( orange)
19. Mathews Apex (Red)
20. Browning Ambush 80
21. PSE Carrera
22. Pse thunderbolt
23. Pse Shark
24 Mathews icon (blue)
25. Mathews icon (rootbeer) Currently for sale:wink:
26. Mathews rival pro
27. Bowtech Old Glory (hunting)
28. Bowtech old glory (target)
29. Bowtech constitution
30. Hoyt ultraelite (silver flame)
31. Hoyt ultraelite (red flame)
32. Hoyt ultratec (red flame)
33. Hoyt havoctec
34. Hoyt proelite
35 Hoyt ultratec (purple)
36. Hoyt protec (black marble)
37. Hoyt vtec
38. Hoyt protec (green fusing)
39.Martin Pantera
40. Merlin Supernova 
41. Merlin max 3000 
42. Jennings CK 3.4
43. Bowtech pro 40 Blue
44. Bowtech pro 40 gray and black.
45. Hoyt aspen redline
46. PSE Durango
47. Coming soon Bowtech Commander


I think that's all of them. The funny thing is I started shooting in 1997. That's 4.7 bows a year.:embara:

I think I have a problem.

Dave


----------



## coondogg (Feb 12, 2007)

Black bear
bear whitetail 2
golden eagle predator
hoyt raider
jennings carbon extreme xlr
hoyt fast flight
pse fire flite express
pse baby g force
martin speed fire magnum
parker ultra lite 35
hoyt cyber tec one cam
hoyt cyber tec 1.5
hoyt x tec
hoyt v tec
mathews outback
mathews switchback
bowtech tribute
mathews switchback xt
ross cardiac
elite gto? we'll see


----------



## mossihornslayer (Apr 1, 2005)

*all of them*

Bear black bear
Jennings uni-force
Jennings speed master
Jennings buckmaster 2000 s
Golden eagle
Hoyt cybertec
Bowtech Exteme VFT
Mathews Outback
Newberry Sabre
Mathews Drenalin
Bowtech Tribute
High country tssr
Bear Truth


----------



## archer58 in pa (Jan 3, 2007)

Well , let's see....

Golden Eagle Ultra Evolution
High Country Supreme Extreme
High Country Max Force
PSE Carrera
Darton Maverick 
Darton Mag Extreme
Mathews Ultra Max
Mathews LX
Mathews Switchback
Hoyt Trykon
Diamond Black Ice
bowtech Tribute
Bowtech Allegiance


That's not enough...I need to start buying more bows.:wink:


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

Browning Mirage hunter 1991 sent back due to bad cams.
High Country Sniper 1992
Left archery for a spell and returned using same bow.
2006 Hoyt Trykon
2006 Hoyt Trykon XL


----------



## mfrump (Nov 14, 2007)

man im way behind i havce only have had one 


martin mag cat


----------



## jtascone (Feb 27, 2007)

*Here's mine*

1-Bear Black Bear
2-Oneida H-250
3-Pro-Line Point Blank
4-York Bushwacker
5-Golden Eagle Ultra Evolution
6-Champion Mustang
7-Bowtech Justice
8-Bowtech Extreme VFT
9-Bowtech Old Glory
10-Hoyt Ultra Tech
11-Mathews Switchback
12-Ross Cardiac


----------



## tabarch (Sep 20, 2006)

plowman said:


> I will start with what I can remember.. deep breathe.. and here goes..
> 
> -small plastic bow with a string and suction cup arrows (2 years old, 1984)
> -fiberglass shakespere long bow with a piece of twine for a string
> ...


Man you gots to be kidding everybody I mean everybody has owned a Bear Whitetail somtime or another.
My first bow was likw yours a little fiberglass bow with suction cup arrows, but if you pull off the suction cups they still do some damage
Bear Grizzley wish I had this one back
Bear whitetail
Bear whitetail2
Browning Pro Comp.
Browning Accelerator
Browning Mag Reflex [ broke in half at full draw ouch]
Browning Midas
Browning Pro600
BEN PEARSON long bow
Browning recurve
PSE F1
PSE MACH9
PSE Beast
PSE MACH10
PSE MACH11
PSE MACH PRO
ROSS 337
and sone MARTIN MYSTIC


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

Alpline serria magnum
high country ultra extreme
oregon black knight
high country "the bow" what a peice of crap
hoyt enticer
hoyt diviator master cam great shooting bow
hoyt deviator redline great shooting bow
hoyt deviator master cam great shooting bow
hoyt defiant
Hoyt aspen 
hoyt oasis
hoyt havoctec excel cam
hoyt havoctec cam 1/2
hoyt ultratec excel cam
hoyt ultratec cam 1/2
hoyt trykon xl
hoyt pro elite spiral cam
bowtech 101st

Bows I bought my son
alpine colt
pse spyder
golden eagle sparrowhawk
hoyt intencity
hoyt mt sport
hoyt vtec
bowtech 101st

That's it for now.


----------



## ozarkmtnhunter (Jul 17, 2005)

*I think these are in order*

As a kid
Shakespeare recurve
Indian compound

Then as an adult

bear whitetail hunter
pearson diamondback
jennings unistar....killed my first bowkill with this one
pearson spoiler
pse carrol dominator 3d
pse carrol marauder
hoyt superslam
golden eagle evolution
pse brute force maxis 
high country extreme
high country excalibur
high country max force
mathews z-light
hoyt stryker redline
pse carrera lightning one cam
golden eagle splitfire one cam
mountaineer? 2 cam bow
hoyt magnatech
hoyt viper
jennings G2xl
mathews lx
pearson stealth 
evotek stalker
elite e-500
high country iron mace---current bow
hoyt vipertec
and *SOON TO BE MARTIN FIRECAT!*


----------



## fusion3 (Nov 22, 2007)

got me an 82nd. today.. :behindsof


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

PSE Firestorm Lite
Mathews Outback
Mathews Switchback
Bowtech Patriot (2)
Bowtech Allegiance
Bowtech Liberty
Hoyt Vipertec
Switchback XT
Bowtech Tribute
Mathews Drenalin
Ross 331
Ross Cardiac
Elite Synergy
Elite Xtreme.


----------



## mr59x (Mar 18, 2005)

Pse Predator-Pro line tsunami-Martin Cougar-Clearwater-Martin Altitude-Hoyt Dynatec-Hoyt Ultratec 04-Hoyt Ultratec 06-Archery Research 34-Fread Bear recurve. And I've only been doing archery for about 6 years!


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2008)

Jennings Gale Force
Black Bear something ???
PSE Edge
PSE Solo Cam (First one they made)
PSE Carroll
PSE SR something???
PSE Thunderflight
PSE Fireflight I think that was the name 
PSE Bruteforce
Bowtech Mitty Mite
Bowtech Generation 3
Mathews SQ2
Mathews Icon
Mathews Q2
Another Mathews Icon 
Hoyt Vipertec
Hoyt Ultratec Target
Hoyt Proelite
Hoyt V-tec
Hoyt Protec
Hoyt Ultratec Camo
Hoyt Vulcan
Mathews Drenalin
Bowtech Tribute
Bowtech Ally 08 (current hunting)
Bowtech Conny 07 (current target) Getting PIMPED out as I type this :tongue:


The rest are sold except the last 2. Thats 26 bows in 17 years of shooting and I know I am forgetting about 2-3 of them PSE's and a Hoyt. :tongue:


----------



## Idahohunter64 (Dec 11, 2005)

1977 1st bow ben pearson
bear whitetail
browning
hoyt rambo
2-hoyt spectras 1camo 1 colored
2-hoyt pro vantages 1 camo 1 colored
hoyt pro vantage plus
hoyt pro force
hoyt defiant
high county brute force
mathews legacy
hoyt ultratec.......best bow ever made
mathews outback
mathews switchback
hoyt trykon....worse bow ever built...lol
hoyt vetrix
and waiting for my new hoyt Katera


----------



## PodunkArcher (Jun 1, 2005)

*My turn*

Little white suction cup bow
Red fiberglass recurve
Red Fred Bear Kids bow
Hoyt Magic
Hoyt Mystic
Hoyt Defiant (My lost child)
Hoyt Ultratec
Parker Frontier
Bowtech Tribute
Hoyt Ultratec
Hoyt Ultra-Elite
Hoyt Gamemaster 
Bowtech Guardian

I'm only 20. I gotta slow down...  Almost kept a straight face when I said that.


----------



## IMTank (Nov 19, 2007)

Mathews LX


----------



## ownmorebone181 (Apr 4, 2007)

PSE Nova
Darton Storm
Mathews FX
Mathews Switchback XT
Ross Cardiac


----------



## im-ocd (Mar 22, 2007)

*Bows I've owned:*

1995 PSE (unknown)
Mathews Feather Max
Mathews Ultra Max
Mathews Z Max
Bear Buckmasters
Bear Epic
Mathews MQ1
Mathews SQ2 (two of them)
Mathews LX (two of them)
Mathews Switchback
Mathews Switchback XT
Mathews Black Max 2
Bowtech Allegiance (two of them)
Hoyt Vulcan (two of them)


----------



## Man-n-Pink (Nov 7, 2006)

*Thats easy*

98 Hoyt Mystic Rebel XT
99 Hoyt Avalon Plus
06 Matin C4 Cougar Elite


----------



## quarup (May 10, 2007)

Not so many, for I don't change bows: just add them to my collection...

1. Oneida Screaming Eagle;
2. Oneida Stealth Eagle;
3. Oneida Lite Force Magnum;
4. Oneida Extreme Eagle.

Luis


----------



## Jamesw (Sep 14, 2007)

After 30+ years of playing with bows there is no way I can remember half of them.  I shoot traditional bows a lot and build a few when I need one so at any given time there are 10 to 25 here at the house.


----------



## APEX89 (Jun 13, 2007)

-fiber glass fred bear
-high country silver hawk
-onidea black eagle 
-mathews ovation
-mathews lx
-mathews apex (2)
-mathews swichback
-mathews prestige
-mathews conquest 4
-hoyt trykon
-hoyt turbo tec
-hoyt ultra elite
-hoyt pro elite (2)


----------



## APEX89 (Jun 13, 2007)

i forgot to add thats my sons list and he's only 18 . i have only had 3 my whole life 2 dartons and now a mathews :thumbs_up


----------



## Mallardbreath (Dec 7, 2007)

Bear Polar LTD
PSE Pulsar
PSE Jet Flite Express
PSE Jet Flite Express (after the one above broke in half)
Jennings ProMaster

That's 5 bows in 30 years. Really only 4 since the one broke soon after I got it.


----------



## BowTech_Shooter (Aug 21, 2002)

*Even though I have a pretty decent list...*

I thought I'd share this one from an old buddy of mine (ours for those who remember him) JeffB. He posted this list on a different forum back on Oct 24 of 2003.

This list will make you sick…after reading it..it sure as hell made me sick…and I know I’ve forgotten a few…sure wish I now had a lot of this money I p*ssed away then..sigh


Golden Eagle Predator
Golden Eagle Pro-Predator System
Golden Eagle Formula 3D system
Golden Eagle Carbine Hawk system
Bear Whitetail II
Bear/Jennings Epic (original model)
Bear Jennings Buckmaster (2)
Bear Jennings Buckmaster PWC
Jennings Speedstar XLR
Jennings Carbon Extreme XLR
Jennings Machined Extreme XLR
ADI Bullet 235
Oregon Black Knight IIIDX
Oregon Valiant Crusader
HCA Supreme (2)
HCA Machined Supreme (3)
HCA Excalibur (3)
HCA Extreme
HCA Z-force/Force Supreme (2)
HCA Dynasty Supreme
HCA Ultra Extreme (original model)
HCA Brute Force XL
HCA Sniper
Mountaineer 3D
Hoyt Super Slam Supreme
Hoyt Flashpoint Fast Flight
Hoyt Defiant Fast Flight
Hoyt Raptor Carbonite (3)
Hoyt AlphaTec Carbonite
Hoyt Enticer Carbonite
Hoyt Tenacity Carbonite
Hoyt Striker Redline
Hoyt Striker Carbonite
Hoyt Striker Powerflex
Hoyt Raptor Powerflex
Hoyt Accutec Redline
Hoyt Magantec Redline
Hoyt MagnaTec poweflex
Hoyt MagnaTec XT2000 redline
Hoyt MagnatTec Intruder
Hoyt MagnaTec Xt2000 c.5
Hoyt Defiant XT 2000
Hoyt 2001 UltraTec Xt2000
Hoyt HyperTec
Hoyt VorTec Redline
Hoyt CyberTec XT2000 V-cam
Hoyt UltraTec XT2000 V-cam
Hoyt HavocTec XT2000 E-cam
Hoyt CyberTec Xt2000 C.5
Alpine Silverado 3D
Merlin Tempest
Mathews original 
Mathews 3D hunter
Mathews 3D vapor
Mathews Ultra-lite
Mathews MXZ
Mathews Z-light
Mathews Conquest Light
Mathews Conquest Pro
Mathews Z-max
Mathews MQ1
Mathews MQ 32
Mathews Rival pro
Mathews Q2 (2)
Mathews Q2XL (2)
Mathews Legacy (4… don’t ask)
Mathews Icon 
Martin Maverick
Martin Impala
Martin Fury
Martin Rage XRG
Martin Panther Mag
Martin Cougar III SE
Darton Viper
Darton Lightning
Darton Impulse
Darton Renegade (original)
Darton Hurricane
Darton Maverick (original)
Darton Maverick (1998 model)
Pearson Diamondback
McPherson Eliminator
PSE Mach Flite-4
PSE mach 5-X
PSE SRL 1000
PSE G-Force
Carroll Dominator
PSE Inferno Maxis
PSE Durango LC
PSE Fireflight LC
PSE Flash LC
PSE Enforcer
Browning Nugent
Browning Ballistic Mirage
Browning Heat
XI Legend Magnum
XI Flatliner
XI Legacy
BowTech Extreme Solo
BowTech Mighty Mite (2)
BowTech Patriot SC (2)
BowTech Patriot DC
BowTech Generation 3.2
BowTech Pro 38 SC
BowTech Black Knight
Bowtech Pro 40 DC

That’s all I can remember…

OH...and a few martin recurves and 5 or 6 custom longbows and recurves..


----------



## thespyhunter (Apr 8, 2005)

Jennings Buckmaster 2000
Hoyt Viper
Hoyt Magnatec
Hoyt Excel
HCA 4 Runner Extreme :thumbs_do
Reflex Timberwolf
PSE Primos STL
AR34 Blade
AR34 camo
Hoyt Vipertec (two)
Hoyt Vtec
Hoyt Ultratec
Hoyt Protec
Hoyt Trykon (two)
Hoyt Trykon XL 
Ross 334 (two)
Ross 331 (two)
Ross Cardiac
Hoyt Vectrix
Hoyt Vulcan

These are the ones I cam remember right now. There are probably 3 or 4 more.
Currently I have a Ross 331 and a Hoyt Vulcan


----------



## PABowhntr (Oct 2, 2002)

Bear Whitetail
Martin Bobcat
Martin Prowler
Martin Rage
Martin Cheetah
XI Paragon
Browning Backdraft
Browning Nitro 80
Browning Afterburner
Browning Ignitor
Browning Eclipse SL
Browning Mirage 33
'00 Fred Bear Epic Extreme
'01 Fred Bear Epic Extreme
'03 Fred Bear TRX32
Jennings Rackmaster
PSE Carrera
PSE XLR 500
'99 Hoyt Raider Intruder
'00 Hoyt Raider Intruder
Hoyt Magnatec Redline
Hoyt Havoc Redline
Hoyt Havoc PFX
Hoyt Havoc Intruder
Hoyt Havoc Saber
2 Hoyt Havoc Versacams
Hoyt Havoctec
Hoyt Cybertec
Hoyt Razortec
Hoyt Dynatec
Bowtech Pro38
Bowtech Patriot DC
Bowtech Patriot SC
Sterner Duttera Rhino 31
Hoyt Vipertec
Hoyt Xtec
Jennings CK 3.3
Jennings CK 3.4R
Fred Bear Element
Fred Bear Code
Fred Bear Instinct
Buckmaster G2XL
Bowtech Pro 40 Freedom
Bowtech Liberty
Bowtech Mighty Mite VFT
Diamond Justice
Diamond Triumph
Diamond Victory
Diamond Black Ice
Diamond Rapture
Diamond Marquis
Diamond Rock
Bowtech Old Glory
Bowtech Commander
Bowtech Guardian
Bowtech General
Bowtech 82nd Airborne (soon)


----------



## Tommy Chumley (Apr 9, 2003)

Dang! I am generally happy if I can remember where I left my Current bow!


----------



## GroundhogCK (Nov 6, 2006)

1991 Darton Mustang
2005 PSE Nova Rimfire
2006 Ross CR331
2007 Ross Cardiac
2006 Ross CR337


----------



## patriotvft (May 12, 2005)

patriotvft said:


> 03 bowtech patriot(wish i kept it)
> 03 bowtech patriot dually(cant do 65 letoff)
> 04 bowtech extreme vft(cant do 70lbs)
> 05 bowtech allegiance(favorite)
> ...


forget the 82nd. decided on a guradian.(one word-QUIET)


----------



## ArcheryAttic (Feb 18, 2006)

First to last--

Bowtech Tomkat single cam
Bowtech Tribute 06'
Mathews Ovation
Martin Scepter II
and I guess you could count an Evotek Onyx but that wasn't worth keeping.:thumbs_do

The Tribute is the only one I still own, but I get to shoot the Scepter II a lot. (Brothers bow now)


----------



## mobowhunter (Oct 21, 2002)

*All my Bows*

Indian Recurve
Lil Bear
Bear Whitetail
Jennings Forked Lightening
Jennings T-Star
Jennings Uni-Star
Black Widow Recurve
Hoyt Rambo
Onieda
PSE "Can't remember the Name"
Hoyt Ram Hunter
Hoyt Pro Hunter
Hoyt GameGetter
XI
Hoyt Havoc
Black Widow Recurve
Diamond
Mathews
Hoyt Cybertec
Hoyt Havoctec
Hoyt Turbotec
Hoyt Ultratec
Mathews
PSE Mach Pro
Hoyt UltraElite
AR 34
AR Blade
AR 37
CSS Challenger
CSS Swampmaster
CSS System 
CSS Contender

Many bows inbetween that I can't remember


----------



## Billfish (Jan 7, 2007)

My first was a Bear polar LTD
pearson ?
Pearson Spoiler plus
Bear koidak Recurve
Dan quillian longbow
Kohannah Longbow
Brakenbury long bow-- Should have been shot for selling this one.
Zipper recurve
Great northern longbow
Wes wallace longbow
Selfbow ( osage orange )
Ross 334
Ross 337 Custom
Ross 337 hunting bow


----------



## Silver Mallard (Mar 25, 2004)

Lets' see now:

Pearson Ultra
Hoyt Proforce Fastflight 
Hoyt Provantage Carbon Plus (Still own it and it will still shoot the lights out.)
Hoyt Super Slam 
Jennings Carbon Extreme ( loved that bow, wish I never sold her.)
Browning Ballistic mirage 6t6 (this was a killer bow too!)
PSE Carrera
Mathews Ultra 2
Bowtech Patriot
(2) CSS Challengers 02' and 04' models
CSS Encore 06' model
Hoyt Ultratec 05' model
Mid seventies bear Kodiak hunter
Mid seventies Bear Grizzly 
Herb Meland Pronghorn Custom Takedown Longbow (My Absolute favorite of all my bows)
Jim Reynolds Thunderstick X Longbow (BAD ASS) Pardon the french!

Looking to get a Morrison Shawnee recurve in the near future.


----------



## danslaugenhoup (May 22, 2006)

*???*

Fiberglass recurve
Bear Magnum
PSE Gamegetter
Hoyt Rambo
Hoyt Pro Hunter
HCA Extreme
HCA Supreme
HCA Machined Supreme (2)
HCA Max Force
Jennings Buckmaster
Mathews Q2XL
Mathews Switchback
Mathews Ovation
Mathews Apex (2)
Bowtech Patriot Dually
Bowtech Alley
Bowtech Commander
Bowtech Guardian
Hoyt Vulcan
Hoyt Katera XL
Elite Synergy
:darkbeer:


----------



## Rmart (Nov 28, 2007)

Green fiberglass stickbow
Bear Cub compound bow
Martin Lynx
PSE Mach Flight 4R (17+ years shooting this bow!!)
2007 Bowtech Constitution

That's It.


----------



## Collis (Mar 27, 2007)

*Bows*

Here's my list...

1993 - Hoyt Gamegetter II (snapped right in the middle, nearly taking my eye out!)
1994 - Hoyt Superslam Carbon+ with Accuwheels (outgrew it)
1996 - Mathews Ultralite (limb broke two weeks after I bought it)
1996 - Mathews Shadow (axle and bearings gave in after nine years of intensive use. RIP litte shadow... You're still the best bow I ever had)
2005 - Mathews Icon (couldn't get used to it)
2007 - Hoyt UltraElite 75th anniv. XT2000 with spirals (Still very much in love with this one!) :thumb:


----------



## MrHoss (Aug 13, 2007)

Let's See.....
Yeah the wood one with suction cup arrows.
Ben Pearson Fiberglass Recurve (I was8 years old)
Ben Pearson Shadow 100 (I was 15 years old)
Martin Cougar Magnum (19 years old) Green handle black limbs.
Martin Cougar Magnum target model. Silver handle white limbs. (25 years old)
Ben Pearson Renegade (after 25 age is not important)
Damon Howatt Ventura Recurve
High Country Sniper XL
Herters Recurve
Ben Pearson Colt Recurve
Hoyt Defiant 
Oneida Screaming Eagle LH(when Dad died)
Carroll 2500 LH(Dads also)
Couple of other strays I have picked up along the way.
Seefab Tiger two piece takedown target longbow
Browning Bushmaster
Bear Whitetail Hunters (2 1LH, 1RH)
PSE Carroll Dominator LH
Wing Presentation
Ben Pearson youth model (daughters)
PSE Spirit (daughters)
Ben Pearson Pro Classic (wifes)

Still have everyone of them except the Pearson Renegade one of the Martins and the PSE Carroll Dominator and the wood one with the suction cups.


----------



## tjharmon (Jan 2, 2008)

*All The Bows?*

Lets see...
#1...45# Bear Kodiak Magnum Recurve...still have
#2...70-80# Browning Explorer 1 Compound (4 wheels)...still have
#3...60-70# PSE FireFlight...stolen
#4...70-80# PSE XSR Infinity...for hunting
#5...60-70# PSE XSR Infinity...for 3-D


----------



## jing1117 (Jun 17, 2006)

pse nova
hoyt mt sport, cybertec, ultratec (camo, silver flame, red fade), xtec, vtec, turbotec, trykon xl
hoyt ultra elite (red fade, inferno)
hoyt pro elite (blue fade, black, safari, red fade, silver flame, red flame, jet black, inferno, red, camo)
mathews lx, legacy, apex (red, dark blue, gold, black), apex 7 (red, dark blue, gold), switchback, switchback xt, drenalin LD

there are still some missing on that list, i just know it...:darkbeer:


----------



## deer dude (Feb 10, 2005)

1998 mathews feathermax(still have it)
2007 martin pantera
2006 rytera bullet x
the bow i am currently in love with: 07 HOYT VECTRIX


----------



## wickedskater (Jan 21, 2008)

cheap bear bow ( age 8 )
Jennings Quest bow ( age 11 )
Mathews Feathermax ( current age of 13 )


----------



## southerngirl (Oct 2, 2005)

cheapo from wally :doh:
hoyt sierra tec 
mathews mq32 :bolt:

Martin Scepter 
Martin Shadowcat :hug:
Martin S4 :kiss:

I still own all 3 Martins too


----------



## DannyB (Feb 19, 2005)

Recurve in my teens
Fred Bear Code 04
Switchback 05 
Prestige 06 Amazing!


----------



## WC671 (Nov 25, 2006)

Hmmmm my very first was a Stick w/Fishing line lol here's what I have had so far (doesn't compare) to some of the one'sposted above me lol:

1994 - PSE Nova 4x4 Split Limb - Easy to Draw..decent speed...Heavy at 4lb's bare bow...39 ATA 
1995 - PSE Fire Flight 33 Dual Cam - Fast lil Buggar but Hard to Draw and Loud.
2002 - Martin Cougar Magnum - Fast n Quiet All Around Bow
2006 - Whisper Creek Doc's Sweet Demise - 3D Bow....Smooth n Quiet
2008 - Martin Firecat Pro X - Testing Phase (Just got it Today) :darkbeer:


----------



## flailer (Mar 24, 2006)

*bows*

i am not sure i could even list the current bows i own.


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

See below. That's it.


----------



## zyxw (Feb 19, 2007)

Couldn't even come close


----------



## DetLieut (Mar 4, 2006)

:tongue:Let's see if I can remember them all.
Ben Pearson Fiberglass hunter
Browning Nomad II
Browning Cobra
Wing Red tailed Hunter
Browning Nomad Stalker
Bear Whitetail compound
Jennings T-Star
Jennings Shooting Star
Jennings Elephant Bow (shhoting Star on Steroids)
Jennings Arrow Star
PSE Nova (on steroids)
PSE Citation Hunter
Hoyt Pro Hunter
Wilderness Expedition 
Stemmler (wilderness bows) AKA Craigs claymores
4 of them that blew up while I was shooting at or over 100 lbs.
Black Widow MA 1
Grand Slam Bows (3 of them, years ahead of their time)
Hoyt Pro Hunter (fast flight system)
PSE Mach 4 (3 of them, last one in Treebark)
Hoyt Pro Hunter Recurve
Oregon Bow
Norm Johnsons Blacktail Elite recurve
Martin Mamba recurve
Mathews Conquest 2
Hoyt Pro vantage spiral cams
Mathews Ovation
Mathews Switchback LD
Hope to buy a new one this season, maybe an Elite XL at 80 lbs. and 32 draw.
I probably forgot a couple, happens as you get older.


DetLieut.


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

bear polar ltd (still have it )
browning explorer 
browning xcellarator
golden eagle turbo cam hunter
golden eagle evolution (i think ) didn't have it that long
xi nemisis
xi velocity extreme(still have it)
hoyt mt sport (still have it)
hoyt vipertec (do i have to say it)


----------



## standsitter (Feb 29, 2008)

My list -All Lefties

Browning nomad xl 
Browning x-cellerator
Hoyt proforce 
Hoyt superslam
Mathews featherlight
Mathews feathermax
Forge aero-max- shooter bow
Mathews conquest pro
Mathews FX
Mathews Q2
Mathews legacy
Parker Easy-draw 33-shooter bow
Mathews outback
Mathews switchback
SOON - PSE diablo


----------



## stilllernin (Aug 23, 2006)

*Bows*

hoyt Usa- V-tec / Supertec
pse- Bruin / X Force / Mach X
high Country -max Force / Iron Mace
alpine Archery - Fast Trac
bear- Grizzly
martin -slayer X - (1)camo / (1)target / Fury
kodiac Outdoors - Bowlogic 32
mathews- Switchback / Switchback Ld / Lx / 
Apex 7 / Classic
bowtech- Mighty Mite / Extreme Solo / Patriot /
Black Knight / Ally(3)
elite- E Force
Parker- Frontier


----------



## omnivore (Feb 7, 2004)

*Which Ones*

PSE Polaris Express
Oneida Aeroforcex80
Oneida Light Force Magnum
Oneida Black Eagle
Oneida Black Eagle II
Oneida Extreme


----------



## huntin1 (Aug 17, 2003)

Fiberglass recurve, 20lbs, can't recall make.
Bear Kodiak recurve.
Bear Takedown recurve.
Jenning's, my first compound
Wing Presentation Hunter compound
York Tracker compound
Onieda AeroForce compound
Parker Buckhunter XP compound



huntin1


----------



## jrighter (Oct 27, 2007)

In order...

Reflex Bighorn
Hoyt Razortech
Browning Illusion
Bowtech General
Hoyt Katera


----------



## Lrgmouth (Jan 23, 2008)

*Piece of cake!*

ProSport Rampage
Bowtech 101st Airborne :darkbeer:


----------



## mtneer13 (Dec 13, 2007)

i've still got all of mine:

1 browning deerslayer circa 1987
2 golden eagle carbine hawk 1994
3 parker hornet +2 2007
4 diamond black ice 2008

now, anyone in need of the ole browning, let me know:wink:


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

bear compound (not sure on the model
golden eagle predator
high country max force x1
xi bow 
pse durango
pse mach 10 w/u1 cam
mathews mq1
mathews zmax
mathews sq2
oneida black eagle wood limbed
aerofoce x80
oneida black eagle esc lf
oneida black eagle esc med
monster bows mr95
monster bows stealth x 3
bowtech patriot dually
oneida mr80 lite
oneida tomkat x80
monster bows phoenix

Mikie


----------



## redneckarcher33 (Dec 3, 2006)

p.s.e not sure of model xi flatliner mathews z light h.c.a four runner bowtech justice bowtech allegiance would like to add p.s.e x force ss


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

forgot to mention i had a couple oneida screaming eagles...


----------



## jlong (Sep 21, 2006)

*first 2 last*

kids orange fiberglass bow
browning micro midas
mathews feather max
hoyt protec
mathews switchback xt
07 bowtech equalizer -still have it
08 martin s4 mini-m-pro "on the way"


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

Proline Intermediate
Proline New Wave
Proline Tsunami
Proline Tsunami
Martin Firecat
Proline Centerfire
Proline Centerfire
Proline Centerfire II
Proline Centerfire II
Darton Tornado
Darton Cyclone 
Darton Exec. Vegas
Proline ACE
Proline Mountain 32
Mathews Apex
Martin Shadowcat Extreme
Martin S4
Martin Pantera
Martin S4
Martin S4
Martin S4
Martin S4
Martin Firecat (on the way)


----------



## Protecsafari (Sep 21, 2007)

Shakespear fiberglass 30# recurve
Bear Mini Magnum 30#
PSE Phaser II 55#
PSE Laser II 55#
PSE Vector 55#
PSE Jet flite Express 73#
PSE Mach Flite 4 82#
PSE Thunderflite Express 82#
Carroll Marauder 82#
PSE Nova 1 cam 73#
PSE Nova 1 cam 73# (inch shorter draw)
PSE Beast 70#
Oneida Strike Eagle 84#
Golden Eagle Predator 70#
McPHerson GC 2000 82#
Robin Hood 40#
Martin Lynx Magnum 70#
Browning Bridger 75#
High Country Sniper 65#
PSE Mach 5X 70#
Mathews FX 70#
Oneida Aeroforce 68#
Hoyt Protecsafari 72#
Bear Grizzly 50#
Bear Grizzly 38#
Hoyt Huntmaster 55#
Damon Howatt Superdiablo 46#
Damon Howatt Hunter 60#
Wing Chaparral 50#
Blackwidow MAII 62#
Blackwidow SAII 55#
Blackwidow SAII 57#
Wing Redwing Hunter 45#
Ben Pearson Hunter II 45#


----------



## THE GENERAL (Jan 10, 2008)

Fred Bear whitetail II
PSE Boss impact 1(think thats what it was)
PSE brute force
PSE baby G
PSE mach 7
PSE nitro
Bowtech General


----------



## PSEloyal (Aug 23, 2006)

Bear whitetail 2 
Hoyt Fast flight super slam
Pse Fireflight Express
Pse Thunder flight Express
Mathews switchback 
Browning Illusion 
Martin Bengal 
Rytera Bullet X 
Martin S4


----------



## bowhuntermitch (May 17, 2005)

1973 Martin Cougar III
1998 PSE Baby G-Force
2003 Bowtech Patriot


----------



## tankdogg60 (Aug 1, 2005)

Some of you guys have had tons of bows. Thats cool, I love trying out new bows. I've only been serious bowhunting for about 5 years. But I have owned...

Browning Afterburner
Mathews Outback
Mathews Switchback
Mathews Switchback XT
05 Bowtech Allegiance
06 Bowtech Allegiance
07 Bowtech Allegiance

And hopefully a GTO next


----------



## frasermark (Jan 12, 2008)

first was a colt recurve,42 lb with wood arrows, dad got it for me at a highway patrol auction for a grand tottal of 8 bucks. it was a rh
hoyt spectra fast flight. fairly loud but it really got me into it.
pse thunder flight didnt have it long
mzthews Zmax
now aBT tomkat, really like it
once i went compund i got smart and started shooting as a lefty


----------



## bigpapacow (Apr 12, 2007)

-99 Reflex Bighorn
-04 PSE XCellerator
- 07 PSE X-Force
-08 Matthews Drenalin


----------



## DannyB (Feb 19, 2005)

Bear Code (41" model) never fit me. 
Switchback (arguably the best hunting bow made)
Prestige (when they make something better I'll probably get it).


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I can....I think....:wink:

Browning Nomad II (recurve)
Bear Whitetail II
Hoyt Alpha Tec
Hoyt Deviator
Hoyt Defient
Hoyt Striker II
Hoyt Accu Tec (3 of them)
Hoyt Ultra Tec (5 of them)
Hoyt Pro Tec (4 of them
Hoyt Hyper Tec
Hoyt Super Tec....I know I forgot something :noidea:

Mathews Q2
Mathews Apex
Mathews Apex 7 (2 of them)
Mathews Prestige

Martin S4
Martin Pantera
Martin Shadowcat
Martin Mystic (2 of them)


----------



## huntergal111 (Aug 20, 2007)

*not many*

A really bad, dumpy,crappy, ugly red bow
yellow Mathews genesis
A really bad dumpy,crappy, ugly Parker
A Mathews Ignition
and Now I have the Brand new beautiful 2008 Mathews ... get ready...DXT:wink:


----------



## Honeymonster (Nov 3, 2005)

1. Proline Aurora
2. Browning Maxim 6T6L
3. Hoyt Cybertec
4. Martin x200
5. Hoyt Trykon
6. Martin Cougar 3
7. Hoyt Ultratec
8. Hoyt Ultraelite


----------



## IBBW (Mar 29, 2005)

*How many?*

Last 20 years worth.........


?? Bear Whitetail hunter (killed my first deer, still have it)
?? Bear Whitetail legend (exploded)
88'? Mountaineer 3D (still own)
87'? Mountaineer Ranger 
91' Darton Lightning
92' Darton Lightning graphite (still own, deer slayer)
95' Hoyt Prostar Legacy 
95' Hoyt Defiant Legacy (should have never sold)
95' Hoyt Defiant Supreme w/mastercams (should have never sold)
Bob Lee takedown recurve
92' Oneida TC II 
07' Oneida Black Eagle ESC LF (sold to buy wife a new Apex)
92' Oneida Strike eagle (still own)
07' Oneida Extreme (still own)

Trying to make a deal on a super clean 93' Darton Viper graphite right now. I love the 90's bows the best. The best finger shooting bows were made those years.:darkbeer:


----------



## hunt4meat (Jul 2, 2008)

Well, in the past 17 years I have owned... Let's see... can I name them all, I'll give it a try:

199? Pearson spoiler
2007 Bowtech Tribute

Yup, that just about covers all 2 of 'em.


----------



## steve_T (Mar 11, 2007)

little senica compound
browning micro madias
alpine somethin
hoyt rintec
bowtech equalizer
mathews dxt

i might have missed one. 

from those bows you can prolly tell im still young lol


----------



## Reacher (Jul 30, 2004)

My list is pretty easy:

PSE Baby-G
Mathews LX
Hoyt ViperTec
Elite XXL
Elite Aigil


----------



## clint s (Aug 31, 2008)

*bows*

PSE Phaser flite
Martin Cheetah
Golden Eagle Formula 3D
Mathews Z light
Mathews Feather light
Mathews Ultra Max
Mathews Conquest (I think, only had it for a short time)

Current bows:
Mathews Ultra Max
Mathews Drenlin LD


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

*I have to add my New Hoyt 737 and the Wifes new Vulcan*



ex-wolverine said:


> Bear Kodiak Magnum
> Bear Tamerlane
> Hoyt Fast Flyte
> Darton MX 55
> ...


:darkbeer:


----------



## DLJ (Feb 5, 2008)

Late Starter - started 2001 took a break from 2003 to 2008

Jennings Buckmaster - year unknown (sold it)
2001 Merlin Lite Storm - SoloCam
2001 Conquest II - Camo (sold it)
2002 Conquest II - Camo
2002 Conquest II - RootBeer
2008 Conquest 4 - Blue
2008 Conquest 4 - Black


----------



## Eric Everson (Jul 10, 2006)

*My list*

Bear whitetail 2,darton viper,high country 4 runner,high country brute force,hoyt x-tec,martin hunter recurve, matthews switch back xt, and soon to be 09 high country speed force will b my last bow purchase.


----------



## terry72 (May 19, 2008)

started with an indian spirit. hand me bown BEAR to a hand me down PSE WORKED HARD TO BUY A BRAND NEW pse THUNDERFIGHT. ON TO A hoyt RAPTOR. THIS YEAR A NEW dIAMOND LIBERTY


----------



## moshotputter (Jan 10, 2004)

1. Indian Archery recurve
2. PSE Stratto Flight Express
3. Golden Eagle Hunter
4. Pearson 
5. Oneida Strike Eagle
6. Clearwater
7. Golden Eagle Formula
8. Hoyt Super Slam
9. PSE Carroll Intruder
10. Blue Mountain Wolverine
11. Golden Eagle 32 Natural Grip
12. Oneida Black Eagle
13. Hoyt Ultratec
14. Hoyt Vulcan (Current Hunting Bow)
15. Oneida Black Eagle II (Current Hunting Bow)
16. Wing Archery Chaparral (Current Recurve)


----------



## Washi (Jan 23, 2005)

1. unknown brand fiberglass longbow when I was a kid
2. XI Silverhawk
3. Reflex Xpress single cam
4. 2004 Bowtech Mighty Might VFT (after replacing limbs twice I sold it)
5. 2003 Hoyt Havoctec Cam & 1/2
6. Elite E-Force
7. Hoyt Vulcan
8. Hoyt Powertec (for sale)
9. another E-Force that made a matching pair
10. a pair of 2007 Hoyt Vectrix

As you can see I recently went from buying single bows to pairs. After I nearly missed the beginning of archery season (I think maybe twice) because of the Mighty Might I've always owned at least two bows. Wish I hadn't bought that one.


----------



## BHunter1 (Dec 13, 2006)

Ben Pearson 25# recurve
Ben Pearson 30# recurve
Ben Pearson 45# recurve
Hoyt Heat
Hoyt Tenacity
Hoyt Powertec
Mathews MQ1
Mathews MQ32
Bowtech 06 Allegiance [never should have sold this one!]
Bowtech 06 Old Glory
Bowtech 06 Constitution
Diamond 07 Black Ice
Bowtech 07 Allegiance 
Bowtech 07 Guardian 
Bowtech 07 Commander
Bowtech 08 82nd Airborne Testarossa


----------



## shooterdom (Jan 6, 2008)

*bows*

kabab stick with a rubber band tied to each end (i think at 65#, 70% letoff)

some crappy genisis
martin cheeta
hoyt trykon :darkbeer:

santa must love you guys with like 20-30 bows, all i get is socks:wink:


----------



## standsitter (Feb 29, 2008)

Browning Nomad
Browning X-cellerator
Hoyt Prforce 
Hoyt Superslam
Mathews Featherlight
Mathews Feathermax
Forge Aeromax
Mathews Conquest Pro (Blue)
Mathews FX
Mathews Q2
Parker EZ-Draw 33
Mathews Outback
Mathews Switchback
PSE Diablo- For Sale
Elite Z on order

The bows in the middle of the string of Mathews where staff shooter bows never shot long at all. I am thinking that NOW there are bows as good as the Mathews bows. But a few years ago they where in a league of their own


----------



## spotshot (Jan 18, 2005)

1. Bear Whitetail
2. Bear Whitetail II
3. Hoyt Superslan Fastflite
4. Hoyt Tenacity II
5. Hoyt Raptor
6. Mathews Conquest Pro (We all drift away from home)
7. Hoyt Accutec II
8. Hoyt Havoctec
9. Hoyt Ultratec
10. Hoyt ProElite


----------



## 22feetseat (Aug 12, 2008)

K-mart blue light special
 Martin youth tiger
 State of the Art 1987 Bear Pro Specialist
 07 Allegiance
:embara:Guess i didnt have my priorities right erly in life some of you people Christmas must have came 3 times a year:embara:


/LIST]


----------



## Tuningfreak (Apr 6, 2004)

*In 24 years of archery...........*

In order...

Herters Recurve (still hangin on the wall)

PSE compound

Barnett Sidewinder compound (who rembers this bow?? circa early 80's?)

PSE Fireflight Express

Xi Legend Magnum

Mathews Feathermax

Mathews Feathermax (replaced 1st which was stolen)

Mathews MQ1

'02 Hoyt Protec (1st target bow)

'02 Hoyt Ultratec w/CC+ (took a lot of deer)

'04 Hoyt Ultratec (target)

'06 Hoyt Ultraelit (target)

'07 Hoyt 38Ultra (1st bear)


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

Darton Mustang
Bear Truth


----------



## NM_HighPlains (Nov 25, 2005)

I've been shooting since the mid-70's. I tend to keep my bows for a long time:

unknown recurve
Bear Takedown recurve
Browning Nomad
Browning Xcellerator
Hoyt/Easton Spectra Lite Hunter (still have! use for fingers)
Hoyt Ultratec
Hoyt V-tec


----------



## Ohio_3Der (Jul 19, 2002)

*mine*

First borrowed bow, a green limbed, white handled fiberglass recurve that belonged to my uncle. He put some sort of string on it that was about 50% to long so the weight would come down far enough for me to shoot it. Then, I figured out that the yellow shafted bear fiberglass arrows wouldn't hold up when you shoot at a rock fence.... 

Red panda recurve.
Bear Cub (still have it)
Indian Archery compound (from sears originally)
Bear Super Magnum 44
Jennings Super Sonic XL
Mathews MQ1
Revolution Triumph, black
Revolution Triumph, black with clear limbs
Martin Cougar II
Martin Cougar III, blue ghost flame
Martin SlayR, camo
Martin Cougar II, pro red
Martin Scepter II, carbon fiber finish
Martin Scepter II, Pro Blue
Martin Scepter III, Blue ghost flame
Martin Scepter IV 2007, Chameleon (still have it, fs/ft $400 shipped)
Hoyt Ultra Tec 2003, red flame
Hoyt Ultra Tec 2005, camo (still have it)
Hoyt Ultra Elite 2007, blue
Hoyt X-Tec, 2006
Hoyt Tenacity II, 1999

I think that is about it.


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

Mathews MQ32
Martin Longbow (can't remember the model) L-100????
Martin S4
Mathews Apex 7


----------



## rcmjr (Jan 31, 2007)

Bear Kodiak Hunter (first deer 1973)
Bear Kodiak magnum
Jennings Model T
Browning Maxim
Bowtech Tribute 06
Bowtech Tribute 07


----------



## rhanks55 (Feb 4, 2006)

Hoyt Gamegetter 2
High Country Silent Hunter
High Country Ultra One
AR 34 (can't let it go)
Bowtech 82nd Airborne
PSE Firestorm X (wish I still had it)
Elite Z28 Ninja (should be here today)


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Feb 9, 2005)

*i can remeber all of in almost the right order*

Bear kodiak
Browning mirage
Browning afterburner (pos)
PSE Baby G (1st lightining cam)
PSE carerra (orion cam)
PSE durango
02 Bowtech Pro 38 (X2)
Bowtech extreme vft (X2)
Bowtech liberty
Bowtech alligiance (X2)
Bowtech constition (X3)
Bowtech commander 
Mathews legacy
Mathews outback (X2 pos)
Mathews MQ32
Martin shadow cat
Hoyt havotech
Hoyt V-Tech (X3)
Hoyt Trykon XL
Hoyt Vectrix
Hoyt Vectrix XL
Hoyt vulcan
Hoyt ultra elite (X2)
Darton septer


----------



## Archer 117 (Dec 5, 2006)

2007 Bear Truth
..

..

..

..

..

..

..

and am working on getting an 09 captain
and maybe a 09 hoyt?


----------



## tn_huntress (Apr 18, 2008)

Just one here

'07 Equalizer


----------



## seminolewind (Nov 15, 2007)

A red bow from Walmart don't know the name 
Bear Whitetail
Older Hoyt 
Jennings Buckmaster
Mathews SQ2
Mathews Black Max
Elite Synergy
06 Bowtech Ally
Mathews Switchback XT
PSE X Force 7
Elite GTO
Mathews Drenalin


----------



## Kill Shill (Sep 23, 2008)

Bear pronghorn hunter
Martin Cougar Mag w/t ? cams
Martin Cougar Mag w/t wheels
PSE Laser Mag
Darton 60mx?
Golden Eagle ?
Hoyt Defiant Supreme w/t command cams
Hoyt magnatec
Darton rampage
Martin C III
Hoyt Ultratec xt2000
Ultratec xt3000
Hoyt Protec xt2000
Protec xt3000
Hoyt 38ProXLxt3000

i only have the 3 xt3000's, you can only shoot so many bows


----------



## MARTIN BOBCAT (Mar 18, 2007)

91 martin firecat xrg
96 martin cheetah
99 martin bobcat
99 martin speedfire 
07 martin bengal


----------



## PhilK (Feb 16, 2007)

Pretty short list for me:

Some kind of wooden beginner's bow
Yamaha Eolla (borrowed)
Win & Win Windsor 25" (Challenger Carbon limbs 38#)
Hoyt Nexus 25" G3 42#
'07 Hoyt 38 Pro

Next will most likely be a '09 Hoyt


----------



## ciscokid (Apr 26, 2006)

ZA206 said:


> I hope your Bowtech dealer send you X-mas cards.... as you are his best friend and all!
> 
> For me... in order:
> 
> ...


I like the #1 answer.. Sounds like me! LOL

Easy list for me since i still have them.

Order of purchase

Bear Whitetail II
Mchpherson Edge
Hoyt Vectrix
Evotek Evolution
Evotek Impact
BT Defender
BT Constitution
BT Guardian
Elite Synergy
BT Allegiance


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Feb 9, 2005)

*forgot one*



bigrnyrs said:


> Bear kodiak
> Browning mirage
> Browning afterburner (pos)
> PSE Baby G (1st lightining cam)
> ...


Also a bowtech old glory
Knew I was missing a bowtech


----------



## clicker (Mar 5, 2007)

2 bears


----------



## clicker (Mar 5, 2007)

clicker said:


> 2 bears


 Sorry hit enter. 2 Bears 3 Pse 1 pearson 1 Diamond 2 Hoyts 4 Mathews. Cant remember all there names.


----------



## Archer Dude (Mar 16, 2008)

2008 PSE X-Force SS
2007 PSE MOJO 3D NH - Sold
2007 PSE X-Force 6 HF
2007 Bowtech Commander
2007 Martin Pantera - Sold
2007 Parker Hornet 2-Plus - Sold
2006 Parker Extreme Hunter Mag – For Sale
2006 PSE Diablo NC - Sold
2005 Bowtech Defender - Sold
2005 PSE Firestorm Lite NH - Sold
2004 PSE Fire Flite 33 - Sold
1989 Hoyt ProForce Extreme - Sold
1986 Indian Firebird 2-Cam - Sold

At age 52 I just started archery in May of 2007. In a year and a half, I guess that list makes me nuts and an instant addict. Must be a mid life crisis or something. LOL

Best wishes.


----------



## ryalred (Aug 16, 2008)

I wonder if anyone has read all the posts in this thread, or if you're like me and just wanted to post what I can remember owning. It is a challenging thread starter.

Recurve -- Make & Model unknown
Ben Pearson -- Make & Model unknown
Browning -- Make & Model unknown
PSE -- Nova
Martin -- Cougar (I think)
Forge -- F2 (by far the best bow I've ever owned!)


----------



## SEIowaArcher (Aug 14, 2007)

Still have...

2008 - PSE Heritage (my brand new recurve)
2008 - Mathews DXT
2006 - Hoyt Trykon
2004 - Mathews Outback
Year?? - Hoyt/Easton Ram Hunter II

Sold...

2007 - Hoyt Vulcan
2007 - Mathews Drenalin
2006 - Mathews Switchback XT
2005 - Mathews Switchback


----------



## skydog (Sep 20, 2004)

*my list*

pro line magnum 1983 new
golden eagle target 1985 used
pro line zepher 1985 new
hoyt td3 37# used
american target new 1992 new limb broke never got it back from the dealer
pse lazer flite 1993 new still have 
2005 hoyt meridian used still have
2006 pse mach 6 target my pastors bow (he got me in to archery and i got his bow after he passed away)still have
2008 samick agulla with w&w wood\carbon limbs still have


----------



## gmcdp (Jan 5, 2008)

1) Fiberglass recurve of unknown lineage
2) Bear whitetail hunter
3) 1995? Martin Bengal
4) Fred Bear F325 cross bow
5) 2007 Martin Bengal
Still have and shoot them all except the fibrglass cheapy....


----------



## archery ham (Jul 26, 2007)

2006 Browning Tornado
2006 PSE Mach X
2007 Mathews Drenalin
2007 HCA Iron Mace
2007 BowTech Tribute
2008 Pearson TX4
2008 Martin Firecat

All this since Oct 2006.


----------



## skitty4gzus (May 26, 2008)

easy
what about crossbow?
Horton XL crossbow
2005 Bowtech Allegiance
2007 Bowtech Guardian


----------



## badbow148 (Dec 5, 2006)

Compounds Pearson since 1988 and a Damon Hewett and a Ragin Impala recurves.


----------



## jessetjames (Oct 17, 2007)

pand bear express 

bear ultralight

and know my MARTIN MOAB.


----------



## andy1996 (Feb 15, 2004)

In order:

Bear Whitetail II
PSE Strato Flite Express
American Archery Target Bow--forgot the model name
Mathews MQ1
Hoyt Pro Elite
Hoyt Vtec
Hoyt Ultra Elite
Hoyt Vulcan
Hoyt Vantage X8

Once you go Hoyt there is no turning back!


----------



## andy1996 (Feb 15, 2004)

Anyone remember 15 years ago seeeing those Golden Eagle bows and ads for that matter? I thought they were soo cool! I thought that was one of the coolest bows around! Heck I bought my PSE Strato Flite Express just because it had TreBark camo on it!


----------



## riley1131 (Sep 11, 2008)

little yellow recurve 
bear cub
pse game sport
2 brownings
proline force
proline new wave
proline riptide
proline centerfire
pse gforce
pse mach 10
mathews conquest2


----------



## akbowhunter (Jan 21, 2005)

1) Darton ??? laminated wood riser, maple wood limbs w/black fiberglass, plastic two cam,..year made around 1980's (retired-worn out) got me started 

2) Mathews FX 1999 or 2000 (retired-worn out) bad limb pockets

3) mathews conquest pro (bought used) made around 2001 ??? won NW indoor sectionals (sold)

4) Hoyt Ultra-Tec 2005 3000 limbs (still use, mostly hunting/some 3D) won state field and set new state record 2006.

5) Hoyt Pro-Elite 3000 limbs, my target bow, indoor and outdoor, won Redding BHFS 2006

6) Hoyt Ultra-Elite 3000 limbs, 2007, third place in Redding BHFS, Alaska shooter of the year BHFS. my 3D and Field bow. 

Thank you... Hoyt, carbon express, Vortex Optics, B-Stinger, [email protected] Step Archery/The Nock Point, and Sportsmans Warehouse.


----------



## Poorguy (Feb 12, 2006)

*Hmmmm*

some odd year recurve

'83 Bear Black Bear II

'90 Jennings Carbon Extreme XLR

'96 Hoyt Defiant
'97 Hoyt Tenacity
'98 Hoyt Tenacity II
'99 Hoyt Striker II
'00 Hoyt Defiant
'01 Hoyt VorTec

'06 Bowtech Allegiance

'08 Bowtech General
'08 Bowtech Gaurdian
'08 Bowtech 82nd Airborne
'08 Diamond Marquis
'08 Diamond Black Ice

'09 Bowtech Admiral
'09 Diamond Iceman
'09 To be announced :wink:


----------



## chadman3_25 (Dec 27, 2007)

*bows*

First bow red fiber glass compound bow from wally world.
92 Browning junior bow. I got when I was 10
Oneida Tom Cat I was about 14
Oneida Screaming Eagle
Parker Hornet 2 Plus Hated That Bow
ROSS CR 334


----------



## B3AV3R (Apr 19, 2006)

Ben Pearson Equalizer 
No name recurve (trash picked it)
PSE Jet Flite Express
Martin Jaguar Z Cam
PSE Thunderbolt
Darton Maverick
Darton TS-300
Oneida Aero Force
Oneida Light Force Mag
Hoyt Deviator
Golden Eagle ???... Had the "Natural" grip
Darton Maverick (newer than the first)
Darton Avalanche
Hoyt X-Tec
Hoyt V-Tec
Hoyt Viper-Tec
Mathews Lx
Mathews Prestige
Bob Lee Thunderbolt (recurve)
ProLine Mountain 30
Bowtech Allegiance
Archery Research AR-34
Hoyt Vulcan
Hoyt Katera

I know I've forgoten a few... And my new AlphaMax 32 is on the way.


----------



## MOHALucan (Mar 20, 2008)

Hoyt ViperTec
Pearson Z-32
Bowtech 82nd Airborne


----------



## XxHolleyxX (Sep 18, 2007)

Bear - Grizzly
Bear - Brown Bear
PSE - Mach Flite 4
PSE - Fire Flite Express
XI - Legend
XI - Myles Keller Signature
Browning - Ballistic Mirage x 2
Golden Eagle - Evolution x 2
Golden Eagle - Splitfire 32
Mathews - Featherlite
Mathews - Switchback

Getting a new one this year....jury still out but leaning towards the 6.5 Reezen

XxHolleyxX


----------



## mathews sq2 (Nov 28, 2008)

HCA- Excalibur
Browning-Rage1
Mathews-Ultralight
Mathews-SQ2


----------



## Shinsou (Aug 7, 2008)

Diamond Edge
Hoyt Vectrix XL


----------



## King Country (Nov 7, 2008)

Piece of wood and string
green firbreglass "thing"
Browning Micro Midas
Fred Bear Vision
Fred Bear Vapour
PSE X Force 6

:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:darkbeer:


----------



## moto1 (Nov 28, 2008)

outer's ???
barnett sidewinder
bear whitetail 11
jennings carbon extreme
oneida screaming eagle 
oneida strike eagle
carroll intruder 2
pse baby g
browning eclipse fps


----------



## possum boy (Sep 7, 2008)

crappy red stick thing(i think every one had one) 
mathews genesispukey:worst)
browning micrro midas 3(was good for my age)
diamond edge(loved it)
diamond black iceD best so far)
bowtech constitution(great target rig)


----------



## ChaseBaker (Jan 18, 2008)

*mine*

Martin Tiger
Pse Silverhawk
06 PSE Bruin
08 Pearson Z-32
07 Pearson Gen 2 (got it yesterday)
Alpine Ventura( going to get it next week)


----------



## grey squirrel (Apr 5, 2005)

*Bows*

Martin Jaguar
AR 34
Mathews Switchback (should have kept this one!)
Elite Synergy
Bowtech Guardian
Mathews DXT


----------



## mapleleaf1970 (Dec 2, 2008)

2005 Bowtech Justice 50 - 60 lb 28 draw " SOLD"

"Waiting for my New Hoyt Alphamax 32"


----------



## fro1911nut (Dec 11, 2008)

Bear
PSE
Mathews


----------



## AkNomad (Nov 18, 2008)

*This is easy...*

I've only owned 2 bows, a Hoyt Super Slam Eclipse and a Reflex Extreme.


----------



## lowhatch (Dec 2, 2008)

PSE Bandit
McPherson Intimidator
Reflex Excursion
Darton Tempest
McPherson Bishop
PSE Primos stl (2)
Ross CR337
Hoyt Vectrix XL
Hoyt Ultra Tec
Hoyt Ultra Elite
Hoyt Katera
Pearson tx 4


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

Some Hoyts, Martins, PSEs, Oniedas, Mathews, Oregons, Jennings, High Countrys, Black Widow, Schafer, and a couple home-built recurves.


----------



## rkjtg (Dec 27, 2006)

Wow I have not been at this very long but.....

Bear 3500 TRX
AR 34 single cam
PSE Mach Pro
Bowtech Allegience
Bowtech Tribute (Still Have)
AR 34 Dual Cam
PSE Mojo 3D
Bowtech Commander
Ross 337
Bowtech Constitution (Waiting for it)


All but the Bear and the first AR were bought or traded for on AT. I love this place.:darkbeer:


----------



## pdhunter (Oct 28, 2008)

A bow made by Buck Knives started it all
mathews sq2
mathews lx
mathews switchback
elite gto


----------



## lowhatch (Dec 2, 2008)

I want to see 3dpro's list.

Hes had quite a few


----------



## jakes10mm (Feb 29, 2004)

Only Six to date:

Bear Magnum Hunter
Browning Adrenaline SX
Darton Fury
Pearson Passion II
Archery Research AR37 Blade
Elite E500


----------



## Cold Weather (Dec 17, 2008)

Jennings Mod T

Jennings TStar

PSE Nova

PSE Stratoflite Express

PSE JetFlite Express

PSE FireFlite Express

Proline CamCore

Hoyt ProVantage Tracer

Hoyt Proforce 

Oneida Stealth Eagle

Jeffrey Recurve

Brakenbury Drifter Recurve

21 Century Earth Longbow

Bear 76er Recurve

Palmer Carbon Recurve

PSE SR1000

PSE LD280

Mathews Drenalin

Hoyt UltraTec

Hoyt Supertec

Hoyt Protec

PSE XForce

AR Velocity

PSE GForce

PSE OneCam Pro

PSE Citation

Jennings ArrowStar

PSE Nitro

PSE XBow

ExCalibur Equinox Crossbow

if I think of more..


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

12 rings only said:


> XI Legend Magnum
> XI Flatliner
> Darton sl-50
> Darton lightning
> ...


Hoyt Pro-Elite (2 of them!)
Hoyt Alpha Max 35....soon


----------



## someonescop (Aug 12, 2005)

12 rings only said:


> XI Legend Magnum
> XI Flatliner
> Darton sl-50
> Darton lightning
> ...


It took you that many bows to figure out you can't hit squat??


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

*Hmmmmmmmmm*



someonescop said:


> It took you that many bows to figure out you can't hit squat??


Well at least i got some "squat" in the freezer!!!


----------



## someonescop (Aug 12, 2005)

12 rings only said:


> Well at least i got some "squat" in the freezer!!!


Oh is that what they call that.....when your shooting baby deer with a .223 at 5 yards, I would expect to have a few pounds of venison.:shade:


----------



## APEX89 (Jun 13, 2007)

-fiber glass fred bear
-high country silver hawk
-onidea black eagle 
-mathews ovation
-mathews lx
-mathews apex 7 07
-mathews apex 7 08
-mathews apex 05
-mathews apex 06
-mathews apex 08
-mathews swichback
-mathews prestige 06
-mathews prestige 07
-mathews conquest 4
-hoyt trykon
-hoyt turbo tec
-hoyt ultra elite 05
-hoyt pro elite 05
-hoyt pro elite 05
-hoyt pro elte 06
-hoyt pro elite 07
-hoyt pro elite 05
-bowtech admiral 09
-pse x force 
-pse shark 
-pse shark


----------



## bambam15 (Nov 17, 2008)

2 youth Bear bows, can't remember the name
Jennings something or another, shot my 2 deer with it
Bear Epic 2
'07 Diamond Black Ice
'08 Hoyt Katera


----------



## sunstroked (Oct 8, 2008)

Bear fiberglass recurve
My moms fiberglass straight limbed bow, dont recall manufacturer
Browning nomad recurve, my first hunting bow.
laminated recurve I made in shop class, still have it. Binghams kit.
Bear whitetail hunter compound
Martin cougar compound
Martin warthog compound
Hoyt compound, cant recall name
Jeffery t/d recurve
Bear Kodiak hunter recurve
HH Cheetah longbow
HH halfbreed longbow
HH Wesley special longbow
Fedora 560 recurve
Fedora 560 T/D recurve
About a half doz self bows I made
4 laminated recurves I made
1 laminated longbow I made
Pse compound, name I cant recall
Mathews switchback
Mathews Apex 7
Mathews Conquest apex.
And 3 or 4 collectors that I picked up.
Probably missed a few, I started bowhunting in 73


----------



## powerful1992 (Oct 13, 2008)

First Red Wooden sick
Plastic black bow
Martin Tiger
1990 Jennings
2009 Bowmadness or Bowmadness XL


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

Recurve
Diamond Edge
Bowtech Equalizer

Only been shooting for a year or so...


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

someonescop said:


> Oh is that what they call that.....when your shooting baby deer with a .223 at 5 yards, I would expect to have a few pounds of venison.:shade:


Hey...get it right, it's a 300 win mag!!:mg:


----------



## LBmaN (Mar 30, 2008)

All the ones I remember in no particular order:

Martin Rebel 40#
Arvin weaver longbow 45#
Harrison-Fisk 55#?
Kota Prairie Swift 47#
Morrison Cougar 56#
Bear Kodiak Hunter 45#
Soveriegn ballistick 54#
Sam Harper bow 57#
Big River LB 45#?
Red Wing Hunter 50#
Bear Super Grizzly 50#?
PSE Silverhawk 55#
Browning Cobra 45#
Fox Maverick 48#
Tomahawk Diamond SS 50#?
Mariah Willawah 47#?
Bob Lee signature 41#
Pearson Mustang 45#?
Howatt Hi-Speed 50#
RER TD recurve 44#?
Checkmate Firebird 50#
Pearson Deerslayer 45#
Hoyt Powertech 60#
Fiberglass Brown Fox Hunter 50#
Hickory backed Red Oak 47ish#
PSE Mach X 70#


And maybe a few others I forgot...


----------



## dbe (Oct 1, 2008)

first real bow was a Darton 20MX that was handed down to my brother and sister as well. Then had a Darton Trailmaster, till the top limb lamination slid apart at full draw. Got a Browning sometin or other and shot it so much I ruined a set of plastic wheels in one season. Bought a Proline, can't remember the model with the hatchet cams. Then 2 Martin Panteras, one hunting with Ultra WHeels, one target with the round wheels(sold the hunting bow). Darton Tornado, and now a Cougar 3 SE with fury cams.


----------



## jessjr (Oct 3, 2006)

:d


----------



## lkmn (Feb 28, 2006)

Red fiberglass recurve
martin tiger
ben pearson ultra
ben pearson spoiler
Proline Riptide 
Hoyt Magnatec
Hoyt Raider
Martin Prowler SE
Mcpherson Bishop
Pearson Stealth
Bowtech 101st Airborne

I'm sure I'm forgetting a few


----------



## R&B41701 (Nov 8, 2008)

lets see: Browning Miro Midas (first one), HCA Machine supreme, HCA Power force (had two of them), Mathews LX, Hoyt ultra elite....umm, also had an old bear bow and a couple other ones that I can not remember the brand....plus a Hoyt Defient.


----------



## TroutbumArcher (Sep 19, 2008)

Dads old Darton 
And my reflex grizzley 
loookin for a new er bowtech or an older one


----------



## JRH60 (Sep 10, 2002)

70's jennings super T 2
martin gonzo safari(not the zebra camo one)
blue mountain sabertooth(still have)
99 proline prestige w/ cps cams(still have)
clearwater powerpro/round wheels
clearwater powerpro/speed cams(2 of these)
clearwater powerflite(also worst bow)
martin cougar elite w/fury x cams(still have)
martin cougar 2000 w/ fuzion cam
martin scepter elite
bowtech pro 40 dually(still have)
bowtech patriot single cam(still have)
browning explorer recurve(still have)
i'm sure there are more i have forgotten by choice


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

yup

crappy old red bear with no sights or rest ( gave to little cousin)
golden eagle youth bow ( first real bow shot really good to)
martin tracer2 (current hunting bow)
bear polar recurve ( collecting dust)
bear kodiak recurve ( hunting and target)


----------



## PTH (Dec 30, 2004)

*All my bows*

are you kidding!
Browning Nomad
Browning Safari
Browning Exploxer II
Bear Grizzley
Jennings Model T
Jennings Shooting Star
Jennings Uni-star
Jennings (target model don't remember)
Bear Whitetail
Bear 45
Bear Tamberlane
Bear (target model 48" don't remember name)
York alpha cam
York (45 inch recurve limb)
Pse Nova
Pse Citation
Pse (2 cam right after Citation)
3 Prolines (Dont remember models)
Mathews Ovation
Mathews Legacy
Mathews Outback
Mathews Switchback
Mathews Conquest III
Mathews Apex
Martin Cougar Mag
3 Martin Scepter III's
4 Hoyt provantages
2 Hoyt (straight riser back in pro vantage days)
9 additional Hoyt target bow prior to tech series
12 Hoyt hunting models prior to tech series
3 Hoyt pro-techs
6 Hoyt ultra-techs
Hoyt Trykon
Hoyt Vectrix
Hoyt 737
Hoyt 38 Ultra
2 Hoyt Ultra elities
I have left out 5 other hoyts can't remember the names
and my current bows:
Hoyt Vantage elite
Hoyt Katera XL
Hoyt Alfa-max 35
Chadwick Custom recurve

Wow that alot of bows!:mg::mg:


----------



## red02f4i (Nov 21, 2008)

Proline Match Point
Hoyt Superstar Supreme
Hoyt Alphatec
Hoyt Razortec
Hoyt Alphamax 32


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

*Keep Me Away From AT*

Martin Recurve
Screaming Eagle
06 Tribute MOOB
07 Tribute HD Grey
Drenalin
07 Guardian MOOB
Ross 334
07 Ally HD Grey
07 Vulcan
07 Drenalin 
08 Guardian HD Green
08 Katera
08 DXT Lost
08 GTO AT
08 Cardiac AP
08 General HD Green
08 Fire G1
07 Tribute HD Grey (x2)
08 Guardian FLAT BLACK
08 GT500 G1
08 Z28 TA
08 GT500 Ninja
08 Z28 AP
2009 Captain MAX4
???


----------



## arrow-n-bucks (Mar 22, 2007)

1. PSE FireFlite (1st bow ever!)
2. Martin Phantom II (new and didnt even shoot it before I sold it again!)
3. Bowtech Extreme VFT (shouldnt have sold it)
4. Bowtech Guardian (a bit heavy but shot very well)
5. Bowtech Allegiance (should never have traded the Guardian for it)
6. Hoyt Katera (on the way, hope it is better than the allegiance)

Short list, I know, but only been back in the sport for three years. I am sure it will probably double in another three.


----------



## Cold Weather (Dec 17, 2008)

almost forgot..

PSE Quantum

Parker Force Multiplier

I I counted correctly-that's 29


----------



## a1hoyt.ca (Feb 3, 2008)

*a1hoyt.ca*

I have it written down some where but I am to tanked to go fin it h a few to many at c.mas p.


----------



## 323 (Feb 26, 2006)

1st bow was a red recurve when I was around 9 or 10 of some make dad picked it up don't remember the poundage. All I remember me and my brother going deer hunting with them we had 4 arrows with field points thinking we were going to kill a deer( we lived on a Indian reservation) anyhow never saw a deer. 1st big boy bow was a Golden Eagle can't recall what model, Then I bought another Golden Eagle that thing had the nicest black limbs. I had a peep, sites wow that thing was pimped out I used Easton 2117 with that thing. I also remember when the overdraw came out, that system back was the rage then, who could forget the mechanical release, wow that was some hightech stuff, us finger shooters back then were scratching our heads with all these new gadgets back then. I also remember PSE had the fastest bow on the market at the time at a whopping 175 f.ps something like that could be wrong. Remember this was 1989-1990 time frame. There was this company in Oregon making these bows that were the cats meow at the time the name of the company of course Oregon bow company. Fast foward 15-16 yrs later bought a Browning rage in 2006, Then my 1st true high dollar bow an 06 Bowtech Allegiance, then a 07 Guardian traded it for an 07 Tribute, And this past yr I got a 08 82nd Airborne.


----------



## dynatec2.0 (Mar 30, 2004)

barnett recurve kids bow
ben pearson recurve
ben pearson 6600? i think that is what it was called
golden eagle preadator 2
bear super strike xlr
bear 3d target
bear whitetail 2
Alpine 3d hunter ? 
Jennings buckmaster the 1st one.
shakesphere recurve
bear recurve
Mathews FX
Hoyt Dynatec
Hoyt razortec
Hoyt trycon
and soon a Mission Eliminator.:darkbeer:


----------



## madsammer (Nov 21, 2008)

Dont remember the recurve's when I was little, but the compounds were 
Bear Black Mag
Golden Eagle Falcon
Proline Point Blank
Golden Eagle Formula 3D
Golden Eagle Formula 3D system riser
Golden Eagle Iron Eagle Pro Series
Golden Eagle Spitfire single cam split limb
Mathews Legacy
Mathews LX
and soon a Reezen or Monster


----------



## tazman7 (Nov 5, 2005)

Pse Tazman
Hoyt Ultratec
Bowtech Guardian
Bowtech 101st Airborne


----------



## 1Hole Wunder (Feb 26, 2008)

1St Real bow Bear whitetail
Pearson spoiler
High Country Sniper
High Country Machine Supreme(Still Own)
Clearwater PowerFlex(still Own)
Parker Ultralte Pro(Still Own)
Diamond Black Ice(current bow)


----------



## Sliverflicker (Feb 3, 2008)

*Had a few!*

2 Longbows, cant remember who made them.
Bear Kodiak
Bear Kodiak Special
Ben Pearson Colt 707
American Archery Cheetah 60" Special
Bear Kodiak Magnum
Bear Tamerlane
Black Widow 101
Bear HC 300
Golden Eagle the recurve, not a compound
Carroll the recurve, not a compound
Bear Super Kodiak T/D (wood handle), Fred signed this one for me.
Bear Super Kodiak T/D (magnesium handle)

Jennings Compounds
2 Shooting Stars 
Arrow Star
2 T stars
3 T Star II
Elephant Bow (Shooting Star) 93#
Carbon Extreme XLR
W.P. Signiture
2 Machined Extreme XLR
Super Star
2 Gale Force
T Master?, single cam, floating grip
CK 3.4 R

Other Compounds
PSE Laser Mag
Carroll compound, not the recurve
Martin Cougar Mag
Darton Tornado
Golden Eagle compound, not the recurve
Bear Super 45
Hoyt Super Star


----------



## bowbender94 (Jan 11, 2009)

Fred Bear Grizzly and hoping to get a Parker Buck-Shot or Diamond Edge sometime soon.


----------



## LONGSHOT ARTIST (Aug 28, 2007)

1990-fred bear 45lb recurve
1992-darton 20mx camo 1st compound bow
1993-jennings carbon extreme camo
1994-golden eagle 3-d camo
1995-darton viper camo
1996-darton impulse camo
1996-darton lightining camo
1996-pse baby g target red my first target bow
1997-pse g-forcre target blue
1997-pse baby g camo maxis 1-cam
1997-pse baby g camo maxis hl cam
1998-pse baby g target red lightining cam
left archery alone due to first marriage, didn't last long and was back at it again!!!
2002-pse nitro camo
2002-pse mach 10 camo
2004-pse mach 12 camo
2005-pse mach pro target blue
2005-archery research 34 camo
2005-archery research 34 target black and red
2005-hoyt protec camo I FINALLY SEEN THE LIGHT!!!
2006-hoyt proelite xt 2000 spiral target inferno
2006-hoyt proelite xt 3000 spiral target inferno
2006-hoyt ultraelite xt 2000 spiral camo
2007-hoyt proelite xt 3000 target inferno
2007-hoyt proelite xt 3000 target inferno
2007-hoyt ultraelite xt 3000 camo
2008-hoyt proelite xt 2000 target inferno
2008-hoyt proelite xt 3000 target inferno
2009-hoyt vantage elite xt 2000 spiral target red ember
2009-hoyt vantage elite xt 3000 spiral target red ember
2009-hoyt vantage elite xt 2000 spiral camo will be my new hunting bow
been a very expensive hobby now that i look back but i would do it all over again!!!!!


----------



## crambone34 (Dec 27, 2008)

mathews drenalin 2X..one all blacked out
mathews ovation
mathews mq1
mathews outback
mathews dxt
mathews switchback x2
hoyt trykon
match point/point blank
point blank reptide
pse vengeance blue /chrome target
pse nova
pse infinity
browning mariage
browning mirage 1.5
oneida strike eagle 2X
high country safari
high country supreme
bowtech general
bowtech 82nd airborne
bowtech guardian
bowtech tribute all chrome target
elite synergy
martin cougar magnum
bear whitetail hunter
bear truth
........and about a hlf dozen i dont evenknow the names of anymore,,lol,,,wish i still owned them all!!


----------



## HOYT300 (Dec 23, 2007)

boy o boy are you guys aging yourselfs


----------



## 3Dobsessed (Jun 11, 2004)

not even gonna try!:noidea:


----------



## jrmsoccer32 (Feb 22, 2007)

Bear Recurve
Some old PSE 
Mathews Q2
Mathews Switchback
Mathews Switchback XT 
Mathews Drenalin
Mathews DXT
Mathews Monster... on the way


----------



## Ringtail (Jul 18, 2007)

I'm feeling left out....hahaha

'08 Elite GTO...sold already
'07 Elite Envy
a few on order....


----------



## Weezelwes (Jan 9, 2009)

Just 3 in 20 years of shooting:
PSE Laserflite
Xi
Mathews Z Max

Will be a new one this spring.


----------



## SQ229 (Jan 8, 2009)

Just a few, ben pearson (80's modle),pse mach6, jennings uniforce800r, jennings xlrs carbon, and currently a mathews sq2, hope to add a back-up to the family but no funds for that now


----------



## clean shot (Mar 18, 2006)

*My Bows*

1 Martin Lynx Magnum
2 Martin Pantera the first one
3 Mathews Switchback XT
4 Elite E-500
5 Elite Fire
6 Elite E-Force
7 Elite Energy
8 Elite Synergy Extreme XL
9 Elite Aigil
10 Elite Synergy Extreme
11 Bowtech Allegiance
12 Bowtech Guardian
13 PSE X Force 7
14 Kodiak 34
15 Diamand Marque
16 Ross 34

I think that is all of them.


----------



## Barry O'Regan (Nov 2, 2008)

I still have all mine, except my 84 Warthog and 1979 Bear Whitetail.


----------



## Belicoso (Aug 22, 2006)

Here is a list of bows I owned or still own .

Traditional bows 
1987-2008 

1 Bighorn recurve
4 Silvertips
2 Habus
3 Acadian woods
2 Thunderhorns
1 Horne
1 yellow jacket
1 Pronghorn
2 Nelson
1 Grizzly
3 Martin
2 Heritage
2 Predator
1 Black widow
1 Palmer
2 Robertson
2 Brackenburry
1 Kota
1 Greenhorn
1 Acs-CX
1 Fox 
2 Caribow 
1 Legend longbow
1 Turkey creek
1 Rose oak
1 Firefly
1 Black Sheep
1 Trad Tech

Compounds: from 1985 -2008

1 Bear Whitetail
2 Proline 
3 Martin Firecat , Warthog,Black ram
1 Darton 
2 Golden Eagle Falcon,Sparrow Hawk
1 Hoyt Pro Vantage
3 PSE Mach 3 Strato Flite, Fire Flite
2 Pearson Spoiler and Z-34
2 Oneida 
1 Oregon 
2 High Country
2 Elite


----------



## ArcherWolf (Oct 6, 2004)

Bear Whitetail Hunter (still have)
Hoyt MT Sport
Hoyt DynaTec
Hoyt Vtec
Ross CR331 (really miss this one)
Ross Cardiac
PSE Mojo
PSE Mach Pro
Mathews Drenaline LD (for about two weeks. what a p.o.s.)
Bowtech Guardian (best scores of my life with this one)
Bowtech 82nd Airborne 
Hoyt Katera 
PSE Rageous (recently acquired as a project bow)
Hoyt Alphamax 35 (patiently waiting for it to arrive....c'mon already)


----------



## Mustang1992 (Feb 9, 2009)

Old recurve
Little red starter bow
high country outlaw
Browning micro midas
Browning adrenilen 
Browning micro midas 3 blue
PSE Spyder
Mathews Mustang 
Mathews Apex
Hoyt Powertech still own use as Bowfishing bow
Mathews Classic still own use as hunting and bowfishing bow
Bowtech Commander 2008

And Im only 16 haha


----------



## Jgrund07/OH (Feb 11, 2009)

My list is not very hard.
Martin Mag Cat
Fred Bear Truth 2 
Mathews DXT


----------



## lonehara (Feb 10, 2006)

*bows*

Browning Safari
Martin Lynx (Had two of them)
Martin Cobra
Martin Bengal
XI Flatliner
Proline New Wave point blank (both left and right hand)
Mathews 3D Vapor
Mathews Ultra Lite 
Mathews Z Max
Oregon Black Knight Valiant Crusader
Elite E500
Elite Envy
Elite XXL


----------



## young_bull44 (Jul 21, 2008)

I have only had two... :embara::mg:


pearson diamondback vx with vibeX
DXT


----------



## BullElkKiller (Mar 13, 2007)

Old Pearson Compound 45 lb. 
Martin Warthog magnum 
Martin Cougar magnum (energy wheels W/wood limbs)
Martin Cougar Magnum (energy cams W/glass limbs)
Hoyt Rambo
Martin Lynx XR series
Hoyt Invader
CSS Talon
PSE Litespeed
Bowtech Tribute
Mathews Outback
Martin Bengal
Hoyt MT Sport ZR200
2007 Pearson Z-34 (Z-7 Cam)
2009 Pearson Z-34 (R2B2 Cams) "Best Bow I have ever shot"

24 years worth of bows.


----------



## rilo_1970 (Feb 27, 2008)

Fred Bear youth bow
Indian Hunter
Jennings Unistar
Jenniings Uniforce
Mathews Feathermax
Mathews Q2
Mathews Drenalin


----------



## ozarksbuckslaye (Jul 24, 2008)

In order:

2 Ben Pearson Recurves
Browning Cobra
Bear Polar
Jennings Forked Lightning
Hoyt Impala
PSE Strato Flite Express (bought for bowfishing)
Martin Lynx
Alpine Grand Teton
Mathews Z-Max
Bear Whitetail (was given to me)
Mathews MQ1
Mathews Q2XL
PSE Team Primos
PSE Coyote recurve
Oneida Strike Eagle
AMS Fish Hawk
3 Browning Barracudas
Genesis Pro
Glass Lite Bushwhacker Recurve
Mission X-3


----------



## AfterLife (Sep 11, 2007)

1977 - Bear Whitetail Hunter 50.55.60#
2005 - Hoyt UltraMag - 70#
2008 - Bowtech Guardian - 80#


----------



## rdy2hnt (Sep 7, 2006)

High Country Trophy Hunter
High Country Sniper
High Country Excaliber
PSE?
Mathews Z-Max
Mathews Ultra Max
Mathews MQ1
Mathews MQ32
Mathews SQ2
Mathews Legacy
Mathews LX
Mathews Outback
Mathews Black Max 2
Mathews Apex 7
Bowtech Guardian
Hoyt Vectrix XL
Elite Synergy
Hoyt Pro 38
Mathews LX Blueberry target bow
Bowtech 82nd. Airborne

Those are the compounds. I have also owned about a dozen recurves.


----------



## realmfg (Jun 4, 2005)

parker pheonix 34
05 alley
06 tribute
08 gto
general
captain
Gto again
another GTO
sbxt
z28
06 tribute again


----------



## bigbucks (Dec 30, 2008)

Let's See:
30# Herter's recurve
35# Herter's recurve
XI Archery Kid's Bow
PSE Spyder
Parker Hunter Mag
XI Archery Legend Force 1
Jennings Uni Star
York Compound
Herter's Takedown
Howatt L100 Longbow
American Archery Cheetah Recurve
American Archery Recurve
Bear Whitetail
Jennings Sidekick II
Herter's Compound
Some old XI archery Compound
Hoyt Superslam
45 Pound Selfbow
I Probably forgot a few but pretty good.


----------



## team sasquatch (Feb 22, 2009)

*short list, great thread*

It's not a very long list but man did it bring back the memories.

Plastic toy bow with a kite string for the string, and sutioncup arrows (age 4)
red fiberglass bear compound (age 5)
hoyt gamegetter jr (age 7)
hoyt gamegetter II jr (age 9)
xi legend magnum miles keller adition (age 14) (shot it from 1994 till 07, no idea where it came from or what year it was, but it topped out at just under 100 lbs)
my dads old bearcub recurve 
06 diamond tech hunter (just sold)
08 bowtech 82nd airborne (just bought)


----------



## anthony_dykes (Feb 15, 2009)

*Just one*

07 Darton Marauder


----------



## Cornraker (Jul 22, 2008)

plowman said:


> I will start with what I can remember.. deep breathe.. and here goes..
> 
> -small plastic bow with a string and suction cup arrows (2 years old, 1984)
> -fiberglass shakespere long bow with a piece of twine for a string
> ...



wow thats alot of bows man!

my bows:
1.PSE youth bow
2.mid 90's golden eagle
3.golden eagle splitfire
4.bear kodiak magnum recurve
5.reflex grizzly


----------



## NM_HighPlains (Nov 25, 2005)

Started shooting in 1974

fiberglass stick (school bow)
Bear takedown recurve
Browning Nomad Deluxe 
Browning Xcellerator
Hoyt/Easton Spectra Lite Hunter

(10 year hiatus here)

Hoyt Aspen
Hoyt Ultratec
Hoyt Vtec
Hoyt Vectrix

I just gave the Spectra Lite away last month!


----------



## wareru2 (Feb 3, 2007)

Browning Summit , Hoyt Superslam Supreme ,Martin Maverick ,Mathews Z Max ,Hoyt Trikon XL, Martin Firecat Pro


----------



## WhiteTail74 (Jul 3, 2004)

Alpine
PSE Nova
PSE Carrera
Buckmasters G2
Mathews Legacy
Mathews SwitchBack XT
Hoyt AM 32" BC


----------



## timbermutt (Dec 11, 2007)

1. Fred Bear Little Bear
2. 90 Fred Bear Whitetail II
3. 01 PSE Nitro
4. 07 Bowtech Guardian


----------



## terrym (Feb 25, 2005)

Browning bantam ( still have)
York CNC ( still have )
Reflex Grizzly
Bowtech Patriot Dually
Bowtech PatriotSC x 2
Bowtech Equalizer
Bowtech Allegiance
MAthews Switchback XT
MAthews Drenalin
Bowtech Guardian
Elite Fire

and the next is..................


----------



## keck.sc (Jan 14, 2004)

Mines easy
Darton trailmaster ( a few years ago )
Hoyt Razortec
Hoyt Vulcan


----------



## JCHoytshooter (Sep 8, 2005)

old fiberglass recurve
old red compound bow (have since bought my kids the same bow)
Proline
Browning - beautiful all wood compound bow
American Archery - paid $90 and sold it 15 years later for $100
Hoyt Alpha Tec
Hoyt Super Tec
Soon to buy Hoyt Alphamax 32 - Bone Collector


----------



## B&C Bones (Jan 15, 2007)

Not a chance:tongue:


----------



## Diamond Paul (Mar 18, 2004)

1. Some kind of Martin made exclusively for a pro-shop in California
2. Hoyt Pro Vantage Super Slam
3. PSE LD-280
4. PSE Mach 5X
5. PSE machined riser/reflexed handle similar to LD 280; maybe the SR 500?
6. McPherson deflexed handle, round-wheel, really long indoor bow
7. High Country hatchet-cam bow that was real popular back in the mid-90's; can't remember the name of it, but all their 3-d guys shot it.
8. Hoyt Aspen w/ command cams 
9. Hoyt Aspen carbon plus with round wheels
10. Every Diamond Bow ever made, with the possible exception of the carbon riser
11. Bowtech Constitution which is the only bow I currently own. Shot a 299 on the vegas round w/ it the other night after not shooting for over 3 years, so I think it's a pretty good bow. 
12. So many different expensive recurves that I am ashamed to list them all here, but at least one Robertson, Black Widow, Bob Lee, Fox, W. Wallace, etc. at one time or another. There's probably a few I can't remember, but it's been a very long time since I seriously shot compounds ('97).


----------



## ics400 (Mar 10, 2009)

Mines a short list
Browning Xcellorator
Browning Avalanche
Reflex Grizzly
Mathews Switchback


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Bear Whitetail 2, Browning Wind River, Browning Ballistic Mirage, Hoyt Enticer, Mathews Outback, Hoyt Vulcan, Bob Lee recurve, Dan Tolke Montana Whip longbow, Bowtech Captain , and soon Anderson Crow XL. I still have every bow from the Enticer to the Bowtech.:smile:


----------



## MikeTN (Nov 2, 2004)

Bear Panda youth compound (remember the bright yellow one?)
Bear Brown Bear
Martin Jaguar
PSE take down recurve (still have it, but can't think of the model)
Bowtech Extreme Solo
Bowtech Patriot
Bowtech Black Knight
Bowtech Liberty
Bowtech Allegiance
Bowtech Tribute (x2)
Bowtech Constitution (x2)
Bowtech Guardian
Bowtech Commander
Bowtech 101 Airborne
Bowtech Sentinel


----------



## stillern (Feb 1, 2005)

*The List*

1 -Fred Bear Realtree TRX
2 -Hoyt Magnatec
3 -Hoyt Razortec
4 -Bowtech Black Knight Dually
5 -Bowtech Black Knight Pro II
6 -Mathews LX
7 -Bowtech Patriot Dually
8 -Bowtech Patriot (Single Cam)
9 -Hoyt V-Tec
10 -Hoyt X-Tec
11 -Bowtech Allegiance '07
12 -Bowtech Allegiance '08
13 -Bowtech 82nd Airborne '08
14 -PSE X-Force Dream Season '08
15 -Mathews Reezen 6.5 '09
16 -PSE X-Force HF 6 '08

Hopefully that will suffice for a while! Love the X-Force!


----------



## daver9 (Aug 25, 2006)

Browning: don't remember the model
Bowtech Patriot
Bowtech Liberty
Bowtech Pro 40 Wheely
Bowtech Tribute
Bowtech Guardian
Bowtech Commander
Bowtech Old Glory
Bowtech Constitution
Martin Cougar III
PSE Coyote
Bowtech 101st Airbourne

others in the house: 
Several fiberglass stick/string bows
Brave
Hoyt Banshee
Hoyt Sierra Tec
Hoyt Rin Tec
Martin Tigress
Mathews Mini Genesis

I think that covers it.


----------



## tn_huntress (Apr 18, 2008)

tn_huntress said:


> Just one here
> 
> '07 Equalizer


I'll update. I now have a Bowtech Admiral to accompany my Equalizer!


----------



## Big Daddy M (Dec 28, 2004)

XI Indian
American Archery Puma
Martin Impala
McPherson Solo Lite
Bowtech Black Knight 2
Bowtech Extreme VFT
Bowtech Pro 40 Wheely
High Country TSS
Martin Slayr
Bowtech Black Knight Dually
Diamond Liberty
High Country Max Xtreme
APA Black Mamba
Hoyt Pro Elite
PSE Mojo
PSE Mojo 3D
PSE X-Force 7
PSE X-Force TS
PSE Moneymaker X LF
PSE X-Force 6

And that's not counting one custom longbow, and a PSE Impala recurve.


----------



## Frederick D. Be (Mar 3, 2009)

*Bows*

Bear Whitetail
Point Blank New Wave
Mathews Legacy
Mathews Outback 
Mathews Drenalin
Bowtech Captain
Anyone else shoot a Point Blank New Wave?...viiiibbbbrrraaattttionnnn.:darkbeer:


----------



## twigzz88 (Jul 17, 2006)

little brave compound

a team fitzgerald pse

reflex game getter (it is now my bowfishing rig)

pse fire flight

hoyt ultratec( shouldnt have sold that bow)

diamond justice

Coming soon will be a hoyt vulcan:shade:


----------



## rrebel83 (Jun 26, 2007)

Hunting Bows

Black Bear 25lb.
Bear Whitetail
Browning Micro Midas
Golden Eagle Sparrowhawk
PSE Infinity 1500c
PSE Carroll Intruder
Mathews MQ1
Hoyt Ultratec
Mathews DXT
Mathews Conquest 3
Mathews Conquest 4
Hoyt Vectrix XL Camo
Hoyt Vectrix XL Inferno

Bowfishin Bows.

PSE Kinfisher----->
Pearson Hunter---->
Bear Whitetail Hunter II---->



I think there may be one or two more but not sure.


----------



## preyquester (Feb 3, 2004)

i can name the 9 i've had in 09........23 in 08....


----------



## cb4128 (Nov 29, 2007)

*bows...*

Compounds:

Hoyt Alphamax 35
Hoyt Katera XL
Hoyt Katera 
Hoyt Supertec
Mathews DXT 
Mathews S2 AP camo
Mathews S2 All Black
Mathews Switchback
Mathews Legacy
Bowtech Guardian
Bowtech Allegiance
Bowtech Tribute
Bowtech 82nd Airborne
Elite GTO
Diamond Marquis
PSE X-Force 7
PSE Nova
Browning Tornado

Recurves:

Fred Bear Kodiak Magnum
Pearson Hunter
Bob Lee Hunter

Do I have a problem?...


----------



## jvickers (Jun 4, 2008)

*bows*

old browning compound wheel bow
pse nova 
pse fireflight
mathews mq32
mathews lx
mathews switchback
hoyt recurve
mathews mq1
above right handed/below lefthanded
hoyt ultratec
mathews q2
mathews q2xl
:wav:


----------



## TAP (May 28, 2002)

Between 1973-1976 they were community the whole family used them...

Numerous longbow and recurves

Starting in 1976 to Present either purchased for me or on my own.

Staghorn Little Buck
Bear WhiteTail Hunter
Bear LTD
Oneida Eagle H500
Browning...(Model name eludes me)
ProLine Typhoon XT

Cut the end of my finger off....could not get used to shooting with release year was 1988 Took a break until 1996

Hoyt Deviator
Hoyt Stryker
PSE Durango
Mathews SQ2
Hoyt UltraTech
Hoyt HavocTech
Hoyt UltraTech
Martin Cougar
Martin Slayr
Martin Cougar
BowTech Pro 40
BowTech Pro 40 Dually
BowTech Allegiance
BowTech Constitution
BowTech Allegiance
BowTech Captain
Soon.....BowTech Sentinel

I'm sure there are some short timers in between but these are memorable ones.

WOW....that was a trip down memory lane.....  thank you.


----------



## jbuttolph (Jan 23, 2009)

Plastic bow with th suction cups - (Got taken away because I shot my dad while he was driving the car)
Stick and string (homemade at 10)
Bear whitetail 2
Pearson Renegade
Golden Eagle Formula 3-D
Hoyt Trykon
Mathews DXT
Hoyt Vectrix (for my dad)
Mathews Reezen
Mathews Apex 7
Mathews Drenalin LD
another Hoyt Vectrix


----------



## Mr. Burns (Apr 21, 2008)

i have had seventeen 2009 model bows already this year, and each previous year has held the same.. no use in trying to remember them all:darkbeer:


----------



## OhioBowhunter78 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Bows*

I would have to spend an hour just remembering the last year. I have owned 19 bows in the last year.

I am BOW CRAZY


----------



## lineape (Mar 21, 2006)

Fiberglass recurve
92 Whitetail hunter
96 Hoyt, can't remember the model
05 Bowtech Tomkat
05 Bowtech Constitution
05 Bowtech Mighty Mite
05 Martin Slayer SE
07 Bowtech Tribute


----------



## LiteSpeed1 (May 21, 2005)

Pearson recurve
Jennings Pronghorn (I think)
Browning Cobra
Browning Explorer
Browning Target Bow
Bear Whitetail Hunter
XI Impact
XI Legend Magnum
Golden Eagle LiteSpeed1
Mathews Swithback


----------



## DrewAO8 (Mar 25, 2009)

1.) youth bow (cant remember name :dontknow about 20lb pull
2.) pse spirit
3.) 03 pse nova 
4.) bear takedown (still use for bowfishing)
5.) 07 Bowtech allegiance
6.) process of getting a Bowtech Sentinel :shade:


----------



## MNKK (Mar 18, 2009)

Couldn't tell you years, but....
-Youth bow...I think it was jennings...
-Pse Nova

Currently,
-Jennings Super T. (1970's?):mg:
-Jennings Sonic XL (95-ish)

Soon to be,
-'09 (1/2?) Bowtech...


----------



## davehunts4m (Mar 15, 2009)

*This is hard!*

Descending Order

Bowtech Gardian 
Ross Cardiac
Bear SQ32
Hoyt Ultratec
Hoyt Vulcan
Jennings Buckmasters
Mathews Q2XL
Mathews MQ1
Oneida Black Eagle
Oneida Light Force
Oneida Areoforce
Bear Kodiac
Alpine Machined Riser Sierra
Browning Mirage
Pearson Spoiler
Jennings (Something) Star
Bear Polar II


----------



## ryersonhill (Mar 18, 2006)

Martin Bobcat (Wooden Riser) 1987
PSE Mach 4
Martin Cougar (limegreen)
Martin Firecat
Martin Cougar
Martin Puma
XI Impact
XI Impact Plus
XI Silverhawk
XI Ledgend Magnum (3)
Oregon Dechutes (3)
Mathews Feathermax (2) (1 Present)
Mathews MQ32
Mathews Conquest 2
Mathews SBXT (Present)
Mathews Q2
Mathews Legacy
Bowtech Alleigance
PSE Elite
Ross Cardiac (2) (Present)
Bear Kodiak Hunter Recurve (5)
Bear Kodiak Magnum (4)
Bear Kodiak Supreme (2)
Red Wing Hunter
Shakesphere Recurve
Lost Nation Archery LB
Bear Creak Recurve (Custom)
Ozark Mountain LB


----------



## Gopherman (Aug 13, 2008)

1st was a Reflex Bighorn...put my first arrow on the top of the house (dang release)ukey:
2rd Bowtech Tomkat
3rd Bowtech Patriot (probably my favorite)
4th Bowtech Commander (as gentle as a mouse fart):embara:


----------



## DrewAO8 (Mar 25, 2009)

DrewAO8 said:


> 1.) youth bow (cant remember name :dontknow about 20lb pull
> 2.) pse spirit
> 3.) 03 pse nova
> 4.) bear takedown (still use for bowfishing)
> ...


:embara: forgot my buckmasters.... hypertech, and G2


----------



## 88dannyg (Mar 1, 2009)

*Bowtech*

:wink:What the hell do you need 4 airbornes for?


----------



## haygil (Mar 24, 2009)

I've been shooting an old school martin jaguar with steel cables for quite a while now. It's a little slower, rougher, and louder but it shoots arrows. 
Even so I figured that I deserved an upgrade so I took the plunge and am setting up a Bowtech General! I'm looking forward to having it dialed for hunting season.


----------



## sc4x4truck (Mar 10, 2009)

1st bow was browning boss tracker 2
2nd was a pse nova 
3rd browning mirage
4th Mathews drenlin ld
soon to come is a mathews reason


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

bear youth bow 
diamond victory
hoyt vulcan 
Bowtech guardian
martin shadowcatelite 
bowtech constitution (still own)
elite GTO (still own) 

but im only 15 so i have a long time to catch up to some of you guys lol


----------



## skip5515 (May 30, 2007)

*Bows owned*

Shack Spear semi Recurve
Eddyison recurve
Staghorn 58" Recurve
Staghorn 62" recurve
Staghorn 68" Recurve Target
Staghorn 70" " Recurve Target
Groves Recurve 68" 70"
Golden Eagle Recurve 68"
Magna Flight 66" 68" 70" Recurve
Dickie Roberts Fireball Recurve "
Astro 62" Recurve takedown
Astro Regency about 15
Astro Stinger about 12
Jennings Shooting Star 2
Astro Regency 3 more
Astro Conquest 2
Astro Conquest solo cam

Might be a couple I missed over 50 years you loose track.


----------



## pope_young82 (Jan 27, 2009)

red fiberglass recurve
browning youth bow
old browning
bear whitetail
03 mathews fx 
03 mathews ovation 
04 mathews lx
05 mathews switchback
06 mathews switchback xt
06 mathews apex 7 
06 bowtech alli.
07 hoyt vulcan
07 hoyt vectrix
07 bowtech guardian
08 bowtech 101st airborne
09 hoyt alphamax 32 bone collector


----------



## kentucky_smith (Apr 14, 2009)

PSE Fireflight


----------



## pabowhunter03 (Jan 11, 2009)

*Bows*

1) little bear recurve it was green
2) another bear recurve red higher poundage
3) Brave bow
4)PSE Nova
5)Hoyt Oasis target Bow
6) Hoyt Oasis Huntin Bow 
7) Hoyt Ultramag Huntin Bow replaced the oasis
8) Hoyt Protec Target Bow replaced the oasis
9) Martin Bengal Replaced Ultramag
10) Older Bear Longbow 
11) Fred Bear Montana Longbow 
12) Mathews Q2xl target bow traded bengal for it 
13) Reflex Growler hunting bow traded q2xl for it 
14) PSE optima 66 FITA bow just to try it out
15) Fred Bear Instinct traded Growler for it 
and the list will continue to grow i promise that


----------



## erbie_20 (Feb 5, 2009)

jcmorgan31 said:


> Jennings Uni-Force
> Jennings CK 3.5
> Mathews Switchback
> Mathews Switchback (Black Marble)
> ...


ahhahahahahahhahaha must be you couldnt get a mathews dealership that sux


----------



## erbie_20 (Feb 5, 2009)

88dannyg said:


> :wink:What the hell do you need 4 airbornes for?


its a bowtech!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! do i need to say anything else


----------



## Fiferguy (Apr 16, 2009)

First bow was a High Country Max Force that wasn't worth much.
Current bow is an Alpine unknown model.


----------



## 25years3Martins (Jun 19, 2009)

*I know...I know...*

Martin Tiger when I was 12
Martin Warthog when I was 16
Mathews Outback when I was 33...for less than 1 week...
Martin 2009 Warthog when I was 36... I am 1 happy camper!:darkbeer:


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

dont know about in my whole life but this year its

Hoyt Trykon Sport (for the kids)
Hoyt Koblat (the wifes bow)
Martin Moab
Whisper creek Stealth LX woodland camo
Whisper creek Stealth LX snow camo (forsale)
Martin Firecat (x2)
Hoyt 737
Hoyt Trykon xl black
Hoyt Trykon xl safari
Elite GTO
Elite Synergy
Martin Cheetah hunter black
Rytera Alien X
Rytera Triad


----------



## rockandrollacdc (Aug 29, 2009)

Well my first post..WOW...:tongue:

I've just owned 1 before this past week. I used a old Bear WhitTail since i was 15 years old, so about 30 years...WOW I just broke down and bought a brand new Browning Rage MT RTS bow. Hopefully it's not another 30years until i buy another. Heck I'll be real old by then....


----------



## IANative (Mar 15, 2007)

Reflex Growler
Hoyt Ultrasport
Hoyt Trykon XL
Hoyt Trykon
*Mathews LX*
Mathews Outback
Mathews Switchback XT
*Mathews Reezen 6.5*

The *red *ones I currently own.


----------



## simpkinst (Aug 9, 2009)

1. Jennings Lightning
2. Jennings T-Star II ( yes back then Jennings was on top)
3. PSE (dont recall model)
4. PSE ( dont recall model)
5. Pro-Line One Cam
6. Browning 
7. Hoyt ProTec
8. Bowtech SWAT


----------



## OneScrewLoose (Feb 18, 2009)

Browning Bantam
Golden Eagle Sparrowhawk
Bear Lights Out
Bowtech SWAT


----------



## airboatjoe (Aug 29, 2009)

bear recurve (youth)
hoyt T/D 3 (2)
dartin k 45
dartin sl 50
indian ? wood handle (2)
jennings forked lighting
jennings arrow star
bear T/D (3)
black widow
PSE T/D coyote
oneida screeming eagle (2)
oneida osprey (2)
PSE nova (2)
PSE fire flite
hoyt triumph
mathews outback
PSE nitro


----------



## babscanes (Feb 3, 2009)

martin tiger
Hoyt Pro hunter
PSE (cant remember name)
PSE Avenger
Pearson Z32


----------



## robbates (May 30, 2007)

*In order*

2006 Bowtech Stalker
2007 Bowtech Guardian 
2008.5 Elite GT-500
2008.5 Elite Z28
2008 Elite Aigil w/Z28 Cams
2009 Bowtech Captain
2009 Hoyt Alphamax
2008.5 Elite GT-500 (Went beck to one.. Love this bow)


----------



## JOE PA (Dec 13, 2003)

*Additions*



JOE PA said:


> Bear First Strike
> Bear Grizzly recurve (2)
> Bear 76er recurve
> Bear Superstrike
> ...


Adding another pre Bowtech Diamond Firestorm, which has been successfully Frankensteined with Champion ETS cams. Both Champions had tiny limb cracks, and had to be 'steined as well. Next spring or early summer, it will be...

Pearson Z-34 with R2B2, or NBA Cyborg, or something else, 34-38" ATA with a slaved dual cam system, most likely a 2 track. OR, MAYBE a MAITLAND!


----------



## pabuckkiller (Nov 14, 2004)

Jennings fork lightening
Browning Bridger II
Pse Nova
Mountaineer 3D
Mountaineer Ultracam
Mountaineer Hyperflite
Alpine Silverado
XI Flatliner
XI Legend
Martin Pantera
Martin Warthog
Martin Tracer Magnum
Mathews Dxt
Bowtech Allegiance
Darton Avalanche
Hoyt Ultratec
I know I am missing a bunch but I can't remember them all.:dontknow:


----------



## wmdbambibuster (Jul 17, 2009)

Bear White Tail 2
PSE NOVA-Very hard shooting bow
2000 Bow Tech Mighty Mite


----------



## reezen7 (Jul 7, 2009)

bear whitetail 
pearson ???
oneida strike eagle
oneida screaming eagle
pse mach 4
pse mach 4 special ordered 90# limbs
pse baby g
mathews z-max still have
mathews feather max
mathews ultra max 
mathews mq 32
mathews conquest
mathews drenalin still have 
mathews monster 
mathews reezen still have 
old bear recurve still have 
not sure if that is all of them or not but its a majority of them anyway


----------



## EMK (Jan 21, 2007)

You guys wouldn't believe me if I told you. Honestly I cannot even remember half of them. There have been years I have bought four or five bows. I'm looking for my fourth so far this year.


----------



## sgtwunder (Sep 18, 2007)

2001 Hoyt Magnatec (the one that started it all for me...)
2006 Bowtech Tribute (GTO Replaced it, Sold it)
2008 Elite GTO (Sold it when I got the GT500)
2008 Parker Blackhawk (Couldn't get it to fit me right, Sold it)
2007 PSE Mach X (too many things that could go wrong I.E each limb being independantly adjustable, sold it)
2007 Bowtech Guardian (I miss this bow, never should have sold it)
2008 Diamond Black Ice (Nice Bow, too short ATA for me though,sold it)
2008.5 Elite GT500 Ninja (my current favorite)
2008 Pearson TX-4 (close favorite to the GT500)


----------



## Mr. Burns (Apr 21, 2008)

PFFFFFFT!!!! where would I, of all people ever begin to start on this one! good lord!! I gurantee i have had over 300 different bows.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

NY911 said:


> Fred Bear Whitetail II
> Oneida Screaming Eagle
> Golden Eagle Formula 3D (the speed block thingee from Plowman's post!)
> Browning with recurve compound limbs
> ...


In the 2 years since my last post in this thread add; 

2008 Bowtech 101st Airborne
2009 Bear Truth 2
2009 PSE X Force GX
2008 PSE Shark X
2009 Bow Madness XL

:tongue:


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Mr. Burns said:


> PFFFFFFT!!!! where would I, of all people ever begin to start on this one! good lord!! I gurantee i have had over 300 different bows.


Dude...quite BS'ing...you DID start thsi thread...under a different user name!


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

this may not be exact but I think most will be covered & then I will give a recap as to why & what I accomplised.
1954 & 55 I had 2 Long Bows I bought semi finished & finished them off myself. Prior to this I used anything I could make shoot a stick.
1956 I puchased a Green 45# recurve All Fiberglass from Paul Bunyan Archery co. 
1957 I purchased my 1st laminated recurve-a 45# Eddings Cadet I killed my 1st deer with it in 1958.
1960 I purchased a bow made by Root-model ?. I remember it was 64#s and a B to shoot.
I still had may Eddings also.
1961 I had 2 Custom recurves made by a fella in N.C. (I was stationed in N.C. at that time-Navy). 60" Renegades 1-53#s & 1 57#s.
After the Navy I worked & had a full time Archery shop also
1964-1965-1966-1967-1968-1969-1970-1971-1972-1973-1974
I shot a variety of recurves by Ben Pearson assorted models, Groves Models, Fasco Models, Bear, Hoyt, Magna flite, Astro, American Archery, Carroll. I was a dealer so changed as these were the Bows I carried in my shop-I wanted to show my customers I shot what I sold. target & Hunting.
Then Compounds started becoming what Archers wanted around 1974-75
I think Jennings & Astros were the 1st I used in the mid 70s. I used several Carroll Models, PSE & Darton. 
1978 or so I became exclusive DARTON for myself. In 1982 I closed my retail shops.
From then & still using Dartons. I currently own 3 2, 70# WH600s & 1 60# single cam.

53rd year of Bowhunting will start in just a few short weeks for me & My Bowhunting journey has been blessed with many, many trips to Canada, various other states chasing some type biggame. 38 of them fell to recurve Bows & mostly wooden arrows I made myself.
My Bows have accounted for numerous Whitetails, Mule Deer, Elk, Caribou, Wild Hogs, Sheep, Black Bears, some Exotic Deer, Buffalo & a variety of small game-all with a bow.
I have shared many a campfire with many a Bowhunter & taught more than I can count the basics of shooting a Bow. In fact, I was at a cookout today & helped 2 ladies sight in their hunting bows & gave some basic tips to their New Bowhunting Husbands.
My greatest pleasure is sharing & passing what I have learned over the years to those just starting. I am blessed to have a son, daughter , G-son, & son-in-law that now share those trips to the woods hoping to OUT DO the OLD MAN.....
Oh, I still have my Eddings recurve I killed my 1st deer with (1957-58) & a Carroll 60# Take Down Recurve (1976 or so) I plan on taking a Deer with this year.
What was I shooting at a particular time, I remember a few.
My 1st deer, Eddings 45# Recurve-1958
My 1st Bear was a 55# Groves Spitfire Recurve-1960s, my 1st Elk was a 65# Golden Sovereign Pearson-1960s, My 1st hog in 1965 was the Custom Renegade, My 1st P&Y Whitetail 1980 Darton SL-50 70#s. I won 4 state Archery Championships shooting American Archery Bows (Pro-Supreme) 3 Broadhead, 1 Target. I also won my Division in the 1970 Great Lakes sectional in Lake Geneva, Ws. 1970 with American Archey Pro-Supreme recurve (finger shooter).
I did shoot my 1st indoor 300 with a PSE compound. I shot several 299s with Recurves & fingers but never a 300. I have shot perfect outdoor NFAA Field as well as NFAA Animal when they were at unmarked yardeges with recurve.

Enjoy your Bows fellas-but enjoy the friends you make along the way even more. They last MUCH longer than your favorite Bow. Oh, & put Bowhunting after your Faith & Family-sorry, Archery & Bowhunting is #3.....


----------



## FL-HNT-N-FSH (Dec 4, 2004)

Browning Nomad XL
Alpine Impact Extreme
Bowtech Defender
Bowtech Gaurdian 07 model
Bowtech Gaurdian 08 model


----------



## 5 boys 1 wife (Sep 5, 2009)

1;proline ot had brackets on the limbs to hold cams it was fast and loud 

2;pearson spoiler it was hell to hold back but a fast bow 252 fps
3;caroll intruder nice bow not fast just nice to shoot
4;high country excalibur really nice bow hatchette cam
5;high country max force my favorite was a hatchette cam fun to shoot 
6;high country max force 1 cam least favorite bow i owned
1;high country iron mace havent hunted but one season with it but may turn out to be my favorite just need to get back from Korea so i can hunt and shoot missed last year now going to miss this year and part of next year too,oh well found out theres more to life than hunting but god i miss it.


----------



## dirtysquared (Nov 14, 2008)

Lets think:
1. 1992 Hoyt Raider
2. 1993 Hoyt provantage medalist
3. HCA 3d supreme
4. HCA 3d royal champ
5. HCA excalibur
6. HCA Royal Hunter
7 HCA Ultra Extreme I miss that one!
8.Mathews Ultra light
9 Hoyt superstar Carbon Plus
10 PSE infinty
11 pse mach 7
12 pse G-force
13 HCA sniper
14 Martin Prowler SE
15 Hoyt Prostar Carbon Plus
Im forgetting a few im sure.


----------



## JimPic (Apr 8, 2003)

6 Shafer Silvertips(5 recurves,1 longbow)
3 Howard Hill longbows
2 Robertson Stybow( longbows)
2 Wes Wallace(1 curve,1 longbow)
8 Black Widows(6 curves,2 longbows)
4 Stotlers(3 LB,1 recurve)
1 Selway longbow
2 Leon Stewart(1 recurve,1 longbow)
1 Zipper Extreme recurve
2 Northern Mist longbows
1 Dale Stahl recurve
1 Bighorn recurve
2 Great Plains(1 lb,1 curve)
1 Hollenbeck longbow
1 Abbott longbow
2 Wing recurves
1 Bill Stewart recurve
3 Bear(2 curves,1 lb)
1 Colt recurve
1 Sley recurve
1 Big East recurve

1 Browning Xcellerator compound
1 Jennings Sonic Extreme compound


----------



## Black Stallion (Sep 27, 2007)

1. Homemade stick bow from a Guava tree. (1974) - shootable up to 20 yds.
2. Martin Jaguar
3. Hoyt Ultra Elite
4. Mathews Apex Conquest


----------



## treecrawler (Aug 22, 2009)

Here's mine:

1. Indian archery Left and Right compound
2. Bear Polar 2
3. PSE Pulsar
4. PSE Polaris
5. PSE Dakota
6. Just ordered a PSE Bowmadness


----------



## dbldroptine (Aug 18, 2006)

*Heres Mine*

1. Bowtech Tomkat
2. Mathews Switchback
3. Mathews Switchback XT
4. Bowtech Guardian
5. Mathews Drenaline
6. Bowtech General
7. Whisper Creek Sweet Demise
8. Rytera Alien X


----------



## gbear (May 30, 2009)

York Mojave
Martin Prowler
Horton Legend SL
Martin Firecat ProX
Martin Warthog


----------



## griz517 (Dec 2, 2008)

Pearson Diamondback
PSE Fire Flight
Martin Bengal
Jennings Barracuda
PSE Nova
Browning Ambush 80


----------



## donn92 (Apr 15, 2009)

bear kodiak recurve
martin lynx
hoyt cant remember the name but only had it 3 months
hoyt raptor with power flex limbs had it since 1998
bear lights out just got it


----------



## ddky (May 8, 2009)

Bear Whitetail 2
Jennings Buckmaster PWC


----------



## Carbon One (Nov 4, 2007)

1hoyt 2 bowtech 3 Mathews the x's hummmm out of sight out of mind


----------



## jonsfirsthoyt (Sep 12, 2009)

1. proline point blank ltd
2. hoyt turbo hawk


----------



## bagel77 (Feb 1, 2008)

browning bridger
XI legend Magnum
Diamond Black ice
Bowtech tribute (haven't set it up yet)


----------



## Stiracer (Feb 21, 2009)

Oh boy this is not going to be easy but I will give it a go

1952 ben pearson fiberglass 30 lb w wood arrows
1955 Gordon Jester 35 lb semi recurve laminated bow wood arrows
1957 Drake 37 lb aluminum arrows swift
1959 Drake 35 lb aluminum arrows 24srtx
1961 Bear Polar 35 lb aluminum arrows 24srtx
1962 Bear Temijun 36 lb aluminum arrows 24srtx
1965 Bear Tamerlane 33 lb aluminum arrows xx75
Won Barebow Midatlantic in Maryland 1971 and retired from archery until 2009

2009 1995 Yamaha alpha ex with carbon limb 35-50 lbs same xx75's from 1972
2009 2004 PSE Supra ST peak wt 42 w Easton ACC's


----------



## Yichi (Dec 18, 2008)

1995 PSE Thunderflight Express (sold to a friend)

(quit bowhunting in '98 while in college, picked back up in '07 after wife and I got married and moved)

2007 Ross CR334 (traded this fully loaded in exchange for friend buying my bowtech bare bow)
2008 Bowtech 101st Airborne (stolen  )
2008 Elite Synergy Extreme (sold for financial reasons)
2008.5 Elite XLR (was going to be a 3d bow, but wasn't comfortable enough yet to compete in 3d tourneys so sold)
2009 Elite Z28 (current bow will be picking it up soon)


----------



## JeffS (Sep 15, 2003)

I might be missing a couple...

1. Browning Deluxe Nomad
2. Martin Cougar Magnum
3. Jennings T-Star II
4. Martin Cougar Magnum
5. Bear Proghorn hunter
6. Hoyt TD3 Recurve
7. Hoyt TD4 Gold Medalist Recurve
8. Hoyt ProMedalist Compound
9. Hoyt ProVantage Carbon Plus
10. Hoyt SuperSlam Carbon Plus
10. Hoyt ProStar Fast Flight (first machined riser)
11. Hoyt SuperStar Fast Flight
12. Hoyt Defiant Carbonite w/ Master Cams
13. Hoyt Defiant Fast Flight
14. Hoyt Deviant? Carbon Plus 4
15. Hoyt Oasis Carbon Plus
16. Hoyt Oasis Plus Carbon Plus
17. Hoyt ProTec LX Pro w/ Accu Wheels
18. Hoyt UltraTec w/ Cam 1/2
19. Hoyt UltraTec w/ Cam 1/2
20. Hoyt UltraTec Elite LX Pro w/ Cam 1/2
21. Hoyt UltraTec Elite LX Pro w/ Cam 1/2
22. Hoyt UltraTec XT3000 w/ Spirals
23. Hoyt Avalon Plus Recurve with Carbon Plus limbs
23. Hoyt Helix Recurve w/ G3 limbs
24. Hoyt ProTec XT4000 w/ Cam 1/2 (release target bow)
24. Hoyt ProTec XT4000 w/ Wheel 1/2 (finger target bow)
25. Hoyt Contender Elite XT3000 w/ Cam 1/2 (Will be next bow)


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

XI Impact
Martin Bengal Mega Cam
Bear something or other
Jennings something or other
Mountaineer something or other
Hoyt Super Slam
Darton Maverick CPS
Hoyt Alphatec
Hoyt Defiant XT2000
Hoyt Ultratec
Hoyt Katera XL
Hoyt Katera
Hoyt Protec
Hoyt Seven 37


----------



## hallboy (Apr 30, 2008)

Bear Whitetail 2
Parker Hunter Mag
Bowtech Tomkat
Mathews Switchback XT
Mathews Ovation Camo
Mathews Ovation Rootbeer
Bowtech Guardian
Bowtech Commander
Bowtech Conny
Hoyt Vectrix
Hoyt Vectirx XL
Hoyt 737
Hoyt 38 Ultra
Hoyt 38 Pro
Hoyt ProElite
Reflex Ridgeline 34
Hoyt Vantage Elite
Hoyt ProElite


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

NY911 said:


> Originally Posted by NY911
> Fred Bear Whitetail II
> Oneida Screaming Eagle
> Golden Eagle Formula 3D (the speed block thingee from Plowman's post!)
> ...


Add another X-Force - a 2008 Target Orange HF6:thumbs_up


----------



## DeepFried (May 15, 2009)

07 Bear Element
08 Bowtech Guardian x2
09 Bowtech Captain
07/08 Bowtech Tribute
09 Diamond Marquis
08.5 Elite Z28
09 Mathews Reezen 7.0


----------



## IL_Bowhunter94 (Oct 21, 2009)

Browning Micro Adrenaline
Hoyt rintec
Mathews Ignition
Mathews DXT 
Mathews Monster


----------



## FULLER (Jul 16, 2009)

let's see....
nerf bow(3)
Brave Golden Eagle (5)
Hoyt Magic (8)
Parker Challenger(12)
Parker Trailblazer xp (13)
Mathews Apex 7 (15)
Mathews Monster (17)
Hoping to get another soon.... Mathews Prestige

ONCE YOU SHOOT MATHEWS YOU DON'T GO BACK!


----------



## The "WIZARD" (Mar 22, 2006)

XI Silverhawk
Pearson Spoiler
Mathews Z-max
Mathews SQ2
Bowtech Exteme VFT
Bowtech Patriot Dually
Bowtech Old Glory
Bowtech Allegiance
Elite GT 500
Quest XPB


----------



## brandon_ (Jun 22, 2008)

Not nearly as impressive as some:

Red fiberglass compound of some sort
Black compound of some sort purchased from a friend (this one had sights!)
...Fast forward a few years...
PSE Nova
Fred Bear Epic Extreme
Hoyt Deviator
Fred Bear Instinct
W&W recurve
2007 Commander
2008 Vantage X7
2008 101st Airborne
2007 Commander (only one I have left now)

Wow. Never realized how many it was till I just listed them all.


----------



## oklArcher (Sep 8, 2008)

PSE nova
PSE typhoon
browning illusion 
mathews switchback XT
mathews drenalin
mathews drenalin LD
mathews conquest 4
mathews monster 
soon to baa mathews monster 7.0


----------



## domeniccurulla (Dec 23, 2009)

Hoyt Game Getter 2
Martin Couger wood limbs w Lynx Riser
98 Martin Firecat
08 Slayer X


----------



## Whitey375 (Mar 26, 2009)

2 Ben Pearson Fiberglass 30+# One is about 4 inches shorter, still got them
High Country Supreme (circa 1994)
Browning AfterBurner
Bowtech Extreme Solo
Bowtech 101st Airborne
(as soon as the taxes come back) Bowtech Destroyer 350, probably


----------



## Mr. Burns (Apr 21, 2008)

FULLER said:


> let's see....
> nerf bow(3)
> Brave Golden Eagle (5)
> Hoyt Magic (8)
> ...


I have shot mathews bows.. i had a reezen for awhile last summer.. and had a reezen to get someting different!


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*hmmm lets see...*

Ben Pearson blazer xl 70#(stolen)
selfbow 55#(still have)
Norseman hunting Recurve 60#(still have)
PSE Diamond Back 70#(sold)
06 PSE Mojo 60# (sold)
07 PSE X Force Original 70#(for sale)
09 PSE Moneymaker 60# 
01 PSE X Force Omen 70# 

09 PSE X Factor 42#(I love this bow...She makes me happy:wink

I would love to own the PSE Vandetta... We will just have to see wont we?

Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## jkm97 (Jul 8, 2004)

1. Golden Eagle Evolution
2. PSE Baby G-Force Solo Cam
3. Pearson 440 One Cam
4. Mathews LX
5. Bowtech Liberty
6. Bowtech Allegiance
7. Mathews LX (again)
8. Bowtech Tribute
9. Mathews Switchback XT
10. Bowtech Allegiance
11. Mathews Drenalin
12. Switchback XT
13. Another Allegiance
14. Another Allegiance
15. Elite (forgot which model)
16-20. ABout 5 more Drenalins
21. DXT
22. Another DXT
23. Hoyt Katera
24. Hoyt AM 35
25. Hoyt Katera XL
26. Another Hoyt Katera
27. Another Hoyt Katera XL

Probably forgot a couple. I hate archerytalk.


----------



## jt12 (Aug 30, 2009)

Indian compound
Pearson spoiler
High Country sniper
Point Blank
PSE LD 280
High Country 4runner
Mathews Drenlin
Bowtech Constitution - still have
Bowtech Genaral - still have
Bowtech Sentenil - in the mail


----------



## bowbucks14 (Dec 4, 2009)

*Forge nut*

I've had
Barnet Banshe
Gold Eagle 3D Hunter
Pro Line RipTide
Pearson Spoiler
Forge Prairie Fire 34
and now a Forge Ventilator


----------



## kravguy (Oct 12, 2006)

Fred Bear - Bear Cub
Hoyt - Super Slam Supreme
Reflex
Bowtech Extreme Solo
Bowtech Allegiance
Ross CR334
Hoyt Katera
Elite Energy
Elite Aigil
Bowtech Tribute
Athens Accomplice


----------



## Illyan (Feb 4, 2008)

SAPA Beginner Recurve
Oneida Eagletech Tomkat (1993)
Browning Midas 3D (1994)
Merlin TM4 (1999)
Martin Pantera (2007)

Two stop between 94 to 99 and 2003 to 2007 ^^


----------



## SC Archer (Oct 11, 2006)

jennings
pse nova
hoyt ultramag
hoyt turbotec
hoyt ultratec
merlin xv
merlin xv
martin moab
martin shadowcat
hoyt proelite
hoyt proelite
hoyt proelite
hoyt ultraelite
hoyt ultraelite
hoyt 38 pro
hoyt 38 pro
hoyt 38 pro
hoyt ultratec
hoyt ultratec
hoyt ultratec
bowtech 101st
bowtech 101st
bowtech constitution
hoyt turbotec
hoyt alphamax 35
hoyt protec
hoyt katera
hoyt vectrix
hoyt vectrix xl
bowtech tribute
elite gt500
mathews apex 7
mathews apex 7
mathews apex 7
mathews apex
mathews dren ld
mathews c4
mathews c4
mathews reezen
ross cr337
ross cradiac
hoyt vantage x7
hoyt vantage x7
hoyt 38 ultra
hoyt vulcan
hoyt proelite 
hoyt proelite

theres prob more but i forgot lol


----------



## tman704 (May 9, 2003)

I can, sadly it's a short list.

Jennings Starlite-T
Martin Lynx Magnum
High Country Excalibur
Bowtech Allegiance

Tony


----------



## bowcrete (Dec 29, 2008)

browning timberwolf 1st 
hoyt raider 
mathews legacy
hoyt vipertech imagine that
hoyt v tech seeing a trend here
hoyt trykon xl not my fav
hoyt vulcan 1 of my favs
hoyt vulcan " " " " 
hoyt alphamax32 
hoyt alphaburner awesome !!!!!!!


----------



## Ethan (Jan 10, 2005)

1. 20# red recurve
2. Browning Micro Midas c. 1998
3. 2001 Browning Eclipse SL
4. 2005 Diamond Victory DC
5. 2006 Bowtech Tribute (still in service)
6. 2008 Bowtech Constitution
7. 2009 Mathews C4 (still in service)


----------



## jbpf4l (Jan 23, 2010)

pse infinity ld 280 
alpine youth bow(my first bow)
i learned really quick its hard to kill a deer with a 50lb bow so i moved up to a 80


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

fred bear youth bow
diamond victory
hoyt vulcan
bowtech guardian
martin shadowcat elite
elite GTO
pse x force gx
pse bow madness xl
bowtech sentinel x2
bowtech constitution x2

i think i got them all


----------



## Mr.Optics (Jan 15, 2005)

1. Browning
2. Ben Pearson
3. hoyt magnatec intruder
4. Golden Eagle splitfire 36
5. Ben Pearson Pitt bull 
6. Bowtech Guardian
7. Hoyt PowerHawk
8. Hoyt Katera XL


----------



## Milhouse (Jan 18, 2003)

Compounds:
Browning compound (wood riser, circa 1984)
Hoyt Raider
Mathews Q2
Hoyt Razortec
Mathews Conquest 2
Bowtech Old Glory
Bowtech Commander
Mathews Monster 7

Trad Bows:
Wing Falcon Recurve
Kota One piece longbow (D shaped)
Kota Prairie Fire Longbow 
Kota Prairie Nomad takedown Longbow
Centaur Chimera Longbow


----------



## bowbucks14 (Dec 4, 2009)

Barnett Banshe
Golden Eagle 3d hunter
Pro line Rip tide
Pearson Spoiler
Forge PF 34
Forge Ventilator 32 now.


----------



## bowbucks14 (Dec 4, 2009)

DannyB said:


> Recurve in my teens
> Fred Bear Code 04
> Switchback 05
> Prestige 06 Amazing!


 Your from New Berlin and you don't own a Forge.


----------



## TheDuke4 (Oct 22, 2009)

1st bow-Martin Lynx
2.A hoyt with wrong draw length
3. Bear Element
4. Bear Truth 2


----------



## twigzz88 (Jul 17, 2006)

heres my list not quiet as extensive as some though.
1. warrior 25 lb kids bow
2.pse team fitzgerald 60 lb 
3.reflex game getter
4.pse fire flight
5.05 ultratec
6.diamond justice
7. hoyt vulcan for about a week
8. 06 ultratec


----------



## Bear215 (Jan 29, 2010)

:mg: PSE Pacer (still have it), Hoyt can't remember name,Oregon nitro express,PSE Bruin,Reflex ridgeline32,Quest QS31

Others I bought; Son 1, PSE Nova OC,Reflex Rampage,Mathews S2 he's wanting a Z7 now.
Son 2, PSE Deerhunter,PSE Bruin OC,Bear Lights Out he's wanting to sell for a new Attack


----------



## jakhuntr (Jan 11, 2005)

02 PSE diamondback II
03 PSE Mach 11 (good vibrations color) with Maxis dual cams on it
04 Hoyt Ultratec (still have)
06 Hoyt Trykon xl (still have)


----------



## lonewolf65 (Jan 4, 2008)

golden eagle 3-d hunter
matthews mq1
matthews mq 32
hoyte razor tech
hoyte cyber tech
matthews outback
browning micro midas 3
hoyte rebel bow fishing rig
bowtech tibute 
diamond edge
bowtech ally
matthews dxt 
bowtech admiral 09
bowtech admiral 10
black widow long bow
bowtech special opp,s black 10
bowtech destroyer 10

probably one or two more i forgot


----------



## ihatethewinter (Aug 1, 2007)

bear something or other
jennings something
pse g-force
xi legacy
mathews ultra max
mathews ultra2
bowtech allegiance
bowtech guardian
and soon to be bowtech destroyer


----------



## bethenglish88 (Feb 17, 2010)

*bows*

PSE Nova
PSE Thunderbolt
Bowtech 101st Airborne


----------



## $mitty05 (Jul 24, 2008)

Hoyt magnatec
elite synergy
elite gto
elite envy
elite agile
elite z28
hca iron mace
apa black mamba x2
limbsaver dz-30
bear truth
hoyt vectrix
SOON A BEAR ATTACK


----------



## bigredneck61088 (Oct 12, 2004)

cheap compound (noname) kids bow
Golden Eagle Brave
Golden Eagle Warrior
Fred Bear Whitetail Hunter
2006 Martin Saber
2009 Hoyt Superhawk


Little by little i have upgraded


----------



## smoothound (Jan 27, 2010)

*4 in 25 years*

starter bow kit for a couple of years

border olympic dream for 5 years (wish we had never parted)

Yamaha eolla for 20 years (love this one too)

hoyt formula rx F4 - for -2 days and counting (its being delivered tuesday) :shade:

cheers

alan


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

*updated.....*



ShootingABN! said:


> 1. fiberglass recerve
> 2. Bear whitetail
> 3.benpearson renagade II
> 4. benpearson spoiler
> ...


13 2008 HCA Speed Force
14 2008 Bowtech 101st Airborne!
15 2009 Athens 32"
16 2009 Athens 34" sent to "Crackers"
17 2010 Custom Crackers :secret::ninja:


So out of the first 12 I only have the 07 Crackerized Tribute, 08-09 only have the Athens 34".....:darkbeer:


----------



## markb317 (Nov 18, 2009)

Jennings machined extreme
Hoyt defiant ff
Hoyt deviator
Mathews MQ1 (2)
Bowtech extreme vft
another mathews
Hoyt ultra-tec
Mathews prestige
Mathews apex7
PSE x-force
Mathews drenalin ld
High Country speed pro
Mathews monster
Alpine ventura
Athens accomplice 34
and soon an ATHENS EXCEED 300


----------



## Diamond113 (Jul 19, 2008)

Diamond Justice,Bowtech 101st. Let me guess in 1.5 years I should have had more?


----------



## ArcheryNut2006 (Dec 5, 2006)

Bear Whitetail Hunter
Hoyt Rambo
Hoyt Ram Target
Hoyt Intruder
Hoyt Razortec (Still have)
Hoyt Ultratec
Hoyt Ultra Elite (2005) (Still have)
Hoyt 38 Ultra
Hoyt Ultra Elite (2009) (still have)


----------



## Big Eazy (Mar 12, 2007)

Buck Saber
Grizzly XLR
Bowtech Tribute
Whisper Creek Sweet Demise
Bowtech Guardian
Bowtech Allegiance
Bowtech Equalizer
Elite Aigil
Limbsaver DZ-32
Nirk Archery Woodsman Recurve
Limbsaver PROTON (on the way)


----------



## joshhutto (Jan 26, 2010)

easy list.

PSE polaris express
PSE Durango
8 years between these two bows without owning a bow or hunting (horrible 8 years).
PSE Brute LT


----------



## JOE PA (Dec 13, 2003)

*update*



JOE PA said:


> Bear First Strike
> Bear Grizzly recurve (2)
> Bear 76er recurve
> Bear Superstrike
> ...


Since then, 4 more Frankenbows

Diamond Firestorm with CPS cams
Champion Liberty with Buckmaster limbs (reinforced) and Martin CAT cams
Bowtech Pro 38 with Buckmaster limbs
Bowtech Pro 38 with Pearson Stealth limbs and CPS cams (personal fav.)

Plus, a Hoyt Katera on the way.


----------



## smokin'dually (Feb 27, 2004)

think i can remember..

1- proline (forget the name i was 7)
2- bear little bear recurve
bear grizzly recurve
3- golden eagle turbo hunter
4- golden eagle carbine hawk
5- oneida h250
6- oneida 600 screamin eagle
7- oneida areo force
8- oneida tomcat
9- martin jaguar
10- mathews q2
11- mathews legacy
12- mathews lx
13- 03 bowtech black knight
14- 04 bowtech patriot dually (x2)
15- 04 bowtech black knight
16- 05 bowtech black knight
17- 05 alliegance
18- 06 alliegance (camo)
19- 06 alliegance (chrome)
101st airborne
20- elite e500
21- elite synergy
22- elite gto
23- elite gt500
24- hoyt 04 ultratec
25- hoyt ultraelite 05 platinum
26- hoyt ultraelite 05 blue fusion
27- hoyt ultraelite 05 safari
28- hoyt ultraelite 06 green fusion (x3)
29- hoyt ultraelite 06 inferno
30- hoyt ultraelite 07 red
31- hoyt ultraelite 07 inferno
32- hoyt proelite 06 safari
33- hoyt am 35
34- hoyt carbon matrix


----------



## huntingdeer82 (Jan 28, 2005)

1: martin cougar magnum
2: martin cougar magnum
3: martin(cant remember what it was called)
4: browning (cant remember what it was called)
5: browning mirage
6: high country sky force
7: reflex prowler( i think that what it was called)
8: high country brute force
9: pse nova
10:reflex highlander
11:mission journey(still have this one)
12:hoyt katera xl(just got this one)


----------



## Texas9 (Oct 23, 2009)

Fred Bear instinct 
Mathews DXT 
Mathews Apex 7
Mathews Con 4
Mathews Reezen 
MAthews Monster 
Hoyt Alphamax 
Mathews Z7


----------



## tapout155 (Jan 23, 2010)

Bear whitetail 2
golden eagle
martin saber
bowtech sniper
bear game over
pse x force ts

All in 1 year except the Bear


----------



## bo-w (Jan 9, 2010)

*easy*

a late 90's model hoyt un sure of model . loved this bow .
06 mathews blackmax 2 
commong really soon 2010 mathews monster 7.0


----------



## Motrophyhunter (Jan 4, 2007)

My memory won't go back that far but more Mathew bows than any other.


----------



## Rockinxj00 (Sep 19, 2009)

1. Jennings Black Lightning
2. Bear Whitetail 2
3 Golden Eagle Pro Formula (still have)
4 Hoyt Raptor
5 Hoyt- don't remember model
6 Hoyt Vipertec (still have)
7 Hoyt Maxxis 35


----------



## Jollyarcher (Feb 8, 2010)

1. Beginners no name fiberglass long bow
2. Fred Bear 45# recurve bow
3. Shakespeare 50# recurve bow
4. PSE Hunter round wheel compound bow
5. Proline Point Blank compound bow
6. PSE Marauder compound bow
7. Hoyt Defiant Supreme compound bow
8. Darton Renegade (2) blew up the 60# 3D version.
9. Hoyt Defiant Excel compound bow
10. Hoyt Stratus compound bow
11. Mathews Conquest Lite compound bow
12. Bowtech Old Glory compound bow (hated the early riser shape & grip)
13. Bowtech Old Glory compound bow (module version / still hated the grip)
14. Mathews Conquest 3 compound bow
15. Mathews MQ1 compound bow 

Out of the bunch, I like the older Mathews bows the best.

The only ones I still have are my original Mathews Conquest and the little brother, the MQ1.

Man, I wish I would have never sold the Bear or Shakespeare recurves.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

NY911 said:


> > Originally Posted by NY911
> > Fred Bear Whitetail II
> > Oneida Screaming Eagle
> > Golden Eagle Formula 3D (the speed block thingee from Plowman's post!)
> ...


Add to the list; 

2008 PSE MoneyMaker LF
2010 PSE Axe 6
2009 PSE MoneyMaker LF


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

I can't remember the names of all my old girlfriends, but I can remember the names of all my bows.:teeth:

Automan


----------



## lampoil (May 19, 2009)

Fiberglass long bow as a toddler.
At 6 years had a custom made laminated 22 pound recurve made and still have.
At 17 a Browning Cobra II recurve that was stolen in a move.
Hoyt 1000 Spectra.
Mathews Conquest.
Mathews Rezen 7.0
Mathews Z7.


----------



## liv2ride (Feb 5, 2010)

first bow bear either buck II or whitetail II cant rember
06 red head toxik
-on the way for tomorow mathews z7


----------



## IceManCometh (Feb 22, 2010)

1. Fiberglass with wooden arrows (didn't we all start with these?)
2. PSE USA Spririt (first hunting bow..11 years old)
3. Pearson Cobra (about 1992 - still have it still moves 400gn arrows 250fps @ 60lbs)
4. High Country Brute Force Pro (new in 1999)
5. Diamond Ice Man 60#(new 2009 - best bow I have ever shot, no question)


----------



## davidlx32 (Oct 21, 2006)

starting with the latest first.

Elite E-500(on its way to my house right now)
Bowtech 82nd
Alpine Silverado
Bowtech SWAT
Martin Slayer with the C cams and shoot thru
Bowtech Old Glory
Bowtech Ally
HCA Machined Supreme
Older Hoyt Fastflite target bow(can never remember the actual name of it)
HCA Supreme
Martin Pro safari(the Nugent model and first real compound I bought)
3 hand me down PSE
A really old Darton
and a Hoyt recurve that when I was shooting it the riser broke clean in half at full draw


----------



## TheAirMan (Feb 21, 2008)

Pearson Bushmaster
High Country Split Force
Parker Hunter Mag
Whisper Creek navigator
Whisper Creek Sweet Demise
Mathews Outback
PSE Bow Madness XS


----------



## headhunter75422 (Feb 15, 2005)

I will play.

Suction cup bow
little brave,
whitetail II
Clearwater
Mathews Legacy Rootbeer
Alpine stealth
Hoyt Razortec
Mathews Slovation( rootbeer) 05
Mathews Slovation camo 05
Mathews Q2
Mathews switchback
Hoyt Ultratec 3000 limbs
Mathews Slovation camo 05
Mathews Black Max
Bowtech Old Glory Red
Bowtech Old Glory camo
Bowtech ALLy
Bowtech Conny Camo 06
Bowtech Conny chrome 07
Bowtech Conny camo 08
Bowtech Guardian camo
Diamond Black Ice
Habu Recurve
Bowtech Commander black chrome
Elite XL
Horne Tradionalist long bow
horne tradionalist grip recurve take down
Current Athens Accomplice 34
Athens Exceed

Wow I guess I am a bow @ho*e


----------



## joelpresmyk8 (Jan 21, 2010)

1. AND 2. MY FIRST TWO BOWS WERE JUST GENERIC
3. SHARED A MATHEWS GENESIS WITH MY LITTLE BROTHER
4. MATHEWS LX
5. MATHEWS OUTBACK
6. MATHEWS DRENALIN
7. HOYT ALPHAMAX
8. MATHEWS MONSTER!!!!!!! :thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up

NO WONDER I LOVE MATHEWS SO MUCH!!!


----------



## bluelund79 (Aug 12, 2008)

Bear Youth Bow(Godson using)
Forge PF34(Best friend hunts with it)
Hoyt Turbohawk( I hunt with it)
Mission BX-1( Back up bow)

Next on list is an Alien Z or an Elite....


----------



## chip shot (Jan 30, 2010)

pse nova(crap)
high country supreme
bear Instinct (piece of crap)
sbxt
Z7
M7


----------



## ironmacemafia (Jul 26, 2009)

*owned bows*


high country sniper 93"-95"
high country machined supreme 95"-02"
high country 4-runner extreme 02"-04"
high country ssr 04"-07"
high country iron mace 07"-present
[/list] TRULY LOVE SHOOTING HIGH COUNTRY BOWS WILL SHOOT NOTHING ELSE, THERE CUSTOMER SERVICE IS SECOND TO NONE, AND NATHAN IS MAKING EVERY EFFORT TO PUT HIGH COUNTRY BACK ON TOP WERE IT SHOULD BE, MY BOWS OF CHOICE FOR THE LAST 17 YEARS IS PROOF THEY CONTINUE TO PUT OUT CUTTING EDGE TECHNOLOGY THAT IS ARCHER FRIENDLY, AND EASY TO SHOOT. THANKS FOR A GREAT PRODUCT AND GOD BLESS!!!!


----------



## hokiehunter (Sep 9, 2003)

Easy, Short List
1. Browning Maxxim sp? 
2. Browning tornado
3. Bowtech Allegiance


----------



## casper198021 (Jan 9, 2010)

*A few*

:darkbeer:A k-mart Bear 50lb around 92' 1 deer 
Hoyt Magna-tec 98' 60-70lb 1 deer 
Mathews Switchback XT 60-70lb 1 elk and 1 pig
Hoyt GamemasterII [email protected]"
Bowtech General 2008 60-70lb 1 antelope and 1 deer
Shakespeare 25lb @ 28" recurve 
Diamond Marquis 2009 60-70lb Nothing but I still got it 
Diamond Iceman 2010 60-70lb Hopefully a bunch of critters!!!


----------



## buktruk (Feb 11, 2004)

Stick and string literally
Cheap red compound bow 15lb. draw (still have it)
20lb. Yellow recurve
Allen Speedster (I believe the first production compound bow made)
Wooden Browning Compound
Jennings Starmaster
Golden Eagle from K-mart
Jennings buckmaster 80 lbs.
Bowtech Black Knight 2
2003 Bowtech Patriot Dually
2008 Bowtech 101st Airborne


Wow, archery has come a long way. I started hunting with my dad's allen speedster, two big black fiberglass rods, silver aluminum arrows, to change the draw weight you had to stretch the metal cables over an extra set of pulleys, a metal painted sight pin, and a rubber flipper rest. Got my first deer 14 years ago with the Golden Eagle, and have got at least one every year since.


----------



## living1512 (Dec 12, 2005)

red recurve (bear model maybe?)
home made long bow (grandfather made it)
bear whitetail II
Golden Eagle (splitfire)
PSE Marauder
Cabelas PL 1.5
06 Bowtech Allegiance
06 Tribute
Mathews Drenalin 07
07 Allegiance
06 Elite E-force
APA Black Mamba
07 Guardian
08 Drenalin
08 Iron Mace
hoyt vectrix
Pearson Z-34
101st Airborne
08 dream season
Pearson TX-4 (single cam)
08 allegiance
hoyt vulcan
martin bengal
elite z28
reezen 
09 dream season
elite gt500
nother reezen
Z7
09 dream season

I know I forgot one or two but I think that is about it. Wanna give the athens, strother and maxxis a try as well, but that might have to wait until I can find one for a good deal in the classifieds.


----------



## Tiggie_00 (Jul 18, 2009)

2-3 generic recurves
bear compound
2 High Country compounds
Onieda Eagle compound
Jennings compound 
-
-
-
-
-
*20 yrs pass* Everythings new starting last spring ukey:

*ALL HOYTS*
Protec
38 Pro (Fusion Green)
Trykon XL
Katera
Alphamax32
AlphaBurner (Fusion Red)


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by NY911
> 
> 
> ...


Add; 

2010 Bow Madness XL


----------



## the preacherman (Nov 14, 2007)

Black Widow Recurve
Bear Whitetail Hunter
Darton SL50
Pearson Flame
Mathews FX
Buckmaster
Mathews Switchback XT
Bowtech Admiral
Mathews Z7


----------



## TXHenry (Apr 28, 2010)

Golden Eagle Formula 3D
Buckmasters BTR
Mathews Q2XL
Mathews Switchback XT
Bowtech 82nd Airborne
Looking for the next one..


----------



## JimPic (Apr 8, 2003)

JimPic said:


> 6 Shafer Silvertips(5 recurves,1 longbow)
> 3 Howard Hill longbows
> 2 Robertson Stybow( longbows)
> 2 Wes Wallace(1 curve,1 longbow)
> ...


Adding to the list;

8 Browning recurves
2 Shakespeare recurves
1 Bear Grizzly recurve(1950)


----------



## BowStrapped (Aug 3, 2010)

Hoyt ProForce
Darton Lightning
Hoyt Defiant Supreme
XI Flatliner
Hoyt Excalibur Supreme
Hoyt Superstar
Mathews Conquest
Hoyt Vantage Pro
Hoyt Vantage Elite
Hoyt Contender Elite


----------



## blue25km (Feb 9, 2009)

plowman said:


> I will start with what I can remember.. deep breathe.. and here goes..
> 
> -small plastic bow with a string and suction cup arrows (2 years old, 1984)
> -fiberglass shakespere long bow with a piece of twine for a string
> ...


sounds like you should come shop at my store!!!!! :mg::teeth:


----------



## trebor1 (Aug 1, 2010)

Been shooting since 85'

Hoyt Pro Hunter
Mathews MQ32

Just ordered a Mathews Z7 last weekend, can hardly wait til it gets here.


----------



## LeadSled1 (Jan 3, 2008)

Started shooting in 82:
Old fiberglass 30lbs recurve
55lbs Bear Kodiak
2006 Martin Cheetah
2008 Bowtech 82nd
2008 Hoyt Katera


----------



## hallboy (Apr 30, 2008)

Bear WhiteTail 2
Parker Stealth Hunter
BowTech Tomkat
BowTech Guardian
BowTech Commander
BowTech Consitution
Mathews Ovation x2
Mathews Switchback XT
Hoyt Vectrix
Hoyt Vectrix XL
Hoyt 737 x2
Hoyt 38 Pro
Hoyt 38 Ultra
Hoyt ProElite x2
Hoyt Vantage Elite
Hoyt Contender Elite
Hoyt Carbon Matrix- best shooting bow I've owned


----------



## yingling (Aug 5, 2010)

that's easy only 3 bows
Bear compound when i was 10
PSE Crossfire crossbow
Mathews Legacy Current need new Mathews!


----------



## Honeymonster (Nov 3, 2005)

Ragim Wood Recurve
Proline Tsunami Vegas Edition
Browning Maxim 6T6L
Hoyt Cybertec
Martin X200 Recurve
Hoyt Trykon
Martin Cougar III
Hoyt Ultratec
Hoyt Ultraelite
Hoyt Alphamax 35 (camo)
Limbsaver Deadzone 36
Hoyt Alphamx 35 (red ember)
Hoyt Carbon Matrix
Rytera Nemsis
Hoyt Carbon Matrix - best shooting bow I've owned
Hoyt Alphamax 35 (custom white)


----------



## brownmaniac (Nov 20, 2006)

fiberglass recurve
30 lb wheel compound can't member the name
bear whitetail
bear whitetail 2
bear grizzly
browning mirage
pro line point blank
mathews zmax
mathews legacy
mathews mq
bowtech guardian
strothers sr71


----------



## Standbanger (Jun 15, 2010)

Some Oneida Bows(the bad years)

Some High Country Bows(the loud years)

Some Jennings Bows(no comment)

One PSE Bow(should have give em another try)

Some Hoyt Bow(current manufacturer i am stuck on)

Some Mathews Bows(uh still like em)

Bows I would like to try(infinity)


----------



## CT... (Apr 12, 2007)

Bear(kids bow)
PSE nova
Martin Jaguar
Bear Truth
Mathews Switchback
Bowtech Tribute


----------



## w8tnonu22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Bear Whitetail
HCA Sniper 
Hoyt Trykon XL (Too Heavy and Slow)
HCA Iron Mace (Not a bad bow)
Mathews Monster XLR8 (Too Big and Heavy)
Mathews DXT (Favorite Bow Yet)
Athens Accomplice 32 (Really Enjoying)


----------



## JHP230gr45 (Jan 4, 2006)

Indian 50# compound
Darton Falcon ( still in the closet after 31 years )
PSE Thunderflite
PSE Nova
Mathews FX ( current back up bow )
Mathews Z-7 ( current main bow )


----------



## bustn'nocks (May 11, 2010)

pretty easy for me

1989 PSE Nova
2002 Browning Mirage
2008 Diamond Nitrous (still have it)
2008 Bowtech 82nd Airborne (still have it)


----------



## CPinWV (May 26, 2009)

Martin Warthog (my first compound)(wooden riser)
PSE Polaris
Jennings Carbon Extreme
Mathews Ultra Light
Mathews FX
Mathews LX
Diamond Edge
Diamond Rock
Hoyt Trykon XL
Hoyt Vipertec
Bear Truth
Mathews DXT
PSE Bow Madness XS
PSE X-Force '08
PSE Vendetta XL
Rytera Alien X (current)


----------



## bbcobra (Dec 12, 2009)

Well for me this is easy.

Indian stalker (first bow, 81 or 82?)
PSE Polaris (89 - 91)
Oregon Deschutes (91 to now)
Mathews Switchback (my new 5 year old bow)


----------



## krachall (Feb 14, 2010)

This is going to be tough but I'll give it a shot.

2009 Hoyt Alphamax Blackout


----------



## mperri500 (Aug 11, 2010)

only one and love it, Fred bear, christmas gift 3 years ago...forget the name


----------



## mcwoolley_1 (Aug 12, 2010)

well...
Little Bear recurve 
A wheel and cable compound some off-brand
pse nova
alpine soft cam
hoyt havoctec
hoyt trykon xt xl


----------



## maxxis man (Apr 3, 2010)

1. homemade stick bow
2. PSE recurve
3. Darton compound
4. Hoyt Proadvantage
5. Golden Eagle Evolution
6. Golden Eagle Split fire
7. Hoyt XTEC
8. Hoyt Vectrix
9. Hoyt Maxxis
10. Custom Recurve


----------



## Dsmall (Aug 1, 2010)

Bear, Black Bear
Bear White Tail 
Mathews MQ1
PSE Coyote
Mathews DXT
Mathews Z-7


----------



## Mich.bowhunter (Jun 29, 2007)

Jennings "Buckmaster" ??
Mathews Ultramax
Hoyt Trycon
Bowtech Guardian
Alpine Denali
Monster 6
Bowtech Destroyer


----------



## eyeguy (Feb 5, 2008)

browning excellerator
pearson flame 
hoyt magnateck
ross cr334 
hoyt turbohawk
That spans about 25 years. I need to trade bows more often!!!


----------



## Dylanl (May 14, 2010)

Well since I am new to archery I have owned 2 bows. My first bow was the 2010 PSE Dream Season. I sold that and now have the bow listed in my signature.


----------



## VaHillbilly (Jun 11, 2009)

Darton SL-50
Jennings T-Star II
PSE Fireflight
PSE Mach 4
PSE Fireflight Express
Hoyt Spectre Eclipse
PSE Magna
PSE Mach 5X
PSE Mack 6
PSE Mach 8
Mathews Q2XL
Mathews Conquest
Mathews Ovation
Mathews Switchback LD
Bowtech Allegiance
Bowtech Nitrous
Bowtech Guardian............I'm sure I have forgotten at least 10 more bows I've bought new over the years but thats all I can remember at the moment................Hillbilly.


----------



## 3Dmaniac (May 25, 2009)

Bear whitetail 2..from wal mart...mountaineer mountain archery..pearson 440 quad..mathews switchback.mathews conquest 2...mathews conquest 3.mathews apex 7..mathews z7..and as of recent Obsession phoenix xl..

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## eyedoc (Aug 17, 2005)

Sadly I cannot. Way too many to remember...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bluemax61 (Aug 9, 2014)

WOW! Can't believe how _many_ bows some of you have had?!  And I've been bow hunting as long as many of you, at almost 20 years!

This is _really_ easy for me! Buying a new bow every year - every other year - etc. is simple cost prohibitive for me. So - I've only had three...
1) 1st generation _Jennings Buckmaster_ - heaviest thing I've ever held in one hand!
2) 2014 _Hoyt Charger_
3) 2015 _Hoyt Nitrum 34_


----------



## hoyt fo life555 (Jan 31, 2005)

There is no way I can remember, I was buying new bows every year for my self and two sons for the last 25 years. Now I can't afford it every year, so it's slowed way down, most were Mathews bows and quite a few Hoyt's. But damn thinking about it, I wish I could have all that money back.


----------



## kspseshooter (Aug 6, 2010)

Started off with an old 
Browning 
PSE Nova
PSE Stinger
PSE Xforce GX
PSE EVO



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grumpycowboy (Apr 7, 2017)

Starting at 9 years old Bear recurve , pse something , hoyt something , golden eagle something , pse fireflight , Bear something , Diamond Deploy , Bowtech Prodigy , Bowtech Reign 7 , Xpedition Xcursion 6 and 7. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Walker40 (Feb 25, 2007)

PSE Nova
PSE Thunderbolt
Matthews SQ2
Matthews Switchback
Matthews Switchback XT
Hoyt Trykon
Matthews Monster 6
Another Mathews XT 
Mathews S2
Prime Rival


----------



## ogles615 (Mar 9, 2004)

Bear Black Tail, Golden Eagle Cam Hawk, Martin Bengal, PSE Bruin LC.


----------



## azscorpion (Feb 12, 2010)

All the bows I have owned.....YES

All the cars I have owned YES

Women....NOT even close


----------



## Carbon60 (Jun 8, 2017)

Bear Kodiak
PSE nova w/ Arson Cam
Diamond black ice flx 
PSE bow madness XS
PSE drive LT
Bowtech Carbon Icon


----------



## LFM (Jan 10, 2004)

Darton SL 50
Martin / Nugent - Cobra??? (I think was the name)
1994 Oneida Aero Force X80 (Still own this one and shoot it now and then but not as much as my other LFM's see below))
Bear Grizzly Recurve
1997 Oneida Lite Force Magnums (Had 6 at one time down to 3 Now started with one back in 2003) And what I use for Bow Hunting still... (Does what I need...)

LFM


----------



## Spurlucky (Aug 7, 2011)

PSE Edge 2050Z
Mathews MQ32
Mathews Switchback XT (sold & regretted it so I bought a different one back again)
Darton Pro 3800 (still own)
Dalton DS4500 (still own)


----------



## rossi9s (Sep 25, 2005)

in order..
Hoyt Magnatec
Hoyt Ultratec
Mathews Switchback
Mathews Conquest 4
Mathews Monster 6
Mathews Monster7
Prime Centroid
Prime Shift


----------



## douglasjwood (Apr 19, 2017)

Fiberglass, unnamed 30#
Indian Archery 70# longbow
Browning Bantam, 50#
Browning X-cellerator 70#
Browning Nomad 70#
Proline Point Blank LTD 80#
and likely the last bow I will buy, Bowtech BTX31, 70#

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Phire Phite (Jul 15, 2015)

Stupid easy, in order even:

BT Carbon Icon






Whatever, so I've only been bow hunting for two years


----------



## jbrout (Jan 1, 2015)

Jennings carbon extreme
Pse brute 
Quest hammer
Mathews helim
Mathews zxt
Bear agenda 6
Hoyt nitrum 
Prime ion
Hoyt defiant 
Prime rize 

Sent from my LGLS992 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aukai26 (Feb 19, 2013)

Browning ?
Pse?
Diamond iceman
Bowtech invasion (shouldve kept it)
Bowtech d350 le (shouldve kept it)
Strother Vanquish 
Rytera alien x 
Athens r120 
Elite hunter 
Mathews htx 
Obsession evolution 
Bowtech btx 31 (coming soon)
Strothers/Obsession Frankenbow
Soon to buy a reign 6 if I can sell or trade my Mathews no cam htx!


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

Oneida Eagle 
Outback 
Switchback 
Switchback xt 
Switchback 
Drenalin 
Helim 
G5 w/ sb xt cam
Outback 


Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## jm1827 (Apr 22, 2015)

I can-

1- 1980 Golden Eagle that I still own and shoot!


----------



## ChappyHOYT (Feb 26, 2009)

Bear Whitetail something or other
Mathews FX
Mathews Switchback
Mathews Drenalin
Mathews Helim
Hoyt Vector
Hoyt Katera
Hoyt Alphamax x3
Hoyt Alphaburner
Hoyt Nitrum
Bowtech Gaurdian
Bowtech 82nd airborne
Bowtech tribute
Bowtech allegiance
Bowtech captain
Elite Z28x3
Elite GT500
Elite Hunter both models
Elite Energy 32
Elite Energy 35
Elite Answer x3
Xpedition Xcursion6

I'm trying to stop the madness and sticking with my two Hoyt AM32s. We'll see


----------



## BOE_Hunter (Jul 29, 2005)

PSE Stratoflite Express
Browning Ambush
Ross 331
PSE Bow Madness
Ross Crave
Strother Wrath
Prime Alloy


----------



## pinwheeled (Apr 27, 2008)

Barnett
Oneida eagle 
XI Legend Magnum
Switchback XT
Bowtech Sentinal
Bowtech Brigadier 
Bowtech 82nd airborn
Black Ice
Bowtech cpxl
Bowtech Commander
D350
D340
Elite Pulse
bear method
obsession addiction
obsession k34


----------



## soonerboy (Sep 6, 2004)

Names. Heck I can't even count that far.


----------



## Max32 (Aug 2, 2007)

recurve
golden eagle bear 
browning rage 
pse bow masters 
Archery research 34 
pse mach x 
mathews drenalin 
elite gt500
elite answer
elite energy 32 
mathews creed 
mathews no cam 
mathews halon 
elite option 7


----------



## Red Eye 81 (Feb 4, 2006)

_In order...._
Unknown 30lb longbow
Bear Whitetail II
Fred Bear Path
PSE Baby-G 
Bowtech Allegiance
Bowtech Destroyer 350
PSE Omen Max
PSE Evolve 31


----------



## XxOHIOARCHERxX (Jul 17, 2013)

Bear whitetail hunter
Bear Carnage
Bear Motive 6
Jeffries 44 Magnum<---who remembers this one?
Hoyt Havoc tec
Hoyt Katera
Elite Answer
PSE Vendetta XS
Mathews mr7
Mathews Z7
Mathews MQ1
Mathews SQ2
Mathews Q2XL
Mathews Switchback X2
Mathews SBXT
Mathews mR5
Mathews Monster 6
Mathews Chill
Mathews Chill R
Mathews Chill X
Mathews Halon 6
Mathews Wake
Mathews no Cam HTR X2
Mathews Creed
Mathews Drenalin

Man I have a serious problem.


----------



## remyrw (Jun 7, 2017)

Still way too easy.
1. As a child, a red fiberglass recurve with rubber grip/shelf and braided nylon string. At ten feet it might get through both sides of a cardboard box, as long as it wasn't too tough a box.
2. Hoyt Maxxis 31 this spring, traded in toward #4 because I wanted to focus on indoor target mostly.
3. Strother Moxie in bright metallic green. Beautiful bow. I got it about a week after the Maxxis, actually bought on ebay before the Maxxis even arrived. I wanted to try different styles of bow. I need to decide if I'm spending on modules to shorten it though, really needs to be closer to 28"
4. 2016 PSE Supra EXT in white. Nice looking and shooting bow that I'm enjoying a lot. It fits me the best of the three modern bows I've tried.

The Hoyts really have my attention though, the visual and engineering style really appeals to me. I can't even claim I think it will shoot better, the PSE is way better than I can shoot right now and isn't remotely holding me back, I just love Hoyt's style. I think when I decide to get a new bow I'll hunt for a used Hoyt shoot through with cams and sizing that suits. Who knows, maybe I'll buy a new 2017 once the 2018 models are out.


----------



## markX (Apr 5, 2010)

Bear kodiak compound
PSE beast
Mathews Z7
Elite GT500
Elite Z28
Martin Jaguar (very briefly)
Ben Pearson predator
Elite Judge
Elite Impulse 31
Samick Sage
Elite Synergy
Obsession DefCon M7Z


----------



## pointndog (Jul 14, 2005)

PSE Phaser II
Golden Eagle Supercam TurboHawk
Bear Super Magnum 44
Bear Bruin
XI Impact
Martin Cougar
Oregon ? Don't remember which one it was.
Hoyt Prohunter
Hoyt ProAdvantage
Pearson Spoiler Magnum
Pearson Spoiler Magnum
Pearson Spoiler Magnum
Pearson Spoiler Competition
XI Legend Magnum
Hoyt Huntmaster Recurve
Pearson Renegade
Pearson Cobra
Proline New Wave
Proline Centerfire
Mathews Featherlight
High Country Supreme
High Country Machined Supreme
Pearson Gen II
Pearson Gen II
Pearson Legend
Elite GTO
Hoyt Alphamax 32
PSE Dreamseason GX
PSE Dreamseason Omen Cam
Strother Infinity
Strother Infinity
Strother SX1
Mathews Z7
Mathews Monster 6
Strother Inspire
Strother Rush
Strother Rush
Mathews MR6
Hoyt Faktor Turbo
Hoyt Nitrum Turbo
Hoyt Nitrum Turbo
Hoyt ProEdge
Elite E35
Elite E35
Elite E32
PSE Decree HD
PSE Decree HD
Elite E35
Elite Victory
Elite Victory
Elite Impulse 34
Elite Impulse 34
Elite Victory 37


May have missed a couple. Lots of Memories there...


----------



## cleaver (Oct 18, 2012)

Red fiberglass long bow
Martin lynx
Pro line point blank 
Mathews ultra 2
Mathews SQ2
Mathews DXT " wish I still had that one"
Diamond Outlaw
Mathews NO CAM HTR 
Obsession Defcon 7 " for sale by the way"
Bowtech BTX 31


----------



## Bourbon Boy (Mar 18, 2013)

Ok, here we go: 
1)Browning Mirage, riser broke in half during first half hour of shooting, and it was set up new at a Pro shop.
2)Martin Firecat , great bow
3)Martin Sceptor, another great bow
4)High Country 3-d Supreme, my first bow to shoot over 320 FPS, but ate servings on cams
5)XI Flatliner, very fast not what I would call forgiving
6,7,8)Mathews Solo Cam, weird bow at the time, but it shot good, I had three different models of them
9)Oneida Aero Force, in "King Cat Camo" just like Uncle Ted was shooting, but his was callled the "Wackmaster"
10)Martin Fury, very fast, a lot like a High Country
11)PSE Nova, bought at a store going out of business, nice bow for the price
Took about 15 years off, and got the bug again.......
12) Hoyt Charger LD, fast light and fairly cheap, but real accurate for a small bow
13)Maitland X Factor, really long ATA, a dream to shoot, but they went belly up, and I got cold feet worrying about parts if needed
14)PSE Freak SP, which I still own, reliable as heck, fast, and deadly accurate
15)Elite Pure, nice bow until you put 32" mods on it, then it went downhill
16)PSE DNA, way to short for me, very fast, but just couldn't get used to it, got it on a deal at a shop
17)PSE Hammer, a E-Bay bargain, I was hitting around 340 with this one, and winning quite a few shoots
18)PSE Source, another E-Bay bow, I just couldn't pass it up, I didn't like it, but made money on it
19)Hoyt Nitrum 34 LD, "Silver Ice" target 3-D bow, really nice, one of my favorites, took quite a while to get
20)Hoyt Nitrum 34 LD in camo, deer trembled when I walked into the woods (LOL)
21)New Breed Elevation, had for one shot through the crono, no where near the ratings, and they didn't care
22)PSE Xpression, target bow, another to short on draw length bow, tried to get cams but gave up
23,24)PSE Phenom DC, one black, one camo, found on E-Bay for less than $250-new
25)Hoyt Double XL, not quite what I had expected for performance, but very accurate
26)Diamond Medialist, on order, you get what you pay for isn't always true, a big surprise to me, now lets see IF they have the limbs sorted out

All these bows were bought new, and most were traded in, some I broke even on, a couple I lost my butt. What I'm not counting is the bows my wife had or my step son, plus my dad and brother-in-law, we shot a lot of bows year round, at our club, and IBO shoots. I truly love this sport, and don't mind spending money doing it, you only live once, and can't take it with you! --BB


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

jmvargas said:


> ben pearson hickory bow (1950s)....ben pearson varsity 40#...wing presentation II 37#....black widow HP-1225 53#....browning cobra compound #??....hoyt gamemaster 45#....martin hatfield 42#..martin mamba 40#....bear montana 45#....pse coyote 45#...martin stick 45#...2 hoyt elans with34#, 36# and 42# vectors...hoyt gold medalist...3 hoyt matrixes with 34# M1s, 36# samick extremes and 38# M1s...martin aurora...4 pse x-factors with 36# and 40# winex and 38# pse expressions....yamaha ytsl II and alpha ex 43#......hoyt stratus plus 45-60#....hoyt 2003 protec with lx pro limbs and accuwheels 50-60#....the last 2 compounds are for my old age.....am only 62!!!




since this post i've added:

1.black bear war with borders carbon 34# limbs
2.hoyt td2 with sky carbon 34# short limbs
3.pse kingfisher warfed riser
4.stock pse kingfisher set with 40# limbs
5.borders hex5h 34# medium limbs
6.borders cxg 32# medium limbs
7.spigarelli explorer II 25" riser
8.samick athlete 26# long limbs
9.sf forged plus 25" riser
10. hoyt td2 camouflaged warfed riser with matching camo w&w 48# limbs 
unfortunately i've sold or traded most of ILF stuff except the ones in my signature although i still have the pse kingfishers, the black bear warf and limbs and the hoyt td2 riser and sky limbs,the yamahas,the bear montana, the hoyt gamemaster , the martin stick nd the martin mamba as these are part of my bowhunting arsenal....

....and will be turning 72 in october!!


----------



## Noco (Jul 29, 2017)

That's easy...

1. Reign 6

Ok, I'll leave this thread now.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## hoytslanger87 (Jan 31, 2008)

Pse Nova
Hoyt Lazertec
Mathews DXT
Pse vendetta
Strother infinity 
Hoyt vector 32
PSE Decree HD


----------



## Zorg (Jun 25, 2009)

PSE Durango
Elite GTO
Maitland Raptor 3D


----------



## wildturkey1958 (Apr 1, 2011)

Bear white tail hunter.martin cougar Magnum. Mathews mq1 Mathews switchback XT. Mathews dxt.mathews ovation.mathewsZ7 Magnum. Mathews reezen 6.5.mathews no cam HTR. I owned one Bowtech model?. and currently own two Mathews switchback XT.


----------



## possum bend (Jul 3, 2007)

Bear Whitetail
PSE Nova
PSE ??? (it was a 2 cam bow in fall foliage camo)
Pearson Deer Duster
Mathews Outback
Elite Hunter
Elite E32


----------



## illmakeufamous (Aug 23, 2015)

Pse nova
Mathews mq32
Been shooting for almost 20 years. I'd like to upgrade but I've read a lot about people regretting getting rid of their mq32


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beachylogan (Mar 29, 2017)

PSE spyder pse nitro pse bow madness Hoyt carbon element hoyt carbon spyder Hoyt defiant

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhuntermitch (May 17, 2005)

bowhuntermitch said:


> 1973 Martin Cougar III
> 1998 PSE Baby G-Force
> 2003 Bowtech Patriot


Holy smokes, I've came a long way in 9 years. Updating my list...

2007 Bowtech Nitrous (Wish I would have never sold.)
2008 Hoyt 737
2009.5 Elite GT 500
2010 PSE Bowmadness XL
2010 Hoyt Maxxis 35
2010 Mission Voyager
2011 Hoyt CRX 35
2012 Hoyt Vector 35
2012 Prime Centroid LR (Currently still shooting.)
2012 PSE Supra ME
2013 New Breed Eclipse 

And a handful of recurves.


----------



## blasterak (Aug 21, 2008)

2007 Bowtech Allegiance 
2010 Diamond Black Ice
2007 Bowtech Allegiance again
2010 Bowtech Destroyer 350
2011 K&K Vengeance
2012 PSE Vendetta DC
2012 PSE Evo 7
2011 PSE Axe 6
2017 PSE Evolve 31 
and a few recurves. Definitely left a few out but I took like a two year break from archery(way too many hobbies..) so the evolve was my first new bow in awhile....


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

On my 30th yr of bowhunting. 
I've had an: 

Hoyt/Easton, 
PSE Spider, 
one I don't remember the name of, 
and a Bear Gameover.


----------



## bama350 (Apr 3, 2016)

Diamond Razor Edge - first bow kill was a 200lb black bear 
Bowtech Destroyer 350
Bear moment (sold it within 3 months) 
Xpedition Xcursion 6😊


----------



## JMCFAN (Jan 29, 2005)

PSE Jet Flight Express
PSE GForce ( Still have)
PSE Primos STL ( son has now)
PSE DNA SP


----------



## cpprhd1 (Nov 20, 2008)

PSE Polar Express
PSE Thunder Flite
XI Legend Magnum
Hoyt Magnatec
Mathew Q2XL
Hoyt Katera XL
Hoyt Nitrum 34


----------



## 1trakryder (Sep 8, 2014)

Jennings Lightning
XI (forgot model)
Proline Centerfire
Alpine Silverado
Hoyt Tenacity II
Hoyt Striker II
Hoyt Deviator
Hoyt Powertech
Hoyt Ultratech
PSE Mach 5
Hoyt Havoc
Bowtech (short single cam first year they were out)
AR (the shorter one)
Mathews SB
Elite E Force
Elite Z28
Elite GT 500
Strothers SX1
Obsession Phoenix
Elite Judge
Obsession Addiction OBB
Obsession K34
Elite Impulse 34

There are a couple in the 90s I'm forgetting. Then again I forget 1 out of every 5 items I'm sent to the store for so that's pretty good for my garbage memory!


----------



## westksbowhunter (Sep 23, 2002)

Grizzly recurve 
Bear Flare 
Bear Black Bear
PSE?????
PSE Fire Flight
Xi Legend XRG
Xi Impact
Xi Legend Mag
Brackenbury Drifter
Brackenbury Legend
Alpine Sierra Mag
Xi Legend XL
Pearson Flame
Pearson Spoiler
Oregon Dechutes
Proline
Xi Flatliner
Buckmaster 2000
Blue Mountain
PSE XLR 900
Wes Wallace Partner
PSE Nova
Mathews Q2XL
Mathews Ovation
Ross 337
Great Northern Ghost
Mathews SBXT
Elite Hunter
2 Kota Killums
Black Widow PCH
RER Retro
Toelke Chinook
Elite Hunter
Mathews ZXT
Mathews Helim
Elite Synergy


----------



## fikester (Nov 8, 2009)

Cant name them all....however Bowtech sticks in my mind after limb failure #3

.
.


----------



## ahmedmido (Sep 8, 2017)

I've got just one.. my PSE Stinger X. Bought the RTH package about a week ago and I am loving it so far


----------



## cschwanz (Sep 10, 2012)

Its a short list, lol

Martin Jaguar
Mathews Creed
Mathews MR8


----------



## sharptrenton (Jul 8, 2006)

Bear Whitetail 2
High Country Safari
Hoyt Pro Force Fast Flight
High Country Supreme-had 4 of these
Bear First Strike
Jennings Carbon Extreme
Jennings Carbon XLRS -had 3 of these
PSE Mach 6
Carroll (PSE) Intruder
High Country Excalibur
Mathews Z-Light
High Country Machined Supreme
High Country Split Force
Mathews Z-Max
Mathews Q2XL
Ben Pearson Anaconda
Diamond Widowmaker (before Bowtech owned Diamond)
Hoyt Ultra Tec-had 4 of these
Bowtech Allegiance
Oneida Strike Eagle
Bowtech Old Glory
Hoyt Ultra Elite
Mathews Conquest 4
Bowtech Constitution
Bowtech Insanity CPXL
Hoyt Vantage Elite Plus
Hoyt Pro Comp Elite XL
Elite Energy 35
Elite Victory 39
Elite Victory 37
May be a few in there I have forgot about


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

*Updated List*

1 - Browning Nomad Deluxe
2 - Jennings Model T
3 – Jennings Split-T 
4 - Hoyt Autumn Hunter
5 - Browning Wind River
6 - Browning Mirage (Forest)
7 - Browning Mirage (Deep Forest)
8 - Browning Mirage (Mossy Oak Tree Stand)
9 - Martin Cougar w/Mega Cams
10 - High Country Supreme
11 - McPherson Eliminator
12 - Darton Lighting 
13 - Darton Viper
14 - High Country Excalibur 
15 - High Country Max Force
16 - Browning After Burner
17 - Browning Heat
18 - Mathews Featherlite
19 - Mathews MQ1
20 - Ben Pearson Recurve
21 - Oneida Stealth Eagle
22 - Browning Nomad Stalker II Recurve
23 - Mathews Q2XL
24 - Martin Howatt Hunter Recurve
25 - Hoyt Ultratec
26 - Mathews LX 
27 - Mathews Conquest 2 (Blueberry)
28 - Mathews Ovation
29 - Mathews Ovation (Kiwi)
30 - Mathews Switchback
31 - Mathews LX
32 - Mathews Apex 7 (Black)
33 - McPherson Bishop (Gunmetal)
34 - Mathews Switchback XT
35 - Mathews Conquest III (Hardwoods HD)
36 - McPherson Bishop (Black/Camo)
37 - Bowtech Old Glory
38 - Mathews Drenalin
39 - High Country Iron Mace
40 - High Country Stiletto 380
41 - Browning Maxim (Mossy Oak Tree Stand)
42 – Drenalin LD
43 – Elite Xtreme XL
44 – Mathews Apex (Black/Camo)
45 – Hoyt Katera XL
46 – Ross 337 70#
47 – Hummingbird Bamboo Kingfisher
48 – Hoyt ProElite (Green Fusion)
49 – Elite GT500
50 – Ross 337 60#
51 – High Country Safari Lite
52 – Mathews Switchback
53 - Mathews Apex (Maroon)
54 - PSE Baby G
55 – Mathews LX
56 – Martin Shadow Cat Nitrous-X
57 – Mathews Conquest 4 (Blue)
58 – Mathews Apex (Outrageous Orange)
59 – Martin Slayr Nitrous-X
60 – Elite XLR
61 – Hoyt Vectrix XL (Blue)
62 – PSE X-Force 7 (Orange)
63 – Mathews Triumph
64 – Bowtech Sentinel FLX
65 – Mathews Apex 7 (Gold)
66 – Parker Black Hawk XP
67 – Bowtech Specialist (Mossy Oak Treestand)
68 – Hoyt Ultratec
69 – Elite GTO
70 – Mathews Icon
71 – Hoyt Maxxis 35 (Blackout)
72 – Bowtech Assassin
73 – Elite Z28
74 – Mathews Drenalin LD
75 – Elite XLR (Orange w/Flames)
76 – Maitland Zeus
77 – Hoyt Katera XL (Red Marble)
78 – Hoyt UltraTec (Black)
79 – Hoyt ProElite (Blue Marble)
80 – Hoyt AlphaBurner (Orange)
81 – Elite XLR (Ninja)
82 – Elite GT-500 (Ninja)
83 – Bowtech Insanity CPXL (Black Ops)
84 – Elite XLR (Anthracite Gray)
85 – Hoyt Ultratec
86 – Hoyt Contender Elite (Blackout) XT2000 – GTX
87 – Elite Pure (Outrageous Orange)
88 – Hoyt Contender Elite (Blue Fusion) XT3000 – Spirals
89 – Mathews Apex 8 (Red Smoke)
90 – Elite Tour (Outrageous Orange)
91 – Hoyt Power Hawk
92 – Elite XLR (Snow AP)
93 – Elite Tour (Snow AP)
94 – Elite Energy 35 (Blackout)
95 – Elite Tour (Ninja)
96 – Hoyt AlphaBurner (Blackout)
97 – Hoyt CRX 35 (Orange Crush)
98 – Elite Victory (Orange)
99 – Hoyt Pro Compe Elite (Purple)
100 – PSE Supra Max (Blackout)
101 – Elite Energy 35 (Orange)
102 – Elite Judge APG
103 – Maitland Raptor 3D (Orange)
104 – Bowtech Insanity CPXL (Black Ops)
105 – Elite Energy 32 (Realtree Xtra)
106 – Elite Victory 37
107 – Mathews Halon-X
108 – Mathews Conquest 4 (Orange Smoke)
109 – Hoyt Nitrum 34
110 – Mathews HTR (Lost Camo)
111 – PSE Nova
112 – Elite Victory 37 (Titanium)
113 – Mathews Halon-X Comp
114 – Mathews Monster MR7 (Blue Marble)
115 – Hoyt Alpha Elite (Red Fusion)
116 – Elite Energy 35 (Max 1)
117 – Hoyt Alpha Elite RKT (Blackout)
118 – Hoyt Carbon Matrix RKT (Xtra)
119 – Bowtech Specialist
120 – Hoyt Carbon Matrix G3
121 – Hoyt Alpha Elite (Orange)
122 – Bowtech Boss


----------



## Opening Day (Feb 23, 2015)

Impressive...I don't know if I want to admit my list is as long as some of yours or not!


----------



## LONG RANGE (Sep 3, 2014)

Old bear of some kind- killed my first deer at 12 years old
Another bear trophy hunter
Golden eagle
Another golden eagle
Jennings buck masters
Mathews outback
PSE prophecy
Bowtech insanity cpx 
Bowtech boss


----------



## bowhunter97 (Sep 21, 2006)

My first bow was a darton viper back in the late 90's. I then moved on to the Matthews Mq32 loved that bow. From there I went to the parker 32 another good bow. Bowtech cNt remeber the model probably why I went to the hoyt faktor 30 after that. My newest n most fab probably is the Elite Impulse.


----------



## Rdot84 (Oct 1, 2014)

Parker Feather magnum II
Parker Frontier
Strother Wrath

That was easy! :biggrin1:


----------



## cuttingedge (Feb 19, 2005)

If I do this someone will suggest that I have a problem...
Bear Whitetail Hunter
PSE Citation
PSE Mach Flite 4
Martin Lynx
Mountaineer
PSE Infinity SR-1000
Carrol 3D Dominator
Oneida Eagle
Jennings Unistar (interesting bow)
PSE G-force
PSE Baby G
Mathews MXZ
Mathews MQ1 (great bow)
Hoyt Vectrix (?)
Mathews Rival Pro
Mathews Switchback
Mathews LX 
Mathews Drenalin
Mathews DXT
Mathews Ovation 
Mathews Conquest
Mathews Conquest 3 & 4
Bowtech Pro 40 Wheely
Bowtech Constitution 2005, 2006, 2008
Bowtech Guardian
Bowtech 101st Airborne (worst bow ever made)
Another Guardian
PSE HF6 & HF7 (10 or more...)
PSE Supershort HF and Treestand HF
PSE Moneymaker
Bowtech Destoyer 340 and 350
Mathews Reezen
Mathews Monster
Mathews MR6
Mathews Z7 Extreme
Mathews Creed
Hoyt Carbon Element
PSE Supra more than one
PSE Axe 6&7
PSE Omen
Bowtech Admiral
Maitland Retribution and Zeus 
Strother SR-71, Infinity, and SX-Rush
PSE EVO
Bear Attack
Bear Carnage
Bear Motive 6&7
Bear Empire
Bear Method
Bear Domain
Bear Agenda 6 x2
Bear Authority
PSE Decree
PSE Decree HD
PSE Carbon Air
Darton Executive
Obsession Phoenix, Evolution, Defcon 6, K-34
Xpedition Xcentric 6 & Xception & Perfexion
Prime Rival & Rize
Bear LS-6
Diamond Deploy SB
Bowtech Carbon Icon x2
Bowtech Prodigy
Maybe more... a lot of years there


----------



## crazy eye (Sep 13, 2017)

PSE Sizzler
PSE Phaser
PSE Pacer
PSE Vector
Oneida Eagle
PSE Mach 6
PSE Baby G
Mathews Outback
Mathews Z7X
Mathews MR7
Mathews Halon 5
Mathews Halon 32/6

Wow, Those are the ones I can remember!


----------



## Edizkan (Jan 3, 2011)

Grey out ones are ones I don't have anymore. 

*Compounds:*
2010 Alpine Archery Nitrous N20
2010 Diamond Iceman FLX
2010 Hoyt Carbon Matrix
2014 Hoyt Faktor Turbo
2011 Mathews Z7 Extreme (Tactical)
2011 Mathews Z7 Magnum
2014 Bowtech RPM 360
2014 Prime Alloy
2016 Prime Rize
2015 Hoyt Nitrum

*Crossbows:*
Barnett Predator
Barnett Ghost 385
Horton RDX Storm

*Recurves:*
PSE Mustang
PSE Ghost
Fuse Intrepid
2 x Chinese horsebows
Bear Super Kodiak
Hoyt Game Master II
Blacktail Elite VL
Border Black Douglas
Bob Lee Elite Signature
Java Man Tanjavur
Black Widow PSA V
Black Widow PCH X
Blacktail T2 Elite
Bob Lee Bicentennial
Great Plains SR Swift
Great Plains B Model
Toelke Chinook
Foley
Wes Wallace Mentor


----------



## bstring (Jan 24, 2013)

cuttingedge said:


> If I do this someone will suggest that I have a problem...
> Bear Whitetail Hunter
> PSE Citation
> PSE Mach Flite 4
> ...


Yeah. You got a problem. Wish I had it


----------



## OHbowhunter09 (May 2, 2008)

Reflex Excursion
Mathews Switchback
Mathews Drenalin
Hoyt CRX 32
Hoyt Nitrum 34
Mathews Halon 6

Not too bad over the past 12 years.


----------



## dillonpro (Dec 8, 2014)

1972- my first bow, a ben Pearson recurve no idea of model
1975- Allen Archery Compound- still have this relic, one of the first compounds ever made
80's- Fred Bear Polar 2
Onida Screaming Eagle- still have this
90's Hi Country-I believe it was the Ultra force
00's Mathews Solo Cam- still have this, I can't find a model name or number anywhere on it
Horton Dakota SL xbow-still have
10's Horton Super Max 175 xbow- still have
Barnett Ghost 350 xbow- my current bow


----------



## ShootnBlind (Sep 28, 2017)

Top three favorites have to be (1. PSE Evolve 35, (2. Bowtech Insanity CPX, (3. Nitrum 34ZT. Best bows for different reasons but have had around 45+ bows overall.


----------



## WI Wood (Oct 1, 2017)

1968 Black Widow Recurve
1986 Ben Pearson Magnum (nice wheel bow of the time, saved up $200 as a 13 yo and bought it).
1992? XI Impulse (junk should have gotten something else, and hung on to waaay to long!).
Mathews SBXT (awesome, took me from bottom of my group 3-D scores to the top! Slow but sooo forgiving).
Mathews Z7 (fast but tougher to tune and not as forgiving)
Z7 Extreme (unbelievable for such a short ata, but too short for my DL).
No-Cam (loving it. Like a faster, longer SBXT but tunes so easily it's ridiculous).


----------



## adam0321 (Jun 10, 2012)

Bear Brave
Bear White tail Pro line
Bear White tail 2
Jennings Buck master 
Jennings Buck master PWC
Mathews Conquest Light
Mathews MQ-1
Hoyt Magnatec
Hoyt Viper
Hoyt Havoc
Mathews Conquest Pro
Mathews MQ-32
Mathews Q2
Mathews SQ2
Mathews LX
Mathews MQ-1
Mathews Conquest Pro
Mathews Conquest 2
Hoyt Ultra Tec
Mathews Conquest 4
Mathews Halon X Comp
Mathews Halon 32

I currently own 
two Mathews Conquest 4's
A Mathews Conquest 1,2, and 3
two Mathews MQ-1s
MQ-32
SQ-2
Halon X Comp
Halon 32


----------



## PostalRandy23 (Sep 23, 2017)

First bow was a fiber glass recurve
Golden eagle
PSE Marauder
Bowtech Black Knight 2
Mathews Drenalin
Elite Gt500
Elite Z28
Another Z28
Bowtech Reign 6


----------



## badger1134 (Feb 22, 2017)

I have had 4 bowtech allegiance(2006,7x2,8), 1 martin alien x, martin cheetah, martin scepter, Athens testament, hoyt raptor rebel and hoyt mystic rebel


----------



## ar1220 (May 18, 2014)

Bear whitetail Hunter
Hoyt game getter
Browning x-cellerator
High country 
Parker something or other
Hoyt rampage xt
Hoyt faktor 34
Hoyt podium elite
New breed cyborg
New breed cyborg 2.0
New breed blade


----------



## TimberGhost74 (Nov 22, 2016)

Holy crap, this takes some thinking. 

Ben Pearson (no clue what model. I was a teenager back in the 80's, lol --Edit: Ben Pearson has all their old catalogs on their website. It was an Equalizer)
Martin Cougar
Martin Lynx
Hoyt Super Slam (my favorite shooting bow of all time) 
PSE Thunderbolt (Least favorite bow)
Insert 15 year break.......
Bear Marshall
Hoyt Prevail


----------



## Moose39x (Feb 23, 2017)

Pse fire flite 33
Hoyt vector 32 x2
Bowtech insanity
Mathews helim
Hoyt spyder 30
Elite energy 32
Bear arena 30
Bear moment
Pse evolve 31


----------



## Twinkie91 (Oct 8, 2017)

Hoyt trykon
Bowtech destroyer 340
101airborn
Hoyt podiums x2
Bowtech insanity cpxl


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ammxcrank (Nov 9, 2017)

Bowtech Cabelas Instigator 
Mathews DXT
Mathews Switchback XT


----------



## MNarrow (Nov 10, 2009)

Fiberglass recurve
Reflex Buckskin
Hoyt Charger


----------



## Mallardbreath (Dec 7, 2007)

I may have added a couple and I don't know where my last post on here is. So here's my list again:

Bear Polar LTD
PSE Pulsar
PSE Jet Flite Express
Jennings Promaster
Hoyt Vectrix XL
Martin Bengal
Mathews Drenalin
Hoyt Maxxis 35
Elite Synergy
Elite GT 500

So I've owned 10 bows since 1977ish.


----------



## 2backstraps (Mar 3, 2013)

Bowtech Invasion CPX (still have)
Hoyt Spyder 30
Hoyt Spyder Turbo
Elite Energy 35
Prime Defy
Prime Rival
Bowtech Insanity CPXL
Bowtech Boss
Bowtech BTX 31
Bowtech Experience
Hoyt Carbon Defiant
Bowtech Reign 6
Bowtech Insanity CPXL again

Most of these were in the last 2 years. What can I say, I like trying new things. I really need to stay out of the classifieds section.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## J10krawler (Oct 27, 2017)

I've only been hunting with archery for 4 years so my list is short 2009 Hoyt rampage currently looking to buy a Hoyt double xl due to my draw length is 32" shot one just have to save up to buy one now.


----------



## Stick&String96 (May 2, 2013)

Easy. 2013 Bowtech Assassin SD. Ya done now.


----------



## Thumbs (Sep 8, 2013)

197? Yamaha Ytd 
?? Martin Lynx recurve
?? Samick Agulla

?? Browning Summit II
83 Bear Pronghorn Hunter
9? Hoyt ProVantage
84 Hoyt SuperStar
97 Mathews Conquest Pro
01 Mathews Conquest 2
01 Hoyt ProTec Lx Pro
07 Barnsdale Classic X st 
11 PSE Supra 
11 Elite Pure


----------



## Frederick D. Be (Mar 3, 2009)

Frederick D. Be said:


> Bear Whitetail
> Point Blank New Wave
> Mathews Legacy
> Mathews Outback
> ...


...okay...let's add to this for the last 8 years and see what we come up with...lots of money spent here:

Bowtech Invasion
Bowtech Experience x 3
Bowtech RPM360
Bowtech BTX 31 and 28
Bowtech Reign 6 and 7
Bowtech Sentinel
Bowtech Captain x 2
Bowtech Specialist x 5
Bowtech Fanatic 1.0
Bowtech Fanatic 2.0 x 2
Mathews M6
Mathews M7
Mathews MR6
Mathews MR7
An expedition and a hoyt...did not last but 2 days for either one.
Wow....a lot of money here!


----------



## 3 Blade Rage (Mar 17, 2010)

Bear Whitetail
Jennings Forked Lightning 
XI Extreme 
Jennings Buckmaster
Darton Maverick 
Bowtech Patriot
Mathews Drenalin
Mathews Halon 6
Mathews Halon X


----------



## sambone (Mar 12, 2014)

My moms target recurve
PSE Phaser II
Pse Mach 6
Mathews Zmax
Elite Energy 32
Obsession Fusion 6
Bear Arena 30
Xpedition Xcentric 6
Xpedition xcentric 7
Obsession (2015) 7
Hoyt Carbon Defiant 31 (x2)
Prime Rize
PSE Carbon Air 2106
Xpedition Xcursion 6
Xpedition Xplorer ss
Toelke Whip Longbow

...Geez- now that I sit them all I have had way too many.


----------



## jsaufley (Jan 24, 2017)

I just got into archery just over a year ago so my list is short.

2015 Hoyt Carbon Spyder ZT30 (sold)
2015 Hoyt Pro Edge Elite (still have)
2017 Elite Energy 35 (definitely still have)
2001 Hoyt Ultratec XT2000 (just bought a couple weeks ago)

many more to come haha


----------



## mo4040 (Aug 13, 2005)

Very short list for me:

Richwood/CSS 'Swampmaster'...I actually donated this bow to the Salvation Army when my initial interest in archery waned. I regret the decision.

Bear 'Arena 30'...sold

Mathews 'Chill R'...currently own and enjoy this bow very much.


----------



## CraftyArcher (Dec 5, 2017)

Diamond SB1

Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


----------



## justout (Aug 20, 2004)

Martin Cougar
XI Paragon
XI Ultima
Mathews Z Max
Mathews Conquest 2
Mathews Conquest 3 
Mathews Q2XL
Mathews Drenalin
Mathews Z7X


----------

